# Sticky  Your Cross Rigs: Post em up!



## fishit

Threw some slick tubies on until cross season. Can't wait!

Size 60. 17.5lbs. Except for the tire swap and the egg beaters, this thing is stock, right out of the box. 

Still gotta dial it in and chop some steer tube etc.. Still deciding on cross tires as well.


----------



## fatmarc

*okay, I'm game*

my new ride can be seen here.


respect.
fm
www.fatmarc.com


----------



## Corndog

That C-dale is hot!

I'm hoping to have my Hot Tubes back from Toby in the next week or so. It's been gone so long it will feel like a new bike 

I'm hoping to raise enough funds to order another one sometime this year. 

The old bank accounts are still recovering from last year when my wife got a Vagen and I got the Hot Tubes


----------



## pretender

fishit said:


> 17.5lbs. Except for the tire swap and the egg beaters, this thing is stock, right out of the box.


For the price I would expect it to be light?


----------



## fishit

pretender said:


> For the price I would expect it to be light?


Good point. Team bike. I couldn't have afforded/justified retail price.


----------



## Kram

Mine will be the same as last yr. And the yr before.......
Probably switching to 2 rings up front and a new saddle and bar tape. Yea. Big news.


----------



## lousylegs

um, i put a 20 year old crank on my bike, does that mean it counts as new?


----------



## Dajianshan

Maybe I'll change the bar tape.


----------



## Kram

"New to you":thumbsup:


----------



## Coolhand

Just ok'ed the geometry on my new crosser. Otherwise its still a pile of parts.


----------



## Kram

Custom? Who's the builder?


----------



## Coolhand

Kram said:


> Custom? Who's the builder?


Vanilla- I got one of the custom Speedvagens on order. Got fitted by Sacha at the new shop the first week of May. Going to retire my 4 year old Orbea to pit/trainer duty.


----------



## Kram

Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## availpunk9

Fatmarc, loving the head badge bling =)


----------



## joelankeny

This is the setup as it appeared during the Snowpocalypse of 2010 and as it will most likely be raced this year. After the 2009 cross season I tore the whole bike apart and made it a bit more race worthy. The only thing I have left to do is cut the steerer tube. For the upcoming season I'll be running Challenge Grifo 32's on the primary wheelset (seen here) and Maxxis Raze on the spare set


----------



## interlake

Here is my new ride for this year. My first cross bike as well. weighs 19.8 lbs in pictures. stock except for xt pedals and GP4000 tires. riding this as a road bike until this fall, and it compliments my xc training nicely.


----------



## Durt

.....


----------



## jasper9

Ordered the frame, can't wait for the fall!


----------



## misterdangerpants

Ready to roll.

View attachment 202251


----------



## jmoote

Last year's rig has no wheels at the moment since all the tubulars have yet to be glued, needs new brake pads and has had its pulley poached for another bike. Soon enough I'll get that back together and get photos up.

New for this year will be a Blue Norcross, for which I should have the frame and most parts by the weekend.

For now, half of my new wheelset:


(click for full size)


----------



## fishit

jmoote said:


> (click for full size)


*droool*


----------



## Corndog

jmoote said:


> Last year's rig has no wheels at the moment since all the tubulars have yet to be glued, needs new brake pads and has had its pulley poached for another bike. Soon enough I'll get that back together and get photos up.
> 
> New for this year will be a Blue Norcross, for which I should have the frame and most parts by the weekend.
> 
> For now, half of my new wheelset:
> 
> 
> (click for full size)


Those FMB racing Ralph tubies? I ran the 32mm last year and they were awesome. Thinking about snagging some 34mm's this year.


----------



## jmoote

Corndog said:


> Those FMB racing Ralph tubies? I ran the 32mm last year and they were awesome. Thinking about snagging some 34mm's this year.


Yes, 34. I only have one though (long story, but I was supposed to end up with a pair). I'll have it matched with a SSC tread on the back.


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss

rollers? in the summer? wtf?


----------



## CrossClimber

In what kind of terrain/conditions this tubes is awesome ?


----------



## Corndog

jmoote said:


> Yes, 34. I only have one though (long story, but I was supposed to end up with a pair). I'll have it matched with a SSC tread on the back.



I think that will be a good combo anyhow. Last year I ran that setup a couple times... and have actually used an SSC on the back with a Rhino on the front quite a lot. Just like on a MTB.... it's nice to have a faster rolling tire in the rear and a bit more bite up front.


----------



## veloduffer

I ordered this titanium custom crosser from Jim Kish at the end of 2009 and have it set up for the road currently. It's outfitted with Campy Athena 11 and I just changed the brakes to FSA SLK cantis (were Paul's touring). 

I alternate between this and a Serotta cross. It has eyelets for racks so it can be used as a light touring bike too.


----------



## jmoote

Corndog said:


> I think that will be a good combo anyhow. Last year I ran that setup a couple times... and have actually used an SSC on the back with a Rhino on the front quite a lot. Just like on a MTB.... it's nice to have a faster rolling tire in the rear and a bit more bite up front.


That's certainly the idea, yes. I had planned to have a full pair of each (I also have a pair of rhinos and file treads) and would be able to mix and match anywhere from file tread to rhino and in between as needed, but I ended up passing along one of each to someone so we could both run this pairing rather than having to decide who gets what pair.

I guess I will have 9 possible front/rear combos this year instead of 6. Not that all 9 will get used... I don't anticipate running Rhino rear / file tread front much  Probably lots of Gripo front / SSC rear and Rhino/Rhino, with SSC Sprint f/r on dry flat courses and Gripo front / SSC Sprint rear when it's dry but more grip is needed.


----------



## Keepthemdead

Awesome bike Veloduffer.


----------



## rwatt

I guess I will post mine, it is nothing special just a Norco CCX, but I'm just a newb to cross. The wheels and tubulars came from jmoote's stockpile, can't wait to try them out this season.


----------



## killsoft

rwatt said:


> I guess I will post mine, it is nothing special just a Norco CCX, but I'm just a newb to cross. The wheels and tubulars came from jmoote's stockpile, can't wait to try them out this season.


You can win on that bike.

KS


----------



## Peter_E

*Scott Addict CX RC 2010*

Posted this in the 2009 thread. Should have been here. Just put this bike together and have ridden it a few times. So far so good. Although there are some pretty standard stuff such as bar/stem it weighs 6,78 as pictured which I'm really happy with. Spec is mostly Campy Chorus, TRP EuroX carbon brakes, custom wheels on Bontrager XXX lite rims etc.
View attachment 202979


----------



## aplitt86

Only pic I have...Gonna pick up or build a new set of wheels for race season, but other than that, will race it the way it is...minus the 52t ring of course.


----------



## mtb_frk

Just picked this up over the weekend. Couldnt be happier with how it turned out.


----------



## Opus51569

And if you get bored while riding, you can play guitar on the top tube...

Very nice!


----------



## Corndog

Sweet Seven, but please do something with those spacers and -17* stem


----------



## gormleyflyer2002

OMG, im lovin that Seven......how long is the steerer tube, just curious how tall you are ?


----------



## BadBoyNY

veloduffer said:


> I ordered this titanium custom crosser from Jim Kish at the end of 2009 and have it set up for the road currently. It's outfitted with Campy Athena 11 and I just changed the brakes to FSA SLK cantis (were Paul's touring).
> 
> I alternate between this and a Serotta cross. It has eyelets for racks so it can be used as a light touring bike too.


That is gorgeous, too pretty too 'cross?


----------



## fishit

BadBoyNY said:


> That is gorgeous, too pretty too 'cross?


Agreed, and as great as that frame is, its the fork that's doing it for me.


----------



## Howzitbroke

Not a single comment on the Rhygin Metax yet!!! That is a seriouly cool ride imo. Of course a Kish and Seven like the two above are spotlight stealers.


----------



## D_K

I guess I will post up my odd ball. Its a '10 GT GTR Type CXi. I am in the process of reducing the in your face red massacre to more of a tasteful red accent. Just changing the tires and replacing the MTB seat it came with helped a lot. Eventually I will have to post up its new look.

Some of the features of it are a Kinesis frame, Easton EA50 cockpit, Easton EC70 fork, and SRAM rival drivetrain.

View attachment 204252


----------



## mtb_frk

Corndog said:


> Sweet Seven, but please do something with those spacers and -17* stem


Yeah the stem was flipped the wrong way. :thumbsup: 

gormleyflyer2002
The headtube is about 9" or so I think. I am 6'2"-6'3". I cant wait to put some tubies on it and get out on a course. It rides really nice, quite a bit different from my orbea.


----------



## avalnch33

*Crux*

Still building, but wanted to get a first shot up. This bike is AWESOME!


----------



## OnTheRivet

avalnch33 said:


> Still building, but wanted to get a first shot up. This bike is AWESOME!



That Crux frameset looks worlds better than the Tricross in my opinion.


----------



## whambat

OnTheRivet said:


> That Crux frameset looks worlds better than the Tricross in my opinion.


yeah, the tricross always looked a little ghey IMO. The crux looks nice.


----------



## HMBAtrail

Gonna be some purdy bikes out on the course this year. Well done guys and gals.

Here are our team bikes for this year.

Amanda









Jacob









Will









John









Tim









Tom









Details


----------



## rwatt

The Norco I posted earlier has been replaced. This one has a lot more awesome.


----------



## Kram

Which one?


----------



## Chagrin

New here, this is my new ride-
http://www.specializedridersclub.com/user/71665/Bike/12766/gallery/show/34513


----------



## rwatt

Kram said:


> Which one?


Mine? Apologies if the picture did not show up.
It's a Stevens Super Prestige built up with Dura-Ace and Ritchey WCS components. Picked it up used for a deal I couldn't refuse.


----------



## kmac76

that green shamrock is f'ing beautiful...well done!


----------



## avalnch33

*95% Done*

Frame: Specialized Crux
Fork: Specialized carbon 1 1/8 to 1 1/2 tapered
Shifters: SRAM Red
Brakes: Avid Shorty Ultimate with SwissStop yellow pads
Front Der: SRAM Force with K-Edge gold chain keeper
Rear Der: SRAM Red
Cassette 6700 12-27
Crank: SRAM Red with 46 tooth Rotor Q Ring, 38 tooth Red
Chain: KMC X10-SL Pink Lady
Wheels: Easton EC90 Aero
Tires: Challenge Grifo 700x34
Seatpost: Thomson Elite Setback
Saddle: Fizik Antares
Bar: PRO Vibe 7s 42
Stem: Specialized 100mm, but will change for a PRO when it comes in
Hudz: SRAM Soft Grip Red. I ride for the HUDZ-Subaru team, so I'm throwing out some love. These are awesome, and are super grippy.
Pedals: Shimano XTR - The only way to go for cross. In my opinion.

Bar angle changed after the took the picture. Didn't realize I put it that high in the stand.


----------



## OnTheRivet

avalnch33 said:


> Frame: Specialized Crux
> Fork: Specialized carbon 1 1/8 to 1 1/2 tapered
> Shifters: SRAM Red
> Brakes: Avid Shorty Ultimate with SwissStop yellow pads
> Front Der: SRAM Force with K-Edge gold chain keeper
> Rear Der: SRAM Red
> Cassette 6700 12-27
> Crank: SRAM Red with 46 tooth Rotor Q Ring, 38 tooth Red
> Chain: KMC X10-SL Pink Lady
> Wheels: Easton EC90 Aero
> Tires: Challenge Grifo 700x34
> Seatpost: Thomson Elite Setback
> Saddle: Fizik Antares
> Bar: PRO Vibe 7s 42
> Stem: Specialized 100mm, but will change for a PRO when it comes in
> Hudz: SRAM Soft Grip Red. I ride for the HUDZ-Subaru team, so I'm throwing out some love. These are awesome, and are super grippy.
> 
> Bar angle changed after the took the picture. Didn't realize I put it that high in the stand.


Really like that new Crux frameset. Weight?


----------



## avalnch33

OnTheRivet said:


> Really like that new Crux frameset. Weight?


17.5 once i put on cables and housing, but it can get down to 17 flat with a lighter stem, bar, and seatpost, but I choose durability there.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

Looks nice, but needs a black seatpost. (Yeah, I'm "that guy")


----------



## Vegancx

avalnch33 said:


> Crank: SRAM Red with 46 tooth Rotor Q Ring, 38 tooth Red


I run Q rings too... but why the round smaller ring and elliptical big ring?


----------



## avalnch33

Vegancx said:


> I run Q rings too... but why the round smaller ring and elliptical big ring?


i just happen to like it that way. little different i guess. still shifts fine.


----------



## jmoote

avalnch33 said:


> 17.5 once i put on cables and housing, but it can get down to 17 flat with a lighter stem, bar, and seatpost, but I choose durability there.


I think a frameset weight is more beneficial, since we don't know what everything you have on there weighs... It's a sweet looking frame anyway.



PeanutButterBreath said:


> Looks nice, but needs a black seatpost. (Yeah, I'm "that guy")


No, I think everybody is "that guy". Silver seatposts look out of place on most current builds, especially if there is not other silver components (stem, headset, hubs, etc) to tie it together.


----------



## Chagrin

Almost there with my new Crux-
Its an Expert frameset built with Sram Rival, HED wheels, FSA Bars, I'll be rolling on Challenge Griffo and Fango tires this year-
















https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/747/Library_-_0001.jpg


----------



## avalnch33

jmoote said:


> I think a frameset weight is more beneficial, since we don't know what everything you have on there weighs... It's a sweet looking frame anyway.
> 
> No, I think everybody is "that guy". Silver seatposts look out of place on most current builds, especially if there is not other silver components (stem, headset, hubs, etc) to tie it together.


Frame, fork, headset, seat collar, der hanger, cable guide, spacers, and stem = 4.25lbs for a 54cm

I only had a silver thomson, forgive me, I have a PRO coming with the stem to appease the masses.


----------



## matthewtucker

avalnch33 - is the new crux fork 'full carbon'? does it have a carbon steerer tube?


----------



## simonaway427

Here's mine - '10 Tricross Triple in road trim.

Soul 3.0SL wheelset on 23c Gatorskins.

Upgrading to a Rival compact groupset next spring.


----------



## TheSingleGuy

*first CX bike*

for my first CX season...

Currently with roadie tyres for summer road mileage. Fun bike - go anywhere mosheen.


----------



## Soma_rider

*Time Proteam 'Cross*

Well, just finished building it and can't wait to get it dirty. Enjoy!

Time Proteam 'Cross (58tt)
Velocity Rim/Hope Pro III hubs
Dugast Typhoon (also have a set of wheels, with Rhinos)
DuraAce 11-27 cass.
Sram Red- shifters, r.der. crankset
Force f.der with K-Edge chain catcher
TRP Euro-X Mag. brakes
GORE cables through-out (best upgrade for any shift/brake system)
KMC gold chain
TIMe mononlink stem
DEDA newton bar "classic"
Selle Italia Flite Team 

Both pedals and big ring with be changed in a month's time to Look quartz Ti and a 44T ring.
Weight= 16.8lbs!


----------



## quickfeet18

Here is my custom Rock Lobster Scandium Cross bike with a special BB30 botom bracket. It has a mix of Red and Force, Thomson stuff throughout, and Zipp 303 with Chris king R45 hubs. Grifo tubies are pretty sweet, and I am looking forward to getting her muddy!! 17.5 pounds and durable!


----------



## Chagrin

Sweet! Zipp & Chris King a match made in heaven!!


----------



## gregwjs

HMBAtrail said:


> Gonna be some purdy bikes out on the course this year. Well done guys and gals.
> 
> Here are our team bikes for this year.
> 
> Amanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details



:thumbsup:


----------



## OnTheRivet

Just finished building it. Out on a shakedown run. 16.5lbs with a modest part spec.


----------



## rsroka23

Still going to swap pedals, tubulars, and seat.


----------



## 2silent

mine

wheels are dt240 hubs amborio crono tubulars- will be on vittorias with a bit more grip when cx comes around- this is my gravel setup


----------



## OnTheRivet

2silent said:


> mine
> 
> wheels are dt240 hubs amborio crono tubulars- will be on vittorias with a bit more grip when cx comes around- this is my gravel setup



Fixed it for you.


----------



## mzeffex

All I need is the frame and brakes! That will be a Specialized Crux as soon as they're in stock.

This whole build.. yes, including the frame... will scrape just under $800.


----------



## the locust

finished these two up last tuesday, mine may be the first 2 in the country although shops should be getting them at this point. got a few rides in as well as a practice race last night and they are really great. 15.5lbs for 52CM bikes as built. slightly under 16 with the 50mm rims as opposed to the 38's no good pics yet because they arent quite done they are going to get vinyl decals over the red and blue to match our team kit.


----------



## KMan

*Stevens*



the locust said:


> mine may be the first 2 in the country although shops should be getting them at this point.


?? what do you mean by this.....first for 2010/11 models??

I just finished building up my Stevens Team CX bike last night (just need to cut the carbon steeerer tube)....although mine is last years frame.

Michael


----------



## the locust

KMan said:


> ?? what do you mean by this.....first for 2010/11 models??
> 
> I just finished building up my Stevens Team CX bike last night (just need to cut the carbon steeerer tube)....although mine is last years frame.
> 
> Michael


 yeah sorry first for the new paintjob 2011 models.


----------



## OnTheRivet

the locust said:


> finished these two up last tuesday, mine may be the first 2 in the country although shops should be getting them at this point. got a few rides in as well as a practice race last night and they are really great. 15.5lbs for 52CM bikes as built. slightly under 16 with the 50mm rims as opposed to the 38's no good pics yet because they arent quite done they are going to get vinyl decals over the red and blue to match our team kit.


Maybe it's a back east thing but I don't know if I'd race cross if I needed to own two crazy expensive cross bikes to be competetive in non-elite races. That's a lot of cash invested in a 4 month season. Sweet bikes though.


----------



## the locust

OnTheRivet said:


> Maybe it's a back east thing but I don't know if I'd race cross if I needed to own two crazy expensive cross bikes to be competetive in non-elite races. That's a lot of cash invested in a 4 month season. Sweet bikes though.


 i do race elite but thats beside the point, they weren't as expensive as you think. working in the industry has its advantages. still they are way beyond what i really need, hell i spent the last 4 years on $179 performance frames and they got me a few wins and years of good times.


----------



## BadBoyNY

the locust said:


> finished these two up last tuesday, mine may be the first 2 in the country although shops should be getting them at this point. got a few rides in as well as a practice race last night and they are really great. 15.5lbs for 52CM bikes as built. slightly under 16 with the 50mm rims as opposed to the 38's no good pics yet because they arent quite done they are going to get vinyl decals over the red and blue to match our team kit.


Sweet, really nice looking bikes.


----------



## OnTheRivet

the locust said:


> i do race elite but thats beside the point, they weren't as expensive as you think. working in the industry has its advantages. still they are way beyond what i really need, hell i spent the last 4 years on $179 performance frames and they got me a few wins and years of good times.


What is considered Elite where you race? I'm a 1 and I don't consider myself elite as I race masters. My definition of elite is UCI licensed Cat1, I may be wrong. And ya, industry hookups are nice, maybe even make a little money when you sell them.


----------



## the locust

OnTheRivet said:


> What is considered Elite where you race? I'm a 1 and I don't consider myself elite as I race masters. My definition of elite is UCI licensed Cat1, I may be wrong. And ya, industry hookups are nice, maybe even make a little money when you sell them.


 Elite races (at least the ones ive seen outside of nationals) are usually cat 1/2 and only require you to have a uci internatioal elite license. which i may not buy this year since id only use it at the sun prairie USGP race anyways. so i guess it depends on what you are talking about but in any case i would race the 1/2 race in most cases.

and yeah, they are. hopefully i will be able to break even on em in 2 or 3 years, thats always my strategy.


----------



## KMan

*Need vs Want*



OnTheRivet said:


> if I needed to own two crazy expensive cross bikes to be competetive


No matter the cat. racer or really whatever hobbie you may be involved in.....or really whatever purchase you may be making - the though process of of Need vs Want will go on forever. 99.9% of use here don't "Need" any of the bikes we have, but most of us Like or Enjoy having them. Hell if the Guy was a Top Euro racer.....he still wouldn't Need the bikes he has.

Every single bike I own is way overkill for me: Road bike, TT Bike, Mountain Bike, Cross bike. I do very limited racing each year, but I enjoy having the bikes I do own.

Nice bikes!!

Michael


----------



## jimmye

*my new Ridleys*

These are my new Ridleys one 2010 and a 2011 both full Red.


----------



## apxbiker

jimmye said:


> These are my new Ridleys one 2010 and a 2011 both full Red.



wowzers


----------



## BetterThanAliens

Jimmy, 

Please more pics. What's with the gold looking chain? So one is a pit bike?


----------



## GONE4ARIDE

jimmye said:


> These are my new Ridleys one 2010 and a 2011 both full Red.


Awesome rigs! Give us the full specs for each.


----------



## 800lbgorilla

*Stevens SuperPrestige*

Here's my rig for the year. 
2007 Stevens SuperPrestige frame, built up with a mix of Red and Force, DA cranks, TRP brakes. 
Projects for the next couple of weeks include dialing stem height, cutting the steer tube, and gluing up the tubies for the season. In the meantime, riding on clinchers is far better than not riding it at all!


----------



## KMan

*Nice!!*



jimmye said:


> These are my new Ridleys one 2010 and a 2011 both full Red.


Nice! Got me beat x2

Michael


----------



## KMan

*Stevens Team*

Finially finished building up my cross bike this weekend. Sorry folks, I only have one bike  This will be my 1st year running two sets of wheels though. I have a second set of Token T50's that I'll be running Challenge Grifo XC Tubulars on.

I had no plans on building a new bike this season, but I came across this frame on ebay over the winter....thought there is no way I'd bid as I figured the final price would be way too high. Watched it for kicks and in the end no one bid?? I got this frame for a steal.























































Michael


----------



## jimmye

*my new ridleys*

Thanks guys bikes are Ridley x-nights on 2010 one 2011 with the gear cable in the seat stay. both are full red, wickwerks chain rings, k edge keeper.easton bars and stems alloy of course for durability.Trp euro mag brakes, all easton wheelsthree tubular on carbon clinsher.they weight in at 15.4lbs.


----------



## HELLBELLY

*
My newly assembled single speed Ghetto blaster, the Deathryder CX. Cheap, fast and nasty. See y'all out there.*:devil:


----------



## mattmor

*Sweet!*

Michael,

Sweet bike, but couldn't you get a pro to take pics of the thing  

Miss ya at the MASS races.

-matt


----------



## the locust

finally got around to taking pics of the both of them completely finished up
<img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4143/4939890320_0321e2a5c3_b.jpg" alt="" />
<img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4134/4939325403_7154c47892_b.jpg" alt="" />
<img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4136/4939319947_695709571e_b.jpg" alt="" />
<img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4135/4939263437_3778ebcb18_b.jpg" alt="" />
<img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4097/4939284601_fb05119731_b.jpg" alt="" />


----------



## lonefrontranger

Chagrin said:


> Almost there with my new Crux...


is this the room where all the SpecialEd kids hang out?  

BoyToy and I just bought a matched set of 2011 CruX Experts this past Friday. Took mine out for a 35 mile fire road bash on Saturday, including the (in)famous local Koppenberg climb.

Here's a craptastic iPhone shot of mine out on some open space trail; hopefully I'll get a chance to shoot 'em both with the "real" camera shortly. Mine's bone stock except for a longer stem. I'll deal with the spacer stack... eventually. 

As a lifelong Campag freak, I'm finding SRAM shifting... interesting, to say the least. I keep trying to hit the "mouse ear" on the right shifter to go faster, then remembering I don't have one. This bike, it just wants to go faster. It also handles super well in loose sand/gravel. 

It probably helps that this is the first 'cross bike of 5 that I've owned that actually fits me properly.


----------



## Dion

The beat-down, heavy steel. Seeing all the feathery light race rigs makes me wonder why I'm even going to try!

View attachment 209731


----------



## jmchapple

Dion said:


> The beat-down, heavy steel. Seeing all the feathery light race rigs makes me wonder why I'm even going to try!
> 
> View attachment 209731


nice ride. stick with the steel. cyclists worry waaaaaaay too much about weight. i can't tell the weight difference between my carbon madone and steel gunnar crosshairs and surly steamroller.


----------



## Dion

jmchapple said:


> nice ride. stick with the steel. cyclists worry waaaaaaay too much about weight. i can't tell the weight difference between my carbon madone and steel gunnar crosshairs and surly steamroller.


Thanks! It's 22.33lbs. But rather than try to lose 1lb here, another there... I'd get a lot more accomplished losing body weight.


----------



## Dion

I've noticed that there are no bar-end shifters. I wonder how many still use them for racing...


----------



## the locust

i only know of one dude that used them for a few races last year other than him ive never seen a set


----------



## AndrwSwitch

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4928152514/" title="Kona Jake 009 by Andrew183, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4135/4928152514_dc22a10250_z.jpg" width="582" height="640" alt="Kona Jake 009" /></a>

More-or-less as it'll see races this season. It's a bit of a blunt instrument compared to some of the bikes posted here, but I've managed never to DNF in a 'cross race (knock on wood.)

It's mostly stock. Saddle and pedals are mine - an old Bontrager 3D and Time ATAC Aliums. The tires are Hutchinson Piranhas. I have a Bulldog that will go on the back once things get muddy, but for now those are good for dry hardpack and road training. The brake shoes are V-brake style cartridge shoes, and I put in Kool Stop salmon brake pads after this picture was taken. The front hub is an old Shimano Deore LX hub, laced into the wheel after I found that the original Formula hub had pretty badly pitted cones.

I'm not sure if I'll pimp this bike or replace it when I finish the current round of education and start having more cash to work with. It's a good fit, but I think I'd want to replace the fork, wheelset, handlebars, crank and shifters. Probably depends on whether I'm racing for a team and what deals are available to me when that comes up.


----------



## Hinault

Thought I would share my 2011 Van Dessel Cyclocross Rigs! Pure Belgian goodness! I am just a pig rolling in the mud waiting for somebody to throw beer at me!

Here is my full Carbon Full Tilt Boogie!










Look Ma, no bottle cage mounts!











Just got wifey's 50 cm G&T built up and she is ready to rock! 

Quick specs: 7900/6700 mix, WCS goodies across the board... Fizik Vesta saddle, Thorne rings (38/44), XT pedals, DT Hubs... and custom top cap from Purely Custom!




























And here is a 58 cm G&T built up with Force and FSA goods. I apologize for the image quality... my camera sucks...


----------



## Hinault

Also forgot to mention that Van Dessel has some sweet custom TRP Eurox cantis in Flander's Yellow!


----------



## Dustintendo




----------



## blantonator

not the best pic, but here is my 09 redline conquest team. I built it up mostly from parts laying around.


----------



## coachjon

my jake is starting to look more and more legit...i need a nicer seat and fork and could use a 46t ring to replace the 50.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4956932590/" title="IMG_0700 by coachjon77, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/4956932590_216186cea7.jpg" width="500" height="301" alt="IMG_0700" /></a>


----------



## Rmanla

Put my cx tires back on the major jake

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmanla/4953287904/" title="DSC00761 by Robb Thundr, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/4953287904_05809d8451.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC00761" /></a>


----------



## Chagrin

It's Finished! Waaaay more bike than talent... but hey, at least I'm stimulating the economy!


----------



## jmoote

Chagrin said:


> It's Finished! Waaaay more bike than talent... but hey, at least I'm stimulating the economy!


Looks great, but you should really gut that left lever for additional weight savings (and less stuff to get in your way/confuse you when you've ridden yourself into a stupor mid race).

http://www.cxmagazine.com/removing-sram-double-tap-shift-mechanism-single-ring


----------



## mzeffex

Crux is perfection.

Deep carbon rims make any cross bike or road bike look great, but that one is just perfect.


----------



## dankilling

My stable for the year- a 2004 Vicious refreshed with new silver parts and drivetrain, and a new 2011 TCX frame built with parts-bin parts.


----------



## mzeffex

Finally complete, in it's natural habitat.


----------



## Chagrin

jmoote- Thanks! Great article, looks like a project for tomorrow!


----------



## lewdvig

Two more days til my first CX race!


----------



## Chagrin

Mzeffex- Thank you, it's been a labor of love! I'm really enjoying the Crux so far-


----------



## mzeffex

If you don't want to gut the lever, there are always these:










It comes in carbon (pictured) or aluminum.


----------



## jmoote

mzeffex said:


> If you don't want to gut the lever, there are always these:
> 
> [o]
> 
> It comes in carbon (pictured) or aluminum.


But why spend more money to have the left lever sit in a box, and end up with a lever that only almost looks the same? Removing the internals is a 10 minute job, and replacing them the same should you ever go back to double or sell them.


----------



## OnTheRivet

jmoote said:


> Looks great, but you should really gut that left lever for additional weight savings (and less stuff to get in your way/confuse you when you've ridden yourself into a stupor mid race).
> 
> http://www.cxmagazine.com/removing-sram-double-tap-shift-mechanism-single-ring


Yep, did it to mine, easy.


----------



## mzeffex

jmoote said:


> But why spend more money to have the left lever sit in a box, and end up with a lever that only almost looks the same? Removing the internals is a 10 minute job, and replacing them the same should you ever go back to double or sell them.


Well, personally, I would mess something up taking it apart.. and never be able to put it back together. More than likely I would completely mess up, and make it not even usable as a brake lever.


----------



## SEK82089

I'm ordering one of these frames this week. How do you like it and what size is yours?


----------



## musgravecycles

the locust said:


> finally got around to taking pics of the both of them completely finished up
> 
> <img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4136/4939319947_695709571e_b.jpg" alt="" />


What fork mounted cable hanger is that? Looks nice and tall.


----------



## OnTheRivet

musgravecycles said:


> What fork mounted cable hanger is that? Looks nice and tall.


Pretty sure it's the factory Stevens unit, although I haven't seen one in white before.


----------



## Chagrin

Yeah- thought about that single brake lever- initially I was worried I might chicken-out mid season and put a double back on... But after a few trail rides I think my gear ratios are good to go, still don't want to drop any more cash on a single lever and I love a project, so I think I'll give gutting the Rival lever a try!


----------



## Kram

If you want to save that shifter, Sram makes brake levers now.


----------



## 196nautique

*La Cruz*

Here's the racing rig for this year. Was supposed to have a Crux by the end of August, but am now being told end of October, so I am racing my touring bike. Have a few more modifications to make, headset, stem, & chainrings.

Build is Arch & DT240 with Muds tubeless, Force, Thomson seatpost (stem is on the way), gearing will be 46/38 and 11-28.

I like the tubeless setup, the park we have been practicing in has lots of puncture vine, and there have been several flats on my friends tubes. I picked up a thorn, pulled it out, spun the wheel, and was good to go. Running 30 -35 lbs currently without any problems.

Bike weighs 22.5 lbs with pedals.


----------



## BikeFixer

Here's my bike 
Kinda dirty already I've been riding it on trails to get used to it for this season


----------



## TedH

*Not worthy, but love riding it*


















Ti Planet X with steel fork
SRAM Force
Edge 2.25's


----------



## coachjon

TedH said:


> Ti Planet X with steel fork
> SRAM Force
> Edge 2.25's


simple
elegant
awesome!


----------



## strathconaman

I am usually a live-and-let-live kind of person, but I find the Colnago sticker on this bike kind of offensive. 

Maybe you really like Colnago's. Many people do. But to see it on that paint job, with those welds makes me sad.


----------



## ewwhite

Speedvagen...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ewwhite/sets/72157624695700922/with/4879554690/


----------



## OnTheRivet

TedH said:


> Ti Planet X with steel fork
> SRAM Force
> Edge 2.25's


Custom? Steeper seat tube? Nice color.


----------



## seahuston

Pretty awesome bikes on this thread. Any Speedvagen == win.
I really like the IF, its a good looking big bike which is hard to pull off. 

On another note-can there the mods or the board do something about images in replies. While I love seeing the bikes replies that repeat picture heavy posts can make reading this thread pretty cumberson.


----------



## BadBoyNY

ewwhite said:


> Speedvagen...
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/ewwhite/sets/72157624695700922/with/4879554690/


The geometry on that looks so well balanced and an excellent color too.


----------



## TedH

OnTheRivet said:


> Custom? Steeper seat tube? Nice color.


Thanks! It is custom with a 73deg ST and midnight metallic blue.


----------



## TedH

coachjon said:


> simple
> elegant
> awesome!


Thanks! Wanted to keep it simple (always liked the "elegance of simplicity" anyway)


----------



## mr.president

I just love the IF! They just do amazing work, but I am extremely biased! enjoy!


----------



## clivus

*Stevens*

2011 Rigs:


----------



## Kram

Pardon the craptastic phone pic, but here she is, the Dutchess. Also excuse the computer. It was on when I used it as a roadie for awhile. It's off now:thumbsup:


----------



## c-lo

this is new huh? what were you racing on last year?


someone needs to call my wife and tell her to buy me a new cross bike for my birthday!!


----------



## Kram

No. Same as last yr, with different bar tape and a double up front instead of a single.


----------



## rudedog55

here is my new ride, replaced the carbon frame i had last year with a little somethin' new


----------



## Kram

Dayum ,dude. That pic should have a warning attatched to it, alerting potential viewers of possible retinal scarring (I like it, BTW).


----------



## caad5

*My first cyclocross*

Picked up a Focus Mares today


----------



## lwkwafi

Holy Hell!!! That is pretty awesome, but you better be fast to ride that, right?


----------



## mpk1996

Here is my new Van Dessel. Just some pics I took at the shop while building it up. will try and take some more once its complete. Still waiting on the 42 tooth chainring and Paul's chain keeper. I weighed it as it sits with pedals and a dura ace chain (still in the box) sitting in the bottle cage. Came it at 16.5 lbs. should be a little lighter once i get it down with the single ring. With the race wheels i bet it will be under 16 lbs. Its a Sram Force build with Avid Shorty Ultimates, Shimano Pro Bars and Stem, and some other stuff I had at the house.


----------



## killsoft

rudedog55 said:


> here is my new ride, replaced the carbon frame i had last year with a little somethin' new


Purple ano FTW!


----------



## BikeFixer

strathconaman said:


> I am usually a live-and-let-live kind of person, but I find the Colnago sticker on this bike kind of offensive.
> 
> Maybe you really like Colnago's. Many people do. But to see it on that paint job, with those welds makes me sad.


No sense of humor eh?


----------



## NickBarbieri

Yeah, I wouldn't personally do it. But get over yourself!


----------



## yeti_cx

rudedog55 said:


> here is my new ride, replaced the carbon frame i had last year with a little somethin' new


Whoa, that's different for sure. At first I thought you just painted the white section purple, but looking at my ARC-X the X on the top tube is more forward. How weird you have that camo SDG on an ARC-X. I have that exact seat on mine temporarily until I get a carbon SLR. _Very_ comfortable seat btw.


----------



## rudedog55

yeti_cx said:


> Whoa, that's different for sure. At first I thought you just painted the white section purple, but looking at my ARC-X the X on the top tube is more forward. How weird you have that camo SDG on an ARC-X. I have that exact seat on mine temporarily until I get a carbon SLR. _Very_ comfortable seat btw.


Yes, i was trying to keep the labels in their original locations, but it did not work out that way for the top. I love the SDG, it does not match, but i did not have the $$ for another SLR. Ihave the SLR XC on my roadie, i might swap it over till i can get another. And yes they are both very very comfy!!


----------



## zank

It'll be on loan next week to the guys at TRP for viewing at Interbike, but then I'll get it muddy.


----------



## OnTheRivet

Zank, does Francois make the logo stamps for the tires or do you provide him with something?


----------



## zank

OnTheRivet said:


> Zank, does Francois make the logo stamps for the tires or do you provide him with something?


He does if you buy enough quantity.


----------



## Corndog

Zank, is that new or a repaint? HOT!


----------



## zank

Thanks! It's new. It's the first with my new S-bend stays. I wanted to get one built up and see if anything needed tweaking before starting on customer bikes.


----------



## Kram

Too sweet, zank:thumbsup:


----------



## dcsawyer

My 2010 ride. Nothing too fancy, but it will get the job done.


----------



## TedH

zank said:


> It'll be on loan next week to the guys at TRP for viewing at Interbike, but then I'll get it muddy.


Tell me you don't toe the start line with a tremendous sense of pride? Gorgeous bike.


----------



## zank

Thanks, Ted. But on the start line, I'm usually a mess of nerves!


----------



## TedH

zank said:


> Thanks, Ted. But on the start line, I'm usually a mess of nerves!


Me too! (build my own wheels and glue my own tubulars) :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## bikenerd

I'm with TedH - sometimes the most thrilling thing about riding is that I do almost all of my own maintenance.


----------



## MarvinK

OK... here's the load of bikes we'll be taking to every Inland Northwest race this fall.

Mine: Trek XO1 w/SRAM Force, Fulcrum 3s

Wife: Converted old 13.5" Kona Koa mtb w/old parts

Son: All-City Nature Boy SSCX..mostly stock. going to need lower gearing.

Daughter: Redline Conquest 24... mostly stock. May upgrade to Apex 1x10 and decent wheels next year. At least she's rocking the Arundel Gecko grip.


----------



## Mosovich

*How old..*

is your son? What a great ride for a kid!!!


----------



## MarvinK

He's 15, my daughter is 9.

He just got the bike this week... last year he rode one of mine and he's been using a 29er mtn bike so far this year on the wednesday night races. He's VERY excited to have his own cx bike, and really wanted a singlespeed.

The Redline is nice, too.. but those rims are pathetic. The braking surface looks painted. She'll get an upgrade next year if she rides hard all season.


----------



## Guymk

My recently finished Nashbar X frame build. This is my first cross bike and I am very much looking forward to my first cross race! Though it won't be for a while because where i live there is not much cyclocross action and even less junior cyclocross.


----------



## Corndog

Stuff for this year:



















After the build day:


----------



## biknben




----------



## Corndog

Corndog said:


> Zank, is that new or a repaint? HOT!


Nice reason to build a new rig  Sweet as always.


----------



## Mr.SBC

Here's mine for this year. It will get the job done. And, it wins best prize for heaviest frame set. I guarantee that.


----------



## Mr.SBC

sorry double post


----------



## steinbach

*Crosser NOX*

ready for the new season!


----------



## musgravecycles

corndog--need better pics of the hot tubes imho...


----------



## Todd_H

Here's my rig for this season. I started this build last spring and have been picking up parts at my LBS, CL, Ebay. I wanted a carbon frame and it was between this one, Ridley X-Fire and a Focus Mares. I got this frame at a huge discount, which made the choice easy. I'm running a Grifo XS on the back and a Typhoon, both 32mm. In a couple of weeks I'm going to mount some Tufo Primus Flexus 34s as the terrain here is just a bit too dusty/sandy/rocky for my current tires. So far so good though, as the frame is super light and stiff and feels fast, no chatter, braking seems stable.


----------



## aballas

2010 Surly Cross Check in Beef Gravy Brown. Set-up 1x9 with a chain keeper I fashioned out of an old FD and a hacksaw

Just finished it up and took it on it's inaugural ride to get it dialed in... (i've also straightened the brake hanger since then)

First race is next Saturday. ABRA Kickoff Cross in Waynesburg PA


----------



## RacerX.29

ewwhite said:


> Speedvagen...


Seat post clamp looks off center


----------



## Corndog

RacerX.29 said:


> Seat post clamp looks off center



.......... It's designed that way.


----------



## Lawn_dart

*Just finished this tonight.*

It is a Surly Cross check 58cm

Frame Surly Cross Check size 58
Headset chris king sotto voce
Handlebar Salsa Moto ace woodchipper
Stem soma (still fitting it)
Bar Tape Cinelli cork Brown
Saddle Scott (Came with my Scott bike)
Seat Post Salsa	
Front Deraillier Shimano 105
Rear Deraillier shimano 105
Shifters shimano 105
Crankset shimano 105 50 34
Bottom Bracket	shimano 105 
Cassette shimano 105 11-25 10 speed
Chain shimano 105
Brakes FSA SL-K 
pedals Crank brothers acid 1 Black

Not build yet but these are being shipped:
Rims Mavic reflex (using road wheels for 24 hours of booty)
Hubs DT swiss 240 hubs
Tires	Challenge grifo 


TOTAL PRICE approx $2200


----------



## cyklopath

My 2010/2011 ride 

Same frame (and a few parts) as last year, but lotsa new stuff. Missed most of last season while I was overseas, so I'm really looking forward to this year. 

Labadie Cyclocross Frame (real CX frame with no bottle bosses, no eyelets, etc)
Alpha-Q CX10 fork supported by a 1"Chris King aheadset
Ultegra 600 rear der and crankset/ring 
1x9 setup with QBP guard and N-gear Jumpstop
DA9 Front Shifter, Cane Creek Left brake lever
Ti DA9 Cassette 12-27
Mid-90's XTR Brakes with Jagwire Pad Holders and Swissstop Yellow Cake pads
Custom 50mm tubular wheelset 
Fango front and Grifo back.
Noname Handlebar and Easton Stem
Carbon seatpost topped with a SanMarco seat (yes, I know, the post will break in the first race)

18.7lbs ready to race! Not bad for a vintage steel frame IMO.


----------



## coachjon

cyklopath said:


> My 2010/2011 ride
> 
> Same frame (and a few parts) as last year, but lotsa new stuff. Missed most of last season while I was overseas, so I'm really looking forward to this year.
> 
> Labadie Cyclocross Frame (real CX frame with no bottle bosses, no eyelets, etc)
> Alpha-Q CX10 fork supported by a 1"Chris King aheadset
> Ultegra 600 rear der and crankset/ring
> 1x9 setup with QBP guard and N-gear Jumpstop
> DA9 Front Shifter, Cane Creek Left brake lever
> Ti DA9 Cassette 12-27
> Mid-90's XTR Brakes with Jagwire Pad Holders and Swissstop Yellow Cake pads
> Custom 50mm tubular wheelset
> Fango front and Grifo back.
> Noname Handlebar and Easton Stem
> Carbon seatpost topped with a SanMarco seat (yes, I know, the post will break in the first race)
> 
> 18.7lbs ready to race! Not bad for a vintage steel frame IMO.


very nice!


----------



## mdutcher

*My 2010 Race Rigs - a pair of Redlines*

Yeah, they are the 2009 Conquest Team models, but they are new/old stock that I acquired over the last several months. 2 races under my belt and these bikes handle just awesome! 

I just can't decide on which bike is the A bike and which is the B bike.

Enjoy!


----------



## grobd72

*2011 Giant TCX Advance SL*

2011 Giant TCX Advance SL


----------



## rockpicker

2010 Santa Cruz Stigmata. First cross bike and now ride it more than my 29er and road bike combined. Primarily Ultegra/Dura-Ace with XTR V-brakes and incredibly cool original CODA road series team cranks!


----------



## Rouleur

*Specialized Crux 2010*

52cm Specialized Crux 2010 Aluminum BB30
SRAM Red Drivetrain with DuraAce 11-27T Cogset and DuraAce Chain
Avid Ultimate Brakes
Crank Bros 2Ti Pedals
Specialized Phenom Saddle
Specialized Crankset with SRAM 46/38T Rings
Reynolds DV46 Wheels with FMB Grifo Tread 32mm Tires 
FSA K-Force bar-44cm, stem-11cm and post-0 setback
*For Cross Crusade #1 ran them 28 PSI rear and 25 PSI front*

*16.5lbs. *

View attachment 212529


View attachment 212530


----------



## shapelike

Now *that* is a mean looking 'cross bike. Nicely done.


----------



## Dion

It's been difficult finding a set-up that I like, and I think this works best for me. Changed my bike (from my last post) to a low-riser bar two races ago and don't think I'll look back to drops (just a preference). Things really change going from ho-hum trail riding to racing. Worry free thumbie shifter with a 1X8 set-up. Thinking I may move up to a 36T chainring, though.

I also had to go from a 110mm to a 130mm stem to accomodate the riser bar, or else it was a twitchy fest.

Again, you guys have some really fancy bikes - mine is very plain jane. It's almost like a commuter bike.

View attachment 212628


View attachment 212629


----------



## Corndog

Rouleur said:


> 52cm Specialized Crux 2010 Aluminum BB30
> SRAM Red Drivetrain with DuraAce 11-27T Cogset and DuraAce Chain
> Avid Ultimate Brakes
> Crank Bros 2Ti Pedals
> Specialized Phenom Saddle
> Specialized Crankset with SRAM 46/38T Rings
> Reynolds DV46 Wheels with FMB Grifo Tread 32mm Tires
> FSA K-Force bar-44cm, stem-11cm and post-0 setback
> *For Cross Crusade #1 ran them 28 PSI rear and 25 PSI front*
> 
> *16.5lbs. *



Nice! Did you get an Elite and strip the parts, or somehow snag just a frameset with the BB30?


----------



## Rouleur

*Specialized Crux*



Corndog said:


> Nice! Did you get an Elite and strip the parts, or somehow snag just a frameset with the BB30?


I bought the bike and swapped parts from my Cannondale. The Specialized geometry just fit me better. I think internal cable routing, especially for Oregon is a big plus. 

My 2009 Cannondale CX-9 was lighter overall (weighed 16.5lbs with clinchers), but I really like the ride of the Crux. I hope that Specialized gets its act together for 2012 and offers the carbon Crux with same BB30 and internal cable routing.


----------



## Corndog

I wish they hadn't put the crappy alu steerer tube on the crux as well. Otherwise it would be a REALLY killer frame.


----------



## ms6073

rockpicker said:


> incredibly cool original CODA road series team cranks!


Nice, is that a FSA 44T inner ring being used as an outer ring on the 130 BCD cranks? Curious to know how well the chain goes into the big ring seeing as the inner chainrings are not ramped/pined like an outer chain ring?


----------



## rockpicker

Thanks! Both rings are FSA outers. These were the only ones we could find to work with the old standard drive bolt pattern. I love it, but its kind of like and old race car non-synchro transmission. Shifts fine if you know what you're doing.


----------



## jvossman

Guymk said:


> My recently finished Nashbar X frame build. This is my first cross bike and I am very much looking forward to my first cross race! Though it won't be for a while because where i live there is not much cyclocross action and even less junior cyclocross.


where do you live?


----------



## jvossman

Dion said:


> It's been difficult finding a set-up that I like, and I think this works best for me. Changed my bike (from my last post) to a low-riser bar two races ago and don't think I'll look back to drops (just a preference). Things really change going from ho-hum trail riding to racing. Worry free thumbie shifter with a 1X8 set-up. Thinking I may move up to a 36T chainring, though.
> 
> I also had to go from a 110mm to a 130mm stem to accomodate the riser bar, or else it was a twitchy fest.
> 
> Again, you guys have some really fancy bikes - mine is very plain jane. It's almost like a commuter bike.
> 
> View attachment 212628
> 
> 
> View attachment 212629


nice, what frame is that?


----------



## Dion

jvossman said:


> nice, what frame is that?


Thanks. It's a Pake C'Mute do-it-all'er. When it's done being raced, I can turn it into a tourer, MonsterCross, or whatever else comes to mind. It'll probably be in this state for a long time, though...

I never intended to race, otherwise I may have gone with something a bit more agressive - the geometry isn't ideal for a race bike but handles well and is very stable. But as the famous words go, "Rung what ya' brung!"


----------



## Unoveloce

Thanks to some rotator cuff damage and a potentially slipped disc in my back, this is looking more and more like what I'll be riding this season.


----------



## Henri65

*Singular Kite*

I'm lucky enough to get to pilot one of the pre-production Singular Kites,

Camera phone pictures don't do the color justice









Lucky coincidence my pedals match the decals









The Class we've come to expect from Singular









I've got my commuter wheels on it right now while I'm waiting for some Tufos to show up to mount on a wheelset built around GL330 rims.


----------



## Andy STi

Nice Singular! I love my Swift. Such pretty bikes.


----------



## vortechcoupe

*Belt drives*

Orange one is my race rig for this year, 1st year racing cross at that.


----------



## RRRoubaix

^^^ Whoah!! Belt drive...
Man, that would be suh-WEET in the mud (I would guess..)
----------------------------------

Uh, I don't have a "static" shot of my CX bike right now, so this will have to do;
View attachment 212908


Uhh, mostly stock (I'm not sure Van Dessel is doing anything but framesets this year?)
W/ Stans ZTR and Hutch Bulldogs, tubeless.
Road gearing, 50-34 compact, w/ 12-28 cass. (Which I probably should change to some proper 'cross cranks, but in 6 more weeks this becomes my winter commuter again...)
Koobi PRS Enduro seat (since the stock V-D one sucked)


----------



## MarvinK

First generation belts supposedly sucked in the mud--for 2011 they added a channel in the middle to help keep belt on track and guide mud out of the way:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/09/15/gates-carbon-drive-introduces-new-lighter-centertrack-system/


----------



## 800lbgorilla

*Update from page 4*

Steerer cut, new stem, used a fork-mounted cable hanger, finally got the tubies glued.
First race went great. Very, very nimble bike.


----------



## knucklesandwich

RRRoubaix said:


> ^^^ Whoah!! Belt drive...
> Man, that would be suh-WEET in the mud (I would guess..)
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Uh, I don't have a "static" shot of my CX bike right now, so this will have to do;
> View attachment 212908
> 
> 
> Uhh, mostly stock (I'm not sure Van Dessel is doing anything but framesets this year?)
> W/ Stans ZTR and Hutch Bulldogs, tubeless.
> Road gearing, 50-34 compact, w/ 12-28 cass. (Which I probably should change to some proper 'cross cranks, but in 6 more weeks this becomes my winter commuter again...)
> Koobi PRS Enduro seat (since the stock V-D one sucked)


Are the 'Belgian' stripes painted on, or tape? Is it a G&T?
I have a red Hole Shot like the guy chasing you- great bikes, great company.


----------



## vortechcoupe

MarvinK said:


> First generation belts supposedly sucked in the mud--for 2011 they added a channel in the middle to help keep belt on track and guide mud out of the way:
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/09/15/gates-carbon-drive-introduces-new-lighter-centertrack-system/


I wouldn't say they sucked in the mud. 

http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/userfiles/Gates Carbon Drive Powers Bikers FINAL.pdf

Look under the "Pros" section. "Sheds mud (Gates calls this the “worlds first self-cleaning drive train” as the mud ports shed dirt and grime easily)" This is the older system they are talking about.

http://www.cxmagazine.com/interbike-first-impression-review-gates-carbon-drive-2010

I think the new system is for easier alignment and it's more narrow so it will work better with geared hubs, etc...It may also help with mud. But I still wouldn't say the old, which I have, sucks in mud.

Please do not spread rumors about things you do not know about.

Sorry for the off shoot, please return to normal thread content.


----------



## MarvinK

How has it been in the mud for you? I have a friend with a belt drive--she's not a huge fan (in fact, it's up on craigslist). She isn't much of a mud rider, though.

I'd be interested in trying a belt system, but wish there was a wider range of frame options. Support on the new Raleigh carbon is a good sign. It would be even cooler if they could come up with a secure way to connect a belt like a chain--so it would work on normal frames.


----------



## RRRoubaix

knucklesandwich said:


> Are the 'Belgian' stripes painted on, or tape? Is it a G&T?
> I have a red Hole Shot like the guy chasing you- great bikes, great company.


Heh, thanks for noticing!
They are tape. Van Dessel offered a full-blown Belgian tricolor frame for 2010, but it was a lot more than I paid, so I thought I'd throw a little Belgo-love on my plain frame... First I put it on as a lark, just to see how it looked, but now I like it so much I'm leaving it on.  
Yep, a G&T. It wasn't on my shopping list last year, but one of my fave LBS's was blowing it out to make room for the 2010's.

The Hole Shot must be a good bike as well- that guy behind me is fast! (I'm pretty sure he passed me in this race)


----------



## tittkorv

*CAADX 2011, 48cm*


----------



## MarvinK

RRRoubaix said:


> Heh, thanks for noticing!
> They are tape. Van Dessel offered a full-blown Belgian tricolor frame for 2010, but it was a lot more than I paid, so I thought I'd throw a little Belgo-love on my plain frame... First I put it on as a lark, just to see how it looked, but now I like it so much I'm leaving it on.



I know one guy who puts tape on the top tube in place of donuts to stop rattling cables.... partially because he always forgets the donuts until the cables adjusted. He says the tape does the job. In your case, it looks good, too!


----------



## JessP

*2010-11 Steeds*


----------



## old_fuji




----------



## Guymk

jvossman said:


> where do you live?


Lowcountry of South Carolina, near Savannah Georgia. I did end up finding some races but they still won't be for another two weeks.


----------



## asantos

*Moots*

Here's my Moots Psychlo X. I'm loving it!


----------



## vortechcoupe

MarvinK said:


> How has it been in the mud for you? I have a friend with a belt drive--she's not a huge fan (in fact, it's up on craigslist). She isn't much of a mud rider, though.
> 
> I'd be interested in trying a belt system, but wish there was a wider range of frame options. Support on the new Raleigh carbon is a good sign. It would be even cooler if they could come up with a secure way to connect a belt like a chain--so it would work on normal frames.


I have not ridden it in really good mud yet, just puddles, creek crossings etc.. Can't really comment yet but the ports in the sprockets should let the mud pass though them, I hope.

here is another pic from somebody saying how well they did in mud. Not sure what race/where, can't find the info.

http://ow.ly/i/4uiW?ref=nf

I raced today in a bunch of wet grass and we also had quite a bit of sand, neither were issues, not sure they would have been, or were, with a chain either. Maybe with a geared bike? I just don't have to clean and lube my drivetrain.


----------



## williamf777

Race Wheels: All City Hubs with "88mm Super China Carbon Tubulars"


----------



## dmabraham

*First Cross Bike*

Sold to me by a local, cheap and everything works!

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/nicDFz9Da3LS1JD0yjNULg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_2iQUWL3AjOs/TL0Vu-KddOI/AAAAAAAAAcs/_DB5Hm_0qbk/s144/photo-16.jpg" height="108" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/dmabraham/Paddle?feat=embedwebsite">Paddle</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## knobbietyre

asantos said:


> Here's my Moots Psychlo X. I'm loving it!


An awesome steed, I'm loving it as well.

Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## Bigpikle

asantos said:


> Here's my Moots Psychlo X. I'm loving it!


stunning looking machine!


----------



## c-record

asantos said:


> Here's my Moots Psychlo X. I'm loving it!


You must be strong to push those rings in CX!


----------



## tashi

Mid-90's DeKerf Mountain set up for my intro to cross racin'; should be good fodder for the "this isn't a cyclocross bike" discussion.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

tashi said:


> Mid-90's DeKerf Mountain set up for my intro to cross racin'; should be good fodder for the "this isn't a cyclocross bike" discussion.


I think raced bikes get a pass.

How're those barend shifters treating you?


----------



## tashi

They're quite good - very "positive" feel and quick. I'm not a fan of moving my hands to shift, but the courses here are pretty flat so I don't have to do it much and it's not a problem at all when I'm in the drops. It has a higher rise stem now so I can spend most of a race in the drops comfortably, minimizing the problem.

I think they'll be one of those pieces of kit I never get rid of - they're just too versatile and durable. I think I actually prefer them over STI in the front, they seem to shift faster and more securely than any STI I've ever had.

Now if only I could prevent my chains from breaking, they'd get a chance to really shine. I had to run most of my last lap yesterday!


----------



## Emilio700

*61cm Crux Carbon*

61cm Crux Carbon Pro with some changes

D/A 7900 STI
D/A 7900 FD & RD
D/A 7900 180m cranks & BB
OEM SRAM 46/38 rings
Crank Bros 11 ti pedals

Wheelset
1185g w/o QR
Circus Monkey (Joytech) 24/28H
ebay 38m carbon tubular rims
DT Revo
14mm Sapim alloy nipples
Roval Ti cam type QR's
Tufo Flexus Primus 32mm red
A bit of Stan's sealant
SRAM 12-27 Force cassette (~225g)

Very comfy, handles nice. I commute, train and race on it. Off road night rides and what not. About 17.4 lbs with race wheels as pictured.


----------



## henrymiller1

*My first*

My new ride is not finished. I put it together as SS just to go ride it. Still debating on what to do with cranks, chainring size ect.. I've been riding in woods for years and cross looks like enough fun for me to build up one. Its also my first bike with drops. So that will take a little getting used to. Orange is a little much, but it being a cross bike i'll get away with it.
Bike is Orbea Lobular i think its a 2007.
Forks: carbon Zeus ac carbon
Wheelset: EASTON ORION 2 WHEELSET
Most of group are Sram apex
cranks and seat are from MTB and may be temporary.
View attachment 215375


----------



## RacerX.29

Emilio700 said:


> 61cm Crux Carbon Pro with some changes
> 
> Very comfy, handles nice. I commute, train and race on it. Off road night rides and what not. About 17.4 lbs with race wheels as pictured.


Very nice - impressive weight for a big bike. Couple questions - Does that frame only have a place for one water bottle? How large of tires do you think you can run with that frame/fork? Thanks


----------



## Emilio700

RacerX.29 said:


> Very nice - impressive weight for a big bike. Couple questions - Does that frame only have a place for one water bottle? How large of tires do you think you can run with that frame/fork? Thanks


One boss on DT. I ordered a Minoura strap on bottle boss for the ST. 34's fit easy and maybe 38's.


----------



## Killroy

Discs are heavy, so its a pig at 17.8 lb


----------



## rudedog55

Emilio700 said:


> 61cm Crux Carbon Pro with some changes
> 
> D/A 7900 STI
> D/A 7900 FD & RD
> D/A 7900 180m cranks & BB
> OEM SRAM 46/38 rings
> Crank Bros 11 ti pedals
> 
> Wheelset
> 1185g w/o QR
> Circus Monkey (Joytech) 24/28H
> ebay 38m carbon tubular rims
> DT Revo
> 14mm Sapim alloy nipples
> Roval Ti cam type QR's
> Tufo Flexus Primus 32mm red
> A bit of Stan's sealant
> SRAM 12-27 Force cassette (~225g)
> 
> Very comfy, handles nice. I commute, train and race on it. Off road night rides and what not. About 17.4 lbs with race wheels as pictured.




The bike looks awesome!!! best of luck with it!!

The wheels look like a matte finish?? did you do that or were you able to get them that way?? I have been thinking of those hoops for a while and really do not want clear coated wheels.


----------



## Emilio700

rudedog55 said:


> The bike looks awesome!!! best of luck with it!!
> 
> The wheels look like a matte finish?? did you do that or were you able to get them that way?? I have been thinking of those hoops for a while and really do not want clear coated wheels.


Click the link for the wheelset in my post. Gloss clear coat. If you delete the "


----------



## gandhi

This is my do-it-all cross bike I built up last spring. I use it on the road and in the dirt. I just change soles when I change environment. Since the pics I've updated he bike with Speedplay Zero stainless pedals and Schwalbe Ultremo R1 28 mm tires. For the cross trail it's Challenge Open Grifo XS 32 mm tires and come spring a pair of Challenge Parigi-Roubaix (open) 27 mm tires will take me through the first asphalt miles of the season.

View attachment 216052

View attachment 216053

View attachment 216056

View attachment 216055

View attachment 216054


Spec.
- Titanium frame from Kocmo in Germany (Russian welded) 1550 g. 
- A very light Trigon cx fork (390 g). 
- Group is SRAM Rival 2010.
- Wheels hand built (by me) based on XTR 975 hubs and IRD Cadence VSR rims held together with DT Competition, DT SuperComp and DT Revolution spokes. 
- Avid BB7 Road disc brakes
- 3T Erogonova handlebar
- Thompson Elite X2 stem and saddle post
- Specialized Toupé Gel saddle


----------



## coloradodad

*stigmata*

The C-dales are sweet. The new carbon one is the nicest of all. I saw Tim Johnson win last weekend in Broomfield Colorado on the full carbon cross bike.


----------



## rc51kid

MarvinK said:


> OK... here's the load of bikes we'll be taking to every Inland Northwest race this fall.
> 
> Mine: Trek XO1 w/SRAM Force, Fulcrum 3s
> 
> Wife: Converted old 13.5" Kona Koa mtb w/old parts
> 
> Son: All-City Nature Boy SSCX..mostly stock. going to need lower gearing.
> 
> Daughter: Redline Conquest 24... mostly stock. May upgrade to Apex 1x10 and decent wheels next year. At least she's rocking the Arundel Gecko grip.



PM sent to you about your wifes brakes on the conversion. Also, how does it handle? Is the fork corrected for thelack of susp?


----------



## MarvinK

The bike is a really old Kona... which came Rigid. I really think that's the way to go with 26" conversions... look for old ones that geometry that was closer to a road bike and were often rigid. The bike handles pretty well and it was a really cheap conversion. The small wheels make toe overlap much less of a problem for such a small size and might even help on real twisty courses.


----------



## K Man

*Jake the Snake*

OK, this isn't a 2010/2011, but it's a new build for me. My 2009 Kona Jake the Snake with Dura Ace shifters, derailluers and an Ultegra crankset along with some other upgrades.


----------



## shapelike

@gandhi

I appreciate your quiver of tires.


----------



## roadcx

Just got my X-Fire rebuilt (warrantied) and bought this Crosswind in the interim (Competitive Cyclist closeout). My CX was to be done, but I plan to race in Jonesboro, AR on Sunday to race my X-Fire.


----------



## borre13

I also took advantage of Competitive Cyclist closeout, super good deal!!! What went wrong with your xfire if you don't mind me asking, and also, are you running those hutchingson/bontrager tubeless? Do you like them if so?


----------



## sprdave

Late 09. Is that alright? 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/sprdave/4060683243/" title="SDC10724 by sprdave, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3536/4060683243_f9c33c472d.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="SDC10724" /></a>


----------



## cat6worldchamp

*my crossberg*

ritte crossberg...with some sram force...


----------



## Corndog

Hey, that's at jingle cross!


----------



## chrisgardner73

mtb_frk said:


> Just picked this up over the weekend. Couldnt be happier with how it turned out.


Sweet! I am really considering getting a Seven next year! How's it ride?


----------



## Mosovich

*Another X-Fire*

Just got this built up.. Season is pretty much over, but couldn't pass up the deal! Be interesting to see what it weighs with racing wheels.. Feels light and very comfortable..


----------



## azpoolguy

Chagrin said:


> Almost there with my new Crux-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What chain guide is this? It looks really nice and clean. I would like one for my mtb. I'm just not happy with the Pauls I have now.


----------



## yeti_cx

K-Edge. Whoever owns that ought to put it under the pic because that question has been asked numerous times.


----------



## Pacific NW

It sure is good looking.


----------



## mopartodd

2009 Kona Major (Rad Racing) Jake. First crossbike and so far I'm loving it. Ultegra shifters and ders., FSA cranks, Avid 6 brakes, CC crosstop levers, Fulcrum wheels.


----------



## rsroka23

Ok, a few more of the finished product before the year ends. 








Single








Double








Single and Double








Mismatch








Tire Lineup for this past year.


----------



## TedH

Nice setup, but the chain on your single looks a bit long.


----------



## Mr.Ice807

gandhi said:


> This is my do-it-all cross bike I built up last spring. I use it on the road and in the dirt. I just change soles when I change environment. Since the pics I've updated he bike with Speedplay Zero stainless pedals and Schwalbe Ultremo R1 28 mm tires. For the cross trail it's Challenge Open Grifo XS 32 mm tires and come spring a pair of Challenge Parigi-Roubaix (open) 27 mm tires will take me through the first asphalt miles of the season.
> 
> View attachment 216052
> 
> View attachment 216053
> 
> View attachment 216056
> 
> View attachment 216055
> 
> View attachment 216054
> 
> 
> Spec.
> - Titanium frame from Kocmo in Germany (Russian welded) 1550 g.
> - A very light Trigon cx fork (390 g).
> - Group is SRAM Rival 2010.
> - Wheels hand built (by me) based on XTR 975 hubs and IRD Cadence VSR rims held together with DT Competition, DT SuperComp and DT Revolution spokes.
> - Avid BB7 Road disc brakes
> - 3T Erogonova handlebar
> - Thompson Elite X2 stem and saddle post
> - Specialized Toupé Gel saddle



Nice rides. Were did you get that Trigon fork? I've been searching and searching for that fork and have yet to find it.

--Thanks


----------



## Lectron

Performance and durability is everything...Weights just a bonus, hardly a factor of quality.
Here's component list (and weight)


----------



## atpjunkie

*sorry, realized*

I never posted mine
1999 Ibis Hakkalugi
Dedaccai Moron Tubing 1" Zorync CF fork
Shimano 8 speed, XTR Der. Ultegra Shifters
King 1" HS
Kore Post
Brakes, Spooky Front, Paul Stoplight Rear
Cranks - Doug White limited edition signed and numbered
Stella Azzura Stem, Syncros 46 c-c bars
Time Impacts
tires, various tubulars


----------



## gandhi

Mr.Ice807 said:


> Nice rides. Were did you get that Trigon fork? I've been searching and searching for that fork and have yet to find it.
> 
> --Thanks


I ordered mine from the Danish Trigon retailer http://www.pythonpro.com 
Really weird web site but they delivered my fork quickly to Sweden. The fork is light and stiff. No complaints yet.

/K


----------



## Dajianshan

My friend did the product testing for that fork. Very good!


----------



## baxterbikes

*Irish Cu Chulainn*

This is a 2010 Irish Cycles Cu Chulainn carbon frame, Ritchey WSC carbon fork, Sram Rival build with Shorty 6 brakes, Ritchey WSC bar, stem and post, Fizik Arione Saddle, handbuilt Open Pro Wheels. Check out irishcycles.com for info about these pretty frames. (please excuse the picture quality, looks like double spokes, but it's just from the flash)


----------



## chuckice

My Masi CXR was stolen...just replaced with a Cinelli Zydeco.


----------



## atpjunkie

*Well*



chuckice said:


> My Masi CXR was stolen...just replaced with a Cinelli Zydeco.


that looks like a fine replacement bike ;0)


----------



## veloduffer

My new fixie/single speed crosser decked out with studded tires for the winter: All City Nature Boy










Plus my new (to me) Giant TCX for friend's and guests to ride, plus my other crossers:

























and even my wife has a cross bike:


----------



## Mosovich

*And my wife..*

thought I had a problem with cross bikes! Thanks, now I can show her this and she will see I'm not so bad.. BTW: I have two and one SS cross.. LOL....


----------



## jmchapple

*Crosshairs*

2010 cinnamon candy over copper Crosshairs 
DA 7800 
Paul brakes
Ultegra hubs
Velocity clincher rims. I am going tubular next season


----------



## rockdude

baxterbikes said:


> This is a 2010 Irish Cycles Cu Chulainn carbon frame, Ritchey WSC carbon fork, Sram Rival build with Shorty 6 brakes, Ritchey WSC bar, stem and post, Fizik Arione Saddle, handbuilt Open Pro Wheels. Check out irishcycles.com for info about these pretty frames. (please excuse the picture quality, looks like double spokes, but it's just from the flash)



Very cooling bike. What is the BB drop on it. Do you know why they only make small CX bikes. A "Large" 54.5 TT is like a medium sized bike and leaves out about 40% of the market.


----------



## MarvinK

rockdude said:


> Very cooling bike. What is the BB drop on it. Do you know why they only make small CX bikes. A "Large" 54.5 TT is like a medium sized bike and leaves out about 40% of the market.


http://eirerules.blogspot.com/2007/11/facts-about-ireland.html

Just think how nice bikes would be in Ireland if it wasn't for all that money spend on alcohol!?


----------



## baxterbikes

I measured it before buying and they are a little "big" for their size. The top tube measurement isn't center to center, so mine (size small) is just a little smaller than my 54.5 top tube road bike even though Irish calls it a 52.5 top tube. Their largest size would probably be right for someone who rides a 56-58 road bike. No comments on their marketing and size selection, but mine fits great and is a joy to ride. Not sure about the BB drop. 




rockdude said:


> Very cooling bike. What is the BB drop on it. Do you know why they only make small CX bikes. A "Large" 54.5 TT is like a medium sized bike and leaves out about 40% of the market.


----------



## mudrock

baxter, your yoke is too high for those low-profile brakes. With that set-up, your mechanical advantage reduces as you squeeze the brakes.

Rule of thumb: low-profile brake, low yoke. Wide-profile brake, high yoke.


----------



## baxterbikes

The picture is slightly distorted, looks less "high" in person, but I get your point. I've been fooling with the brakes since I got the bike a couple of weeks ago and will continue to do so.




mudrock said:


> baxter, your yoke is too high for those low-profile brakes. With that set-up, your mechanical advantage reduces as you squeeze the brakes.
> 
> Rule of thumb: low-profile brake, low yoke. Wide-profile brake, high yoke.


----------



## jediazsr

*My Cyclocross Moto Fantom Cross CX w/Road Tires*


----------



## 416deckard

my first cx bike.


----------



## chevpowr

2006 bianchi axis. riding singletrack and centuries on the same bike...perfect


My Bike by chevpowr1, on Flickr


----------



## K Man

*Jake the Snake...*

Ran into a Road Block...


----------



## jdeane4

All City Nature Boy


----------



## chuckice

K Man said:


> Ran into a Road Block...


Bunny hop!


----------



## acckids

Another Crosshairs in an online review.


----------



## kev76534

*kona bullhorn*

OK - so I know I can't race it (as it is) - but had fun building and riding it! 07 major jake frame and bontrager carbon forks both 2nd hand. Rest all bought new with large online discounts. fsa gossamer crank, bb and fr der. fsa 460 cross wheelset. ultegra rear der / cassette / chain. pro lt stem and seat post. san marco ponza saddle. tektro 926Al mini brake with deore LX shoe / pads. Kore cross / Crane Creek TT brake levers. crank bros candy x peddles. only non discount item = pauls thumbies which i love! Seriously thinking about swapping the much loved bull horns for some drop bars - adding the thumbies and cross levers and getting stuck into my first race!


----------



## kev76534

Dion said:


> It's been difficult finding a set-up that I like, and I think this works best for me. Changed my bike (from my last post) to a low-riser bar two races ago and don't think I'll look back to drops (just a preference). Things really change going from ho-hum trail riding to racing. Worry free thumbie shifter with a 1X8 set-up. Thinking I may move up to a 36T chainring, though.
> 
> I also had to go from a 110mm to a 130mm stem to accomodate the riser bar, or else it was a twitchy fest.
> 
> Again, you guys have some really fancy bikes - mine is very plain jane. It's almost like a commuter bike.
> 
> View attachment 212628
> 
> 
> View attachment 212629


 LOVE IT!! rock on!


----------



## theheavyone

cat6worldchamp said:


> ritte crossberg...with some sram force...


 Wow, very very cool, that machine is top notch. Love the colours and graphics, more pics please.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mudrock

http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/s...PictureID=323768584014/a=103658770_103658770/

Here's my Fort CrossMax, made in Czech Rep. (I'm having a hard time importing my pic directly, maybe cause I use Safari?)


----------



## Kram

Oh my. I hadn't seen this post. I get a stiffy everytime I see one of these:yikes:
Since I didn't get one of those, I got one of these; BMC CX02 frame and fork. I'll post it up when I get her completed, but here's what I have so far.


----------



## Pedal4Fun

*Little late but my XO2*

Trek XO2 with a few changes from stock. Mainly Ultegra groupo, Aeoulus ACC wheels, Ritchey cockpit, and Thomson seatpost


----------



## rockpicker

Here are a few work in progress pics of my new IF Ti Planet X being built.

































Could really use some feedback on wheels. Keep going back and forth on Enve Carbon versus DuraAce clinchers. I can get a really good price on the DA thru my team, but need a strong AND light wheelset.


----------



## donttazmebro

Here is my main one


----------



## jediazsr

*Moto-Fantom CX with road tires*


----------



## atpjunkie

*well when I broke my femoral neck*

at a cross race in Dec. it put my bike#2 project on hold. She's all done now, pretty happy
props to the Walrus (rest his soul)
8 is great, just like chocolate cake
better late than never


----------



## scrub

Its almost fall, right?

And that lugi is looking nice!


----------



## axlenut

Hi all, here is mine. While I do not race I'm really glad I bought one as it has opened up some very nice mixed rides of back county paved roads with dirt sections.

Later, Axlenut


----------



## RENCRN8

My first and only cross bike so far.

2010 Jamis Supernova


----------



## rudedog55

Kram said:


> Oh my. I hadn't seen this post. I get a stiffy everytime I see one of these:yikes:
> Since I didn't get one of those, I got one of these; BMC CX02 frame and fork. I'll post it up when I get her completed, but here's what I have so far.


If i was to have a second Cross bike, that would be it!!!

Love my BMC roadie, i may just have to pick up the cross version, would also be a great winter training bike or Battenkill bike!!!

Best of luck with it KRAM!!!


----------



## E !

*Masi Cxr*

Mix of old and new parts.


----------



## Kram

Thanks. I have most of the parts I want for it. Just need 2 chainrings and (maybe) brifters. It's gonna be sweet, I promise:thumbsup:


----------



## floxy

My first cross bike, just finished.


----------



## old_fuji

I like that color, Floxy. What year is that bike?


----------



## floxy

Thanks. It is a 2009.


----------



## rockpicker

Updates. Waiting for the buildkit, but shouldn't be long now.


----------



## m_s

dayum


----------



## atpjunkie

*ah that IF came out lovely*

a buddy of mine has one with those 'crown blobs' as I call them. really lovely what HS ya gonna use?


----------



## atpjunkie

*X Tj*



old_fuji said:


> I like that color, Floxy. What year is that bike?


as in Tim Johnson? Nat Champs colors


----------



## rockpicker

Thanks! With the exception of Enve Composite wheels I'm going to keep it pretty simple. Power Tap Sl rear, Hugi 240 front, XTR Vbrakes and pedals, DuraAce everything else, Pro cockpit.


----------



## pbbreath

Little fuzzy...cell phone pic. But here's my 08 Salsa Las Cruces - Scandium

I traded my Langster Moscow straight across for it. Go Craigslist.


----------



## Dajianshan

The Las Cruces is a really great bike. 

Since mine broke, I am only now really able to understand how awesome that bike was. Stiff, comfortable, agile, pleasantly surprising in every way. 

You got a really good deal.


----------



## pbbreath

Dajianshan said:


> Since mine broke, I am only now really able to understand how awesome that bike was. Stiff, comfortable, agile, pleasantly surprising in every way..


How'd you break yours? I'm in love with mine. Never been a roadie but this thing is just a rocket on the trails and rides like a Mt. Bike. Plus now I get to the trails in half the time.


----------



## Dajianshan

The HT just cracked for no reason. Salsa helped be warranty the bike and no problems.


----------



## PruneJuice

Just finished putting it together yesterday. Took it for a test ride and it did well on everything! Pleased with how it turned out. Not bad for a cheap frame.


----------



## mrbubbles

Wellgo W-01? Those are great pedals, lighter than XTRs too.


----------



## PruneJuice

Just finished putting it together yesterday. Took it for a test ride and it did well on everything! Pleased with how it turned out. Not bad for a cheap frame.


----------



## RacerX.29

PruneJuice said:


> Just finished putting it together yesterday. Took it for a test ride and it did well on everything! Pleased with how it turned out. Not bad for a cheap frame.


Very nice looking bike - looks like an older frame though (unless I missed the disc brake bosses). Did you buy a used frame and build it from parts you had around? How do you like the way the bike handles with that fork?


----------



## PruneJuice

Thanks! The frame is whatever they're still selling now on the Bikeisland site, I purchased the frame with the steel fork back in September or so to put together a cheap beater commuter/cross bike. Liked it way more than road, so I ended up sellind my road frame recently. I threw the nicer components on the motobecane and got the fork for a steal from pricepoint.

The fork handles well, only been on two rides with it though. But I haven't had a problem with chatter - though it probably helps that I only weigh 140. Way lighter up front now than with the steel boat anchor I had before!


----------



## longhaultrucker

If you don't count the times I had 37mm tires on one of my (29er) tn bikes,his is my first _ever _skinny tire'd bike. Bought for roads (of any kind,A,B,C,worse) and gravel grinding.

2011 Origin 8 700CX


----------



## rockpicker

Almost done


----------



## noavg55

my new bailey....


----------



## atpjunkie

*O' brien yes?*



noavg55 said:


> my new bailey....


is that Dura Ace 8 speed?


----------



## noavg55

yup dura-ace 8speed on a full carbon frame!!is that worse than campy 10 spd on a retro steel frame?


----------



## olr1

Um, do you guys get Cube bikes in the US?

Apologies for the cut off pics, seem to be having an upload problem...


----------



## m_s

I have not seen any US dealers but nice bike. Actually pretty much nothing but awesome bikes posted lately.


----------



## longhaultrucker

Just picked this up (my first cross,or any skinny tire'd bike ever) a couple weeks ago (and promptly got in one ride,then some old spinal injuries acted up-not due to the ride mind you-and haven't ridden since yet,LOL).

2011 Origin 8 700CX

























LOVING it so far though,even though just the one ride,LOL! Bought specifically for gravel grinding and roading,can't handle rigid forks anymore,no trail duty (yeah...right!)


----------



## noavg55

all done!!cant wait for september


----------



## Kram

Nice. I like the red cables. Your seat's not level, though.


----------



## toddre

Pretty stock now with some upgrades coming over the summer


----------



## OneGear

my ride after the local Paris to Ancaster race. Was an epic day of snow, hail, and liquid mud.


----------



## tsutaoka




----------



## whitehare

*Wow*

Nice Bike:thumbsup:


----------



## 196nautique

*2011 Kona Major Jake*

61cm
17.3 lbs with pedals and cages
SRAM Force
Avid Shorty Ultimates
XTR pedals
Setup for some gravel grinding and road riding currently with the 27mm Challenge tires.


----------



## whitehare

Wow. Super nice


----------



## gandhi

Those Challenge tires are really nice. Very nice bike also.
/K


----------



## bob.satan

rockpicker said:


> Almost done


what size tyres are you going to have on it? Can it take 45's?

I am thinking of getting this made at the end of the year with disc brakes, I am assuming that shinano and sram will have soem better options with the braking by the start of the next season.


----------



## shackleton

*2003 fuji cross*

With new velocity A23 wheelset/rival cross crank.


----------



## DennisFranz

Just got this in.

Oh well. 9 more posts to go before I can attach a photo, maybe a link...

nope.. 
Motobecane Fantom Cross Pro. Just close your eyes... can you see it? Yeah its beautiful isn't it...


----------



## DennisFranz

*Motobecane Fantom Cross Pro*

double posted, deleted


----------



## glb

*2011 specialized crux comp*

This is my steed for this season.Loving the Apex group.


----------



## kmmcgrew

Can't quite tell - who makes this bike?


This was in reply to toddre


----------



## toddre

kmmcgrew said:


> Can't quite tell - who makes this bike?
> 
> 
> This was in reply to toddre


It's the new Airborne Delta... mine was a pre-production so no decals yet...pretty much stock there in the pic


----------



## eippo1

shackleton said:


> With new velocity A23 wheelset/rival cross crank.


Did you do a custom build with the Velocity A23's or is this the wheelset that they put out? I have a custom HED C2 wheelset, but am liking it so much for road that I'm reluctant to use it for cross


----------



## m_s

Those look like a custom build. High spoke count and silver spokes.


----------



## seat_boy

I finally bought a Tricross, a bike I've been looking at forever. I hesitated because a) they were too expensive, and b) I was concerned it would be too small, even in the 61cm size. A good ebay deal on an Expert frameset took care of concern a), but my aching back after today's ride tells me concern b) has some validity.


----------



## McFlyMpls

seat_boy said:


>


Very nice bike. Which tires are you using?


----------



## McFlyMpls

I'm loving this bike more and more every time I ride it. Pavement, gravel, singletrack... it just does it all so well.


----------



## MarvinK

tsutaoka said:


> <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/BchTE05W4UHhnFQynsQnTLCb1AiGrqEnZcNiPoGDHJY?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Ur2jZqlWgiI/TZIOZqU9g3I/AAAAAAAAAE8/ufDasBcQWBI/s400/CIMG1832.jpg" height="300" width="400" /></a>


What is this bike?


----------



## seat_boy

Thanks! They're Rivendell Ruffy Tuffy road tires, 28mm wide and almost slick. Not the best in the mud...



McFlyMpls said:


> Very nice bike. Which tires are you using?


----------



## chrisf.10

rockpicker said:


> Almost done


lets see this thing finished!!! please and thank you


----------



## McFlyMpls

seat_boy said:


> Thanks! They're Rivendell Ruffy Tuffy road tires, 28mm wide and almost slick. Not the best in the mud...


Nice. I mounted some Riv/Panaracer Jack Browns (33.3mm) today and wow.... love 'em. _Smooth!_ and takes the edge off some of the rough pavement I sometimes ride. The difference in ride quality between these and the Conti Speed Kings I previously had on there is like night and day.


----------



## tsutaoka

MarvinK said:


> What is this bike?


it's a custom steel bike built by john caletti


----------



## mawmaw69

Can't post a picture until i have posted 10 times. So um uh whats up?


----------



## RacerX.29

mawmaw69 said:


> Can't post a picture until i have posted 10 times. So um uh whats up?


What have you got? Verbally tease us for 9 more posts....


----------



## old_fuji

RacerX.29 said:


> What have you got? Verbally tease us for 9 more posts....


The Lounge is your friend if you need useless posts...or "poasts" as it may be.


----------



## mawmaw69

Ok the lounge it is.


----------



## shapelike

OneGear said:


> my ride after the local Paris to Ancaster race. Was an epic day of snow, hail, and liquid mud.


Love it. My bike was a swampy mess after that race this year as well, but great times! I could never get that era of Shimano shifters to feel comfortable for 'cross/pseudo-XC riding on my old bike. Hopefully you find a magic position that prevents your hands from aching.

I'll keep an eye out for your bike if you're racing this fall in the local series. I was pining pretty hard for the new carbon X-Fire but now I think I might just race my current Giant TCX-1 completely into the ground before I replace it.


----------



## cooper58

2011 Crux Elite frame set and my old parts converted over to it.


----------



## jtimmer1

can't wait to get this built up...


----------



## glb

cooper58 said:


> 2011 Crux Elite frame set and my old parts converted over to it.


I don't think your picture loaded Coop.I'm sure it's spotless considering your other bikes.Mines on this page somewhere.


----------



## helios




----------



## Gus90

Just getting back into cycling and I'm right off the Illinois prairie path which is crushed limestone. I bought a hybrid on sale (cannondale bad boy ultra solo) and put 700cx38 Serfa Vida tires on it rather than the original slicks. I like it but now that I've been riding for a few months. I'm getting the feeling I would've liked a cross bike better. For you experienced cross riders, are they the best solution for a combination of crushed limestone trails, paved roads, and the occasional single track? I'm most concerned with speed/pace, handling and comfort. I'm riding for fitness and recreation.


----------



## gregnash

McFly what kona is that?! Like the black and blue combo..


----------



## jmoote

At this point I think new bikes should be posted under a 2011/2012 thread.


----------



## austincrx

Just ordered this: Not too crazy about the paint, but it is a 'cross bike. probably ride it like crazy when I get it next week.


----------



## tn29'er

I really like the paint


----------



## eippo1

austincrx said:


> Just ordered this: Not too crazy about the paint, but it is a 'cross bike. probably ride it like crazy when I get it next week.


I love the paint scheme on that bike. Post some pics when you get it.


----------



## kc929

+1 on the paint:thumbsup:


----------



## stunzeed

My new ride


----------



## jvossman

nice bike. if this is still too small with that stem, time to go custom..


----------



## stunzeed

The bike so far seems to fit amazingly, i havent raised it yet to my full road bike saddle height which would probably be another 2-3cm's..the TT is perfect so i feel like the geo will be exactly what i was looking for


----------



## arctic hawk

kc929 said:


> +1 on the paint:thumbsup:


+2 on the paint! I think it looks classy!


----------



## McFlyMpls

gregnash said:


> McFly what kona is that?! Like the black and blue combo..


It is the Major One (2010). A fantastic bike that fits me like a glove. It rides better than many steel bikes I have ridden in the past. Not really sure why... I have always liked steel... could be the scandium frame and longer wheelbase. Handles quick too, and corners on rails. Kona has been churning out great 'cross bikes for a while now and it shows. Most of the time I'm riding epic, all-day gravel rides on it.

I added some 33.3 slicks a la Paris-Roubaix style, and now the ride is REALLY smooth!:


----------



## Ramjm_2000

In full commute mode (sacrilege…I know), a real jack of all trades. Love the frame but will be selling later on this year to upgrade to a similar disc Lynskey.


----------



## vanjr

Lynskey makes great stuff-but to sell that set-up for a lateral move??? That Spicer is awesome. Must have plenty of $.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

vanjr said:


> Lynskey makes great stuff-but to sell that set-up for a lateral move??? That Spicer is awesome. Must have plenty of $.


Thanks for the complement; the frame is awesome and has been more than adequate for the cyclocross/commuting I do. I originally bought it as an experiment to see if I was going to like discs (it has canti mounts too), I definitely do. I got it for a great price knowing that one day I would try to replace it with a US built frame when I could afford one. Now that Lynskey is offering a disc version of their Cooper or Pro-Cross CX it became a no brainer.


----------



## austincrx

I'm still trying to figure out what color bottle cages to put on it. I'm thinking red, but I might do a red one and a green one (if I can find a green color that is sorta dark to match).


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Bottle cages on a 'cross bike?

Who cares. Throw the cheap aluminum ones on it. You have to take them off to have shoulder clearance.

Although TBH, I kinda want one on my seat tube, if I can find a plastic one that won't put a hole in my back or get damaged.


----------



## sindlero

Hello

How are you enjoying your cross from nashbar? I'm thinking about ordering
one of their cross frames. Reviews on the nashbar website are mostly
positive. Did you make any modify your frame size because it is
a cross rather than road?

Thanks much.
Owen


----------



## austincrx

I rode a friend's 'cross bike last year and did a few races with run-ups. He had a bottle cage on the down tube and I never had a clearance problem with it while shouldering the bike, although I usually focused on running more than shouldering the bike.


----------



## sindlero

Thanks for getting back and the information.

sindlero


----------



## sindlero

Hello

Smooth looking ride. How did you equip the bike?

It looks like you chose the nashbar touring frame---

Thanks.
Owen


----------



## monsterx

How much did that frame cost you from spicer? I want a cross/touring frame similar to the origin8 cx that can take 2 inch tires but also my ultegra 6500 53/39 109.5 crank. Is that even possible?



Ramjm_2000 said:


> In full commute mode (sacrilege…I know), a real jack of all
> trades. Love the frame but will be selling later on this year to upgrade to a similar disc Lynskey.


----------



## Faapaa

rockpicker said:


> Almost done


Any updated pics?


----------



## Mr Pink57

*Vassago Fisticuff road/dirt*

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v319/mrpink57/cb0f5d0e.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v319/mrpink57/997671db.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Sorry for the mess just had got back from camping.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

monsterx said:


> How much did that frame cost you from spicer? I want a cross/touring frame similar to the origin8 cx that can take 2 inch tires but also my ultegra 6500 53/39 109.5 crank. Is that even possible?


I'm the second owner (bought it pretty much brand new) but if I recall it was $1500 with all the upgrades. As for tire size I know I had some WTB monster cross tires on at one time (1.75??).


----------



## monkeybullit

*My Colnago World Cup*

I picked this up from the shop I'll be riding for in 2012 and I like it quite a bit so far. I originally ordered a Ridley X-Ride, but they were out of stock and not due until after the cross season here was over. They had this in stock and it was pretty much the same cost, so a Colnago it is!

It came with 105 stuff, lower end FSA cranks, and R500 wheels; all of which I promptly pulled off and swapped over to the BMC SLT01 I'll be selling. Now it's got Force drivetrain, FSA SLK Light cranks with Wick Werks rings, Gore sealed cables, and Avid Shorty Ultimates on it. Not a bad bike for a noob to this goofy sport called cyclocross. I'll be getting a nicer set of wheels to race on, but not likely carbon or tubulars. Other than that, I'm just going to ride the crap out of it!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dajianshan

very nice choice!


----------



## Mosovich

*Just got finished building...*

Took it around the block.. 17.5 lbs as she sits.. Seat post is like a piece of lead, so I can lose a good bit of weight with a Thomson..


----------



## allison

Mosovich said:


> Took it around the block.. 17.5 lbs as she sits.. Seat post is like a piece of lead, so I can lose a good bit of weight with a Thomson..


Nice! Hubby's 54 was 18.4 out of the box without pedals. We'll likely be racing other wheels and might spring for a lighter cassette. Seat post might be doable.

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/nDc2fmcvxLLzeDeGS4n8lA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-y-wvHpfezcA/TkVjByDwLUI/AAAAAAAAIOg/eW-86MDUyc4/s400/1000000730.JPG" height="299" width="400" /></a>


----------



## Corndog

ANother Crux:










18.18# in gravel mode. Should be in the high 16's in race trim. Sorry for the crapola pic.


----------



## briantcva

For my inaugural cross season (couple of prior races on my MTB) I will be picking this up from the shop today.

Sucks a little bit b/c even though I'm getting it today I leave tomorrow on vacation so my first "real" ride won't be for a bit.


----------



## RacerX.29

briantcva said:


> For my inaugural cross season (couple of prior races on my MTB) I will be picking this up from the shop today.
> 
> Sucks a little bit b/c even though I'm getting it today I leave tomorrow on vacation so my first "real" ride won't be for a bit.


At least you'll have something to look forward to when you get home!


----------



## 251

This is my '01 Gunnar Crosshairs. I bought it in '06 to use on singletrack, and my first CX race was earlier this season in April, which was also happened to be the first cyclocross race in Adelaide (South Australia). This shot was taken today after a local race.


----------



## floxy

Just got the tubies on. Not sure if the yellow tires will grow on me or not...


----------



## scrub




----------



## Orion12521

*2010 Fuji Cross Pro*
SRAM Rival Right Shifter
SRAM Carbon Left Brake
FSA Gossamer Crank - Running Single Ring, 46 tooth
K-Edge Bash Guard - Red
K-Edge Chain Keeper
SRAM Apex Rear Derailler - Midcage
SRAM Apex Cassette 11-32
Yokozuna Cables - White
Ritchey WCS 4 Axis OS Stem - 100mm
Ritchey WCS Logic Bars - 40cm
Avid Shorty Ultimates
Thompson Elite Setback Seatpost 27.2x330mm
Crank Brothers Egg Beaters SC Pedals

*PSIMET 2011 Cross Magic:*
Velocity Major Tom Tubular Rims
White Industries Hubs (H2 Front 24 hole, H3 Rear 28 hole) - Black
DT Comp Spokes Lace 2x - Red
Brass Silver Nipples
Challenge Grifo Tubulars


----------



## OnTheRivet

Orion12521 said:


> *PSIMET 2011 Cross Magic:*
> Velocity Major Tom Tubular Rims
> White Industries Hubs (H2 Front 24 hole, H3 Rear 28 hole) - Black
> DT Comp Spokes Lace 2x - Red
> Brass Silver Nipples
> Challenge Grifo Tubulars


Curious wheel build choices? 24/28 hole with straight gauge spokes and brass nipples?

EDIT; Brain fade, thought I read "Champ" instead of "Comp" for spokes. Disregard previous question.


----------



## Guymk

Are those the wheels that were featured on cxmagazine.com's homepage around a week ago?


----------



## Orion12521

Guymk said:


> Are those the wheels that were featured on cxmagazine.com's homepage around a week ago?


They are.


----------



## amillmtb

'11 Cannondale CAADX

-Hollowgram SL 34/42
-Sram Rival all around
-American Classic Victory 30
-TRP Euro X
-Challenge Grifo Open Tubular


----------



## CapitalCrewBiker

Hi, I am new to the cyclocross world. Coming from BMX and mountain bike riding/racing. I plan to race cross this season and I am stoked on the new build I just finished!


----------



## toddre

Here it is..Whether I'm ready or not...more not than ready...


----------



## tree98

*Cue Chain Tension Cracks*


----------



## kc929

tree98 said:


>


Your chain is...


----------



## rudedog55

*2010 Yeti*

I bought and built this last year, for this year i have built some tubular wheels and converted the front to a hydraulic disc setup.

also tweaked the fit and did some other little things, i got her down to about 16.5lbs in race trim.


----------



## jtimmer1

rudedog55 said:


> I bought and built this last year, for this year i have built some tubular wheels and converted the front to a hydraulic disc setup.
> 
> also tweaked the fit and did some other little things, i got her down to about 16.5lbs in race trim.


How are the campy shifters working with the SRAM rear derailleur? Which ones are you running?


----------



## rudedog55

jtimmer1 said:


> How are the campy shifters working with the SRAM rear derailleur? Which ones are you running?



Chorus shifters and Rival rear Der. Shifts perfect, did not need a shift mate. All my bikes are set up Campy shifter and Sram Drive, except my TT bike which is all SRAM. I love the clean looks of the Campy shifters and versatility of wheels and hubs for the SRAM


----------



## ryanv09

amillmtb said:


> '11 Cannondale CAADX
> 
> -Hollowgram SL 34/42
> -Sram Rival all around
> -American Classic Victory 30
> -TRP Euro X
> -Challenge Grifo Open Tubular


Really like the C'dale cross rig..i see the front cable routing is unique!


----------



## turbogrover

Should be ready to ride in a week or two...


----------



## abadyam

CapitalCrewBiker said:


> Hi, I am new to the cyclocross world. Coming from BMX and mountain bike riding/racing. I plan to race cross this season and I am stoked on the new build I just finished!


Is this the Paul Conti Capital Crew? What did you get?


----------



## justintime8425

*superx*

I just got this bike yesterday. Still need to get it dialed in.


----------



## Reparto

King cross hubs on that C-dale?


----------



## dozerdog

turbogrover said:


> Should be ready to ride in a week or two...


Most excellent!


----------



## velocanman

*Cutter 801CX*

I picked up this Cutter frame to hang some old parts on. Ultegra 10-speed group, Force compact crank, and Mavic CXP33 wheels I built 10 years ago. 

Need some wider tires for the sand and double-wrapped bar tape for the roots on our Florida singletrack, but it should be good for winter road and dirt rides.


----------



## pete2528ca

Here is my first ever cross bike.

Had it built up at my favourite local bike shop.










I like the 2010 paint job much better than the 2011.

Pietro


----------



## adam_mac84

Pietro... LOVE your bike. Picked this one up off of ebay a month or so ago... have tubbies (grifo 34) on velocity wheels for it. Poor taste posting a road pic i know, but wanted to follow your's up with it's brother 


Untitled by adam_mac84, on Flickr

I have also since then flipped the steerer... it's a 60cm and i LOVE finally having a bike with HT/TT that fit me. I don't know if i will ever own a different cx brand


----------



## pete2528ca

Adam. sweet ride.

how do you find the paint durability on it?


----------



## justintime8425

Reparto said:


> King cross hubs on that C-dale?


Good eye. They are in fact Chris King cross hubs. Built those wheels up this summer for my road bike, but will prob. ride them on the cross bike this fall.


----------



## Ol' Dirty Biker

Finalized setup last night.


----------



## OnTheRivet

rudedog55 said:


> I bought and built this last year, for this year i have built some tubular wheels and converted the front to a hydraulic disc setup.
> 
> also tweaked the fit and did some other little things, i got her down to about 16.5lbs in race trim.


Please tell me those are not holes drilled into your stem?


----------



## simonaway427

Just picked it up today 


Untitled by simon.richard.johnson, on Flickr


----------



## NateG

*Like* 

Salsa's Ti stuff looks great. The ss makes it look especially clean. Nice!


----------



## turbogrover

simonaway427 said:


> Just picked it up today


Looks very pretty for a showroom stock bike.


----------



## rudedog55

OnTheRivet said:


> Please tell me those are not holes drilled into your stem?


that stem is no longer on the bike, it was a test piece for how i wanted to mount the hydraulic assembly. i first mounted it on the stem, before i mounted it under the bars. i was excited to post the pic of the bike with the hydraulic front brakes before i switched it out. 

But yes, those are holes drilled into an aluminum stem :blush2::aureola:


----------



## ryanv09

Ol' Dirty Biker said:


> Finalized setup last night.


sweet looking rig, how do you like the clement tires?


----------



## CapitalCrewBiker




----------



## Rouleur

*2011 Cross Bikes*

New this year:
Comotion Demon (steel frame)
SRAM Red components except shifters with 1 x10 drivetrain
42T Front chainring with Thorne chainguard and K-Edge chain stop
11-27T Cassette
TRP Cross V-Brakes
FSA SL-K Bars and Seatpost, Specialized Phenom SL Saddle
Reynolds DV46UL carbon tubular wheels with FMB Fango tread 32mm tires
Weighs 17.1 lbs.

Holdover from last year:
Specialized Crux Comp (aluminum frame)
SRAM Red components
44/38T Chainrings
11-27T Cassette
Avid Shorty Ultimate Brakes
FSA K-Force Bars and Seatpost. Specialized Phenom SL Saddle
Rolf Prima VCX tubular alloy wheels with FMB Grifo tread 32 tires
Weighs 17.0 lbs.

I absolutely loved the Crux's geometry. I drives great. FMB tires are the only way to go. We all know tires are what makes the cross bike and these are, hands down, the best. Took a shot with the Specialized Phenom SL saddle with great results. Very comfy and tough. Actually put it on all my bikes including my Venge road bike.


----------



## ZoomBoy

Here is my Spooky SuperTouch size 545 that I bought at the end of last season. Paul Neo-Retro brakes and stock Apex bits except I just installed a 42T Thorne big ring. I'm experimenting with a Apex 12-32 cassette. I can grab all 10 cogs while in the 42 so I can race/ride it like a single front with a 34T inner bailout/trail riding option.


----------



## Mosovich

*Nice..*

Nice and simple that way a cross bike should be!


----------



## cs1

Ol' Dirty Biker said:


> Finalized setup last night.


 I like the back brake cable routing. What is the noodle going into?


----------



## 88 rex

First I'm look......"Ooooohhh Sweet Ti Salsa".......and then I scroll down to a beautiful CoMotion.....THEN finish it up with an awesome Supertouch. Great bikes!


----------



## Dajianshan

Very nice job!


----------



## M0wgl!

These are all beautiful cyclocross bikes!


----------



## ryanv09

Not the slickest rig on here, but it will serve well for gravel rides and such


----------



## Ol' Dirty Biker

cs1 said:


> I like the back brake cable routing. What is the noodle going into?


 Noodle goes to the V-Brake. Would have looked cleaner if I used Cantis and routed the cable via the integrated hanger, but I didn't...



ryanv09 said:


> sweet looking rig, how do you like the clement tires?


Love them! So far one race on wet grass (39psi), one on dry grass(37psi), no traction concerns. Fast tires!


----------



## stumiller

Built it up last night and rode it today for the first time. Waiting on a longer stem to arrive and have to setup the wheels tubeless but otherwise ready for cx season.


----------



## wibly wobly

I really like the look of that Raleigh frame. I dig the bomber green to.


----------



## borre13

Those cables on the downtube and chainstay seem really far from the bike...is that how they stay on that frame? I guess it doesn't really matter, but just wondering...


----------



## climbinthebigring

borre13 said:


> Those cables on the downtube and chainstay seem really far from the bike...is that how they stay on that frame? I guess it doesn't really matter, but just wondering...


I don't think he is done routing them. If you look under the right chainstay you can see the rear derailer cable hanging down.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Here's my new Moots Psychlo-X:











While I love DuraAce, I also know I WILL crash :blush2: So, I figure I'd save a little on replacement parts and got a set of the new 2012 "black" Ultegra brifters and FD/RD, with the medium cage so it will take the XT 11-32 cassette. Added the "Pretty & Strong" Chris King stuff for a splash of color that also supports breast cancer awareness.

Not the lightest cross bike, but I didn't try to build a featherweight - I have a 6 series Madone and a RSL for that


----------



## stumiller

Haha, just noticed that. Bike arrived UPS at like 7pm and after couple hours of setting everything up I noticed either the shipper didn't include the allen screws, or I lost them unpacking the box, for both derailleurs. Don't know why he unscrewed them in the first place to ship but whatever. At that point I was done for the night and decided to go ahead a snap a shot anyway.


----------



## elewis

*Stumpjumper Frankencross*

Been racing road and riding MTB's for over 20 years. Going to give cross a try, but I am short on cash. Built this out of spare parts in my garage from my 93' Stumjumper. I got the bike for free almost 20 years ago when I cracked my Schwinn Cimmaron frame and they gave me $700 dollars credit. Bought a $39 steel fork and $8 CyclePro Swiss Army 26" by 1.5" tires. I have a couple of old sets of 700c wheels, so I might get the brake bosses moved. I am a teacher and my school has a great welding shop. The instructor will TIG weld it for free.


----------



## Comanche

*New CX Bike*

I will be purchasing my first CX bike this week, and am contemplating a BH RX1 or the Ridley X-Fire. These are really my only two options because my shop is getting me a good deal on either one. I can get either bike with Rival for $2000. From what I can tell the BH has Euro geometry (higher BB height and steeper head angle than their American counter parts) 

I will be testing both bikes soon (the BH is being built up), in 54 and 56 sizes. Anyone have experience with the BH brand, or can tell me any pro's and con's between these bikes?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## pete2528ca

Ridley also has euro geometry. Ridley is the better choice only because the Belgians actually invented the French Fry and not the Francais...The Belgians are also really good at cross and know how to build a bike.


----------



## cyclevt

CapitalCrewBiker said:


>


 Hey- 

Is that outside of Richmond in Henrico County? I used to live there and that quarry looks really familiar.


----------



## cyclevt

*Not to be left out of the "Hey! Look at my new bike!" thread*

Here's my new rig for the 2011 season... finished building 2 days ago.

Frame: X-Fire 54cm (new to me, anyway)
Drive train: 9spd Campy Record/Chorus Carbon Mix w/ SRAM Force Crank (46/38)
Wheels (Training): Kysrium Elites w/ Maxxis Locust
Wheels (Race): Kinlin TB-25 rim, Novatec hubs, Tufo Primus 32mm Tubies
Cables: Gore Ride-on
Gobi Saddle, 3T Bars, generic stem
Weight: ~1.5# lighter than my Redline Conquest Pro..... about 17.5 in race trim

Got an absurd deal from a friend on the frame and the rest is ported over from the Redline... after sale of Redline and bits, total cost to me was <$200.


----------



## CleavesF

Finished it today! 

I never raced or rode a cross bike... and it's raining outside. I know it's a cross bike, but I can't take it out for a ride and get it dirty. The second ride... sure! 

My graduation present to myself for finished my BS. :thumbsup:


----------



## velomoto

Updated for 2011 fsa slk brakes and now 1x10


----------



## JSDavis82

This is my first season cross racing and i purchased a 2010 Ridley X-Bow as my be-all, do-all bike. I ride it with 23's and zipps on the road, and throw on the CX wheelset for cross training/racing.

*But i have a huge question...*

I'm a 200lb gym rat and have the vittoria cross xg pro's that came on my x-bow mounted tubeless. At 38psi they slide away from me on off camber cornering in just normal grass 75% of the time. My buddy says that they're too skinny and not enough tread for a guy my size.

Any tire suggestions to mount tubless on the alex dc19 rims that came with my x-bow?


----------



## jmchapple

2 year old crosshairs but more importantly new tubulars. rode yesterday for first time and what a difference. feels like i'm floating over the ground. can't wait to race them. 

wheels:
white ind. hubs
32 f/r dt spokes
velocity escape rims
challenge grifo

bike:
d/a 7800
paul brakes/kool stop pads
thomson post/stem


----------



## cyklopath

That is really one gorgeous Gunnar! Silver components were/are absolutely perfect for it.


----------



## velomoto

Needs some mud. But that is one sweet ride^^^^


----------



## llama31

Sweet Gunnar! I've got a blue one and your silver components make me think I should switch out my black components.


----------



## GDeAngelo

glb said:


> This is my steed for this season.Loving the Apex group.


sexy...


----------



## jmchapple

cyklopath said:


> That is really one gorgeous Gunnar! Silver components were/are absolutely perfect for it.


thanks. i wasn't sure how that would look but it turned out well.

@velomoto, it will get muddy tonight. i can't wait to race for the first time this season


----------



## BadBoyNY

justintime8425 said:


> I just got this bike yesterday. Still need to get it dialed in.


SuperX is an awesome frame, I have a RED from last year. You will love riding every mile on that thing.


----------



## Comanche

*New BH RX1*

One race so far. Converted the Aksium rims to tubeless using Gorilla tape. The SB8's are holding air well. Only one race so far. This is my first "real' cross bike, and getting used to the handling is proving to be challenging compared to my mtn bike. 

6', 165lbs, 56cm

Weighs in at 17lbs 14oz with egg beater 2's.


----------



## cyklopath

*Almost Ready*

Our season does not start for at least another 3 weeks, so I'm still not quite ready.... 

Finished the paint this weekend with the last couple wet coats of clear. The paintjob is the family paintscheme which has gone on all of the family vehicles since anyone can remember. Documented the process in my blog if you're really bored. 

Labadie/Zeus Frame - Reynolds 531 tubing
AlphaQ CX20 fork (1")
ProCarbon Seatpost topped with SelleItalia SLR
Control Tech stem and Bontrager bar
King Headset
Bontrager crank w/ 39t ring
DA9 Shifter (right), Cane Creek Lever (left)
Ultegra rear der, DA9 12-27 cassette
XTR cantis with Jagwire pads and YellowKing carbon pads
50mm deep carbon rim custom wheels with Grifo and Fango. 

17.9lbs ready to ride 

I'll finish recabling it tomorrow and add the chain and hit the practice field.:thumbsup:


----------



## foofighter

nice 17.9lbs looking good


----------



## jmchapple

cyklopath said:


> Our season does not start for at least another 3 weeks, so I'm still not quite ready....
> 
> Finished the paint this weekend with the last couple wet coats of clear. The paintjob is the family paintscheme which has gone on all of the family vehicles since anyone can remember. Documented the process in my blog if you're really bored.
> 
> Labadie/Zeus Frame - Reynolds 531 tubing
> AlphaQ CX20 fork (1")
> ProCarbon Seatpost topped with SelleItalia SLR
> Control Tech stem and Bontrager bar
> King Headset
> Bontrager crank w/ 39t ring
> DA9 Shifter (right), Cane Creek Lever (left)
> Ultegra rear der, DA9 12-27 cassette
> XTR cantis with Jagwire pads and YellowKing carbon pads
> 50mm deep carbon rim custom wheels with Grifo and Fango.
> 
> 17.9lbs ready to ride
> 
> I'll finish recabling it tomorrow and add the chain and hit the practice field.:thumbsup:




That is awesome. I love the classic look of metal frames. Never heard of the frame, how old is it?


----------



## cyklopath

JMChapple, I believe its approx early eighties. I'm basing that on the style of cable guides used, but I don't have a lot more to go on. I've only ever seen one other in all my searching of the net. Its got no rack mounting points or bottle cage bosses- as a real cyclocross bike should!


----------



## llama31

cyklopath--that is purty. did you have it repainted? looks great for an old frame.


----------



## CapitalCrewBiker




----------



## cyklopath

Good looking SantaCruz CapitalCrew!

Llama, I painted the frame myself. Urethane basecoat and clearcoat with transfers under the clearcoat. Followed up with 3M rock protection under the downtube and on the chainstay.


----------



## simonaway427

Gucci shot of my F75x


2011 Felt F75X by simon.richard.johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Andy STi

New bar tape and cables!


----------



## llama31

*Another Gunnar Crosshairs*

Old bike, with some new bits. Most important new addition being tubular wheels and tires, which I just picked up today. 

Gunnar Crosshairs frame, purchased used in 2007
Rictchey Comp Carbon fork, purchased with the frame
Old Ultegra 9 speed drivetrain and brifters
Paul touring canti brakes
Truvativ crankset, 44/36
Time ATAC pedals
Thomson post
Ritchey comp stem
Salsa bell lap bars
Race wheels: Velocity Major Toms, Novatec hubs, DT competition spokes, with 34 mm Grifos
Training wheels: Ultegra hubs, Open Pros, DT comp spokes, various clinchers.

And yes, I still use bar top brake levers, even in races. I'm a dinosaur.


----------



## ky3000

My new MOOTS Psychlo-X, all tricked out with Chris King, SRAM Rival/Apex, TRP brakes and HED C2 wheels.


----------



## ParisLove

Beautiful Moots!


----------



## T0mi

Ready for tomorrow (my first CX race since 2001) :

































Oh yes I need to shorten the chain, it was setup for a 50 chainring.


----------



## velomoto

2011 build v2 - Fort cross.max 
It just got freshened up for 2012.... can't wait


----------



## scrub

Is the Ragley running Campagnolo 10 shifters with Sram 10 in the rear?


----------



## paterberg

My bike for 2011-12. It's a Chinese FM058 frameset with SRAM Force/Rival, TRP cantis and hand built clinchers. Weight as pictured is 7.67kgs (16.9lbs). I'll be posting a few more photos and a build list on the Chinese frame and ebay thread.


----------



## T0mi

scrub said:


> Is the Ragley running Campagnolo 10 shifters with Sram 10 in the rear?


That's right. It works great.

This bike was build on a budget so I reused parts from older bikes and bought components from different sources. 

Frame : Ragley Rodwell
shifters : campy centaur 10 ultrashift
rd : sram force
fd : shimano ultegra
cassette : shimano dura-ace
chain : mavic
crank : shimano 105 5600
chainrings : spécialités TA
brakes : tektro CR720
stem : red cycling
bar : 3t rotundo pro
seatpost : pro-lite san vito
saddle : Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow
wheels : homemade from taiwanese hubs and 38mm carbon rims + aero424 spokes
tubulars : FMB SSC Supermud


----------



## Uppenbarligen...

My cross rig. Based on a Cube x-race comp.










This is the spec:

Handlebar: Ritchey WCS Logic II wet black 42 cm 
Stem: Ritchey WCS 90 mm 
Chain ring: Stronglight 42t 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano 105 
Levers: Shimano 105 
BB: Truativ Elita Compact 
Fork: Easton EC70 X 
BBG bash and Dogfang 
Wheel set: Mavic Reflex rims with DT240 hubs 
Tires: Tufo Flexus Prius rear and Tufo Flexus Cubus front 32mm 
Brakes: Empella Frogglegs 
Sadle: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio 
Seat post: Chinese Carbon 
Cables and housing: Jagwire 
Chain: Shimano Dura ace 
Spacers: carbon 
Weight. approx 8,7 kg


----------



## Guymk

paterberg said:


> My bike for 2011-12. It's a Chinese FM058 frameset with SRAM Force/Rival, TRP cantis and hand built clinchers. Weight as pictured is 7.67kgs (16.9lbs). I'll be posting a few more photos and a build list on the Chinese frame and ebay thread.


I saw this new chinese frame a while ago on different manufacturer's websites, and have been wondering how it handles. I know the quality is there, i have an fm015 and its been great, but what do you think about the handling? Did you have any un forseen issues with it? Looks great btw.


----------



## paterberg

Guymk said:


> I saw this new chinese frame a while ago on different manufacturer's websites, and have been wondering how it handles. I know the quality is there, i have an fm015 and its been great, but what do you think about the handling? Did you have any un forseen issues with it? Looks great btw.


I haven't had much ride time yet due to a heavy cold but in the little time I spent on the bike I was suitably impressed. The frame is fairly light for a cross frame and it is certainly very responsive sprinting out of corners etc. The one thing I really did appreciate was how much it seemed to iron out the rough surfaces probably greatly helped by the tapered fork. I had absolutely no issues regarding build quality - everything was perfectly aligned and all the threads and surfaces were chased and faced. If I were to nit-pick the only thing I might change would be the BB height which is "Euro-style" high making you work just a little harder on the re-mount. But that's minor. 

Like you, I also have a FM015 and I guess if you're happy with that frame you'll also enjoy the FM058. However I would point out that the FM058 is a bit more expensive than the FM015. Hope this helps!


----------



## rudedog55

paterberg said:


> My bike for 2011-12. It's a Chinese FM058 frameset with SRAM Force/Rival, TRP cantis and hand built clinchers. Weight as pictured is 7.67kgs (16.9lbs). I'll be posting a few more photos and a build list on the Chinese frame and ebay thread.



I just bought an FM058 with ISP, going to build it up for next season and relegate the Yeti to Pit bike. A buddy has one and loves it. We weighed his and it was a hair over 15lbs with 38mm chinese carbon tubbies and challenge Grifo's. Love the tapered fork, i am trying to spec one with disc tabs from a company in Taiwan.

best of luck with the bike!!!


----------



## Guymk

Here is an article from cxmagazine and if you click on the picture of Tuckerman who won, it looks like he is riding an fm058 with his team logo on it. http://www.cxmagazine.com/cross-crusade-rainier-tuckerman-bishop-gordon-roll-to-wins-2011


----------



## elewis

*Added to 700c wheels to my Frankencross Bike*

Added to 700c wheels to my Frankencross Bike and went to single front chainring.


----------



## nyxis

2011 Jamis Nova Race 

Swapped out factory wheels/tires for Vittoria XM Pros and my Aksiums I had laying around from my Scott. Plan is to go Tubeless at some point..


----------



## paterberg

Uppenbarligen... said:


> My cross rig. Based on a Cube x-race comp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the spec:
> 
> Handlebar: Ritchey WCS Logic II wet black 42 cm
> Stem: Ritchey WCS 90 mm
> Chain ring: Stronglight 42t
> Rear Derailleur: Shimano 105
> Levers: Shimano 105
> BB: Truativ Elita Compact
> Fork: Easton EC70 X
> BBG bash and Dogfang
> Wheel set: Mavic Reflex rims with DT240 hubs
> Tires: Tufo Flexus Prius rear and Tufo Flexus Cubus front 32mm
> Brakes: Empella Frogglegs
> Sadle: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio
> Seat post: Chinese Carbon
> Cables and housing: Jagwire
> Chain: Shimano Dura ace
> Spacers: carbon
> Weight. approx 8,7 kg


I like your bike - it looks like a proper, no-nonsense race bike.... Good job!


----------



## mattsavage

*Cutter 801 Carbon X*

I picked this up on Bonktown for $425 for the frame and fork... Couldn't resist...

Cutter 801 X Carbon frame/fork
Sram S500 44t single
Apex drivetrain with 12-32 cassette
Sram Shorty 6 brakes
Sram Rival right lever/ s900 single speed left lever
Corsa Concepts 1.2 ACR set up tubeless with Hutchinson Bulldogs
Deda Zero cockpit
Ritchey WCS carbon seatpost
Time ATAC carbon pedals

I'm pretty stoked on it! It's about 17lbs, stiff, great geometry. Only downside is that I bought it online and support is NIL! I can't find a derailleur hanger to save my life (or race season)...


----------



## OnTheRivet

mattsavage said:


> I can't find a derailleur hanger to save my life (or race season)...]


It exists. go to wheels manufacturing and look through their list. Dropouts (hangers) are too expensive to make a one off for a cheap"er" frame so they picked one from a catalog.


----------



## Uppenbarligen...

paterberg said:


> I like your bike - it looks like a proper, no-nonsense race bike.... Good job!


Thanks. 

Have you been posting the spec for yours anywhere? Really nice build!


----------



## paterberg

Uppenbarligen... said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Have you been posting the spec for yours anywhere? Really nice build!


Posted some build details and a few more photos over on the Chinese frame and ebay thread. Cheers.


----------



## tsutaoka

updates:
wheels: mavic reflex w/ shimano hubs
tires: tufo flexus primus
rear brake: trp cx8.4 mini-vbrake (i kept kicking off the rear cable straddle on the cantis)


----------



## Brentos

Mine and my wifes. Hers is custom on purpose, mine...well is custom in a different way.

We have a set of Tubulars (Clement PDX on ENVE 25 rims) that we share on race day.


----------



## gospastic

Here is my cross bike:


----------



## pdxsnap

*Mud Proof*

Retroshift test bike:
A close up of a relatively mundane part (seat post clamp) but one I wanted to show off as I was happy with how clean the mud proofing fix came out. Years ago someone used to sell neoprene (wet suit type) cozy's to keep the mud out of headsets and seat-posts. I could not find one so reverted to the older inner tube tech. I can't ever remember one turning out as nice and tidy.


----------



## Trevor Ash

Budget build (mix of new and old parts). More of a commuter/winter bike than anything else. First bike like this for me though so i'm anxious to get some time on it.


----------



## foofighter

that's a trick mod w/ the inner tube


----------



## offrhodes42

*Edwin cross bikes - wifes and mine*

My wife and I ended up with almost matching cross bikes. Hers has a carbon rear end, mine is all steel.


----------



## Streetking

Summer setup....


----------



## slabber

gospastic said:


> Here is my cross bike:


Weight of your bike *gospastic*? Looks fast


----------



## gospastic

slabber said:


> Weight of your bike *gospastic*? Looks fast


It's right around 16.5lbs. It's fast sometimes


----------



## zlajo

Let me share my first commuter / winter training /CX attempt..

details are as follows:
Frameset: Ridley x-bow 2011 w\ zornyc fork
Wheels: Khamsin CX
Tyres: Schwalbe Sammy Slick 35mm
Crankset:Campagnolo CX 10 50-34
Pedals: Shimano M-324
Cassette: Veloce 29-13
Chain: Centaur
Shifters: Veloce PT
FD: Veloce braze-on
RD: Xenon (short cage)
Brakes: Tektro mini-V
Pads: Swissstop Viking black
Seatpost: 3T Dorico Team
Stem: 3T Arx Pro
Bars: 3T Ergonova
Bartape: 3T Pro
Saddle: Fizik Gobi XM

+17° stem may be a bit of an overkill, but the idea was to bring myself to a more upright position for more traffic visibility as the bike is used on daily basis as a commuter, however it will soon be replaced with an +6° version, making for a more natural position and visual appeal , without sacrificing too much view field. Saddle color could be a better match also, but I find it very comfortable, so compromise was made  
Mini-V brakes are quite effective, which was my primary goal, as this is necessary in a very traffic environment, mud clearance comes pretty much irrelevant.If it ever becomes an issue, clearance can be increased by shifting pushbutton on ergopower levers to an open position. Tektro pads were immediately replaced with Viking's, as they were very abrasive, inefficient and loud.
CX crankset is basically low end quite similar to Veloce, with addition of gaskets on the outside of bushings (and a big price-premium) making them water and mud proof, at cost of a bit more spin resistance 
Ride is comfy and nice rolling and very maneuverable, trail test is coming soon..


----------



## ride2much

*Xprezo Ultra Hop Disc*

Frame: Xprezo Ultra Hop
Frame Material: Steel, Columbus Spirit
Fork: Redline (disc only)
Headset: FSA
Handlebar: FSA 
Stem: FSA (not shown)
Bar Tape: Specialized Roubaix 
Saddle: Fizik Gobi
Seat Post: Easton Carbon
Front Deraillier: Dura Ace
Rear Deraillier: Dura Ace
Shifters shimano: Dura Ace
Computer: Shimano Flightdeck
Crankset shimano FSA SL-K, 44/34
Bottom Bracket: FSA MegaExo
Cassette: Ultegra 12-25
Chain: Dura Ace
Brakes: Shimano Road Disc
Hubs: Shimano XTR Centerlock
Front Rotor: XTR 160mm Centerlock
Rear Rotor: XTR 140mm Centerlock
Rims: DT Swiss RR 1.1
Spokes: DT Swiss Revolution
Tires: Hutchinson Piranha CX (tubless)
Pedals:Shimano XTR

Since the photos were take I've upgraded to GORE Professional cables (Blue) for brakes and shifters. This was a huge upgrade to the braking as well as the shifting.


----------



## Will Be Was

*My Moto titanium*


----------



## helios

Pit bike


----------



## aengbretson

I don't know if I have a picture of it clean...










Stevens Prestige, Sram Apex shifters and derailleurs (pleasantly surprised with how well these "budget" components work), FSA Gossamer crank (46/34, thinking of going with just a 42), Shimano 105 chain and 11-28 cassette, FSA Omega bar, OS99 stem, no-name Stevens factory seatpost, Avid Shorty 4 brakes (saving up for Shorty Ultimates), Mavic Aksium wheels wrapped in Challenge Grifo clinchers (have a set of Grifo XS as well), although in this picture a teammate lent me a set of Dugast Rhinos on some handbuilt Mavic/Ultegra wheels for what was an absolute mudfest...


----------



## cantdog

Setup for winter road riding now--Ambrosio 28h laced to DT240hubs and Continental Competition 25s. Race wheels are Ultegra hubs to Campy pave rims with FMB tread.

Chainrings are TA Specialties.

Igleheart 853 frame and fork. Only 'option' was bottle bosses. They are blind so I race with them off and don't need to take the holes.

Apparently it also defies gravity.


----------



## wibly wobly

aengbretson how do you like those bars? I love them for cross. I probably should have gone up a size but, riding in the drops feels great for me.


----------



## Beltway_Bonked

My new Ridley X-Ride w/ Ultegra 6700 and CX70 crankset and top pull derailleur. Also went with RX5 Linear Pull brakes. Raced it twice last weekend with just one other ride, short summary: love this bike.


----------



## aengbretson

wibly wobly said:


> aengbretson how do you like those bars? I love them for cross. I probably should have gone up a size but, riding in the drops feels great for me.


I like them just fine, but I still prefer a classic bend. I have FSA's traditional bend bars on my road bike and really like them. I'm getting used to not having a completely straight section on the drops and given the beating a CX bike takes (especially when ridden by a complete novice like myself) I'm happy to have inexpensive components on it!


----------



## slabber

My new Prologue Britannia SCCX. Prologue is the house brand of my local racing club/shop Euro-Sports - euro-sports.ca
3K weave with gloss clearcoat 
Tapered 1 1/8" to 1.5" full carbon fork 
All internal cable routing with Gore Ride-On derailleur cable
SRAM Force BB30 crankset with 38T Envy ring and carbon fiber chainguard
Shimano 105 9spd (1x9)
Shimano PD-M540 pedals
Easton EA70X wheels with Dugast Rhinos 
Thomson Masterpiece seatpost 
Thomson Elite stem
3T Morpheus 44cm bar 
TRP Euro-X brakes with Kool Stop Dura2 salmon pads, fork mount cable stop and Paul Component Engineering top mount levers

17.4lbs on bathroom scale... will get a more accurate reading with Park scale soon (on order). Hoping to drop a few more grams with judicious use of some Ti bits and alloy bolts.


----------



## mattsavage

That's sick... That's one of those new FM058's from Deng Fu. I'll definately be scoring one of those next season!



slabber said:


>


----------



## Guymk

mattsavage said:


> That's sick... That's one of those new FM058's from Deng Fu. I'll definately be scoring one of those next season!


Ya same here, if you follow cxmagazine news at all chris tuckerman racing cross crusade has been racing the fm058 and has won a few. It has a fairly high euro style bb. I think it looks awesome.


----------



## slabber

Guymk said:


> Ya same here, if you follow cxmagazine news at all chris tuckerman racing cross crusade has been racing the fm058 and has won a few. It has a fairly high euro style bb. I think it looks awesome.





mattsavage said:


> That's sick... That's one of those new FM058's from Deng Fu. I'll definately be scoring one of those next season!


The new Prologues are from the same mold but have a custom layup as spec'ed via another distributor who doesn't sell consumer direct. The straight layered framesets are not always optimized as much for simplicity in production/costs etc. Previous Prologue road frames with the custom layups have come in 100g lighter with paint than the unpainted generic versions of the frame with not a single frame failure to date. The bonus is you can deal with a shop right here in N. America (Ottawa, Canada) who can build you a complete bike etc. Not as big a deal for those of us who like to wrench on our stuff ourselves, but for many, it's a strong selling point. 

Aaron Tuckerman's Veloforma 'A' bike is an ISP version and I think his B bike was a non-ISP (at least that's what I read around Cross Vegas time). Obviously working well for him! 

I'm very happy with mine, especially coming from an older aluminum Redline Conquest Pro (Kinesis 7005 series butted tubeset). This thing tracks like a dream and goes when you stand on it . Now, if I can only kick this chest congestion/mucous drip that's been plaguing me since I had a cold a couple weeks ago...


----------



## Tequila Joe

*Winter Training Bike*

New to me Opus Stelle CX frame, tires & brakes and a new crank; everything else was migrated from my back up road bike. 
I never seemed to use my backup road bike so now at least I will get some use out of this setup. 

Dura Ace 9 speed
Avid Shorty
FSA Gossamer
Ritchie stem
Specialized bar & seat post.
Toupe
Spinergy Stealth
Veloce 13 28 cassette
Schwalbe CX Pro


----------



## aengbretson

slabber said:


> My new Prologue Britannia SCCX. Prologue is the house brand of my local racing club/shop Euro-Sports - euro-sports.ca
> 3K weave with gloss clearcoat
> Tapered 1 1/8" to 1.5" full carbon fork
> All internal cable routing with Gore Ride-On derailleur cable
> SRAM Force BB30 crankset with 38T Envy ring and carbon fiber chainguard
> Shimano 105 9spd (1x9)
> Shimano PD-M540 pedals
> Easton EA70X wheels with Dugast Rhinos
> Thomson Masterpiece seatpost
> Thomson Elite stem
> 3T Morpheus 44cm bar
> TRP Euro-X brakes with Kool Stop Dura2 salmon pads, fork mount cable stop and Paul Component Engineering top mount levers
> 
> 17.4lbs on bathroom scale... will get a more accurate reading with Park scale soon (on order). Hoping to drop a few more grams with judicious use of some Ti bits and alloy bolts.


I'd been wondering about those bikes, I keep seeing so many of them at the OBC series races and I had never heard of the brand! Very cool though, I'll keep an eye out for this one at the last few races...


----------



## ciber68

This is my vintage Alan cyclocross.


----------



## Guymk

slabber said:


> The new Prologues are from the same mold but have a custom layup as spec'ed via another distributor who doesn't sell consumer direct. The straight layered framesets are not always optimized as much for simplicity in production/costs etc. Previous Prologue road frames with the custom layups have come in 100g lighter with paint than the unpainted generic versions of the frame with not a single frame failure to date. The bonus is you can deal with a shop right here in N. America (Ottawa, Canada) who can build you a complete bike etc. Not as big a deal for those of us who like to wrench on our stuff ourselves, but for many, it's a strong selling point.
> 
> Aaron Tuckerman's Veloforma 'A' bike is an ISP version and I think his B bike was a non-ISP (at least that's what I read around Cross Vegas time). Obviously working well for him!
> 
> I'm very happy with mine, especially coming from an older aluminum Redline Conquest Pro (Kinesis 7005 series butted tubeset). This thing tracks like a dream and goes when you stand on it . Now, if I can only kick this chest congestion/mucous drip that's been plaguing me since I had a cold a couple weeks ago...


I am very seriously considering one as the geometry is practically spot on for my measurements. I am 5'9" with a 33.5" inseam and so i need a long head tube and a short top tube. The 56cm has a 54.7cm top tube and a 160mm head tube. My major concern though is that it has a high bb, with a bb drop of 58. Do you notice the high bb? What do you think about it?


----------



## wibly wobly

slabber, you're missing some Rhus wheels on that thing. Which race are you in anyway? First or second? I haven't see that rig before.

@aengbretson I told they sold something like 200 or so Prologues in about 2 years when the series exploded a few years back.


----------



## slabber

pdxsnap said:


> Retroshift test bike:
> A close up of a relatively mundane part (seat post clamp) but one I wanted to show off as I was happy with how clean the mud proofing fix came out. Years ago someone used to sell neoprene (wet suit type) cozy's to keep the mud out of headsets and seat-posts. I could not find one so reverted to the older inner tube tech. I can't ever remember one turning out as nice and tidy.


I need to give credit to *pdxsnap *for my seatpost bootie. I used to have them on my mtb headset lowers back in the day but hadn't thought about one for years until I saw your pic.



aengbretson said:


> I'd been wondering about those bikes, I keep seeing so many of them at the OBC series races and I had never heard of the brand! Very cool though, I'll keep an eye out for this one at the last few races...


Must not be from Ottawa I take it? Euro-Sports and their Prologue bikes are very well known in the area, moreso in recent years... They have road, TT, and 29'er offerings as well 



Guymk said:


> I am very seriously considering one as the geometry is practically spot on for my measurements. I am 5'9" with a 33.5" inseam and so i need a long head tube and a short top tube. The 56cm has a 54.7cm top tube and a 160mm head tube. My major concern though is that it has a high bb, with a bb drop of 58. Do you notice the high bb? What do you think about it?


My previous ride is an early 2000s Redline Conquest Pro, which I thought was Euro style - but I can't find the specs for my frame. I can measure the BB height on the two bikes to compare when I get a chance. That said, I didn't notice anything really different when I started riding the Prologue as far as height or geometry. I felt very comfortable on the frame right away as I was able to copy my previous cockpit setup almost exactly onto the new bike. I'm extremely happy with how it rides - goes where you point it, no worries at all. 



wibly wobly said:


> slabber, you're missing some Rhus wheels on that thing. Which race are you in anyway? First or second? I haven't see that rig before.
> 
> @aengbretson I told they sold something like 200 or so Prologues in about 2 years when the series exploded a few years back.


I've been riding the second race most of the season (#88 as a Master's A) except when my wife doesn't race and I race my true cat, Master's B... I've only had the bike out at the last two races now. Just finished building it at 11pm the Sat night before the Perth race ...


----------



## Josh8

2012 Cronus CX Ultimate
Old Bontrager Tubular wheels
Challenge Grifo 32
RXL bar
XXX Stem


----------



## aengbretson

slabber said:


> Must not be from Ottawa I take it? Euro-Sports and their Prologue bikes are very well known in the area, moreso in recent years... They have road, TT, and 29'er offerings as well


Nope, Kingston here. Maybe I'll take a look this weekend when I'm up there for the Hammer & Anvil races...


----------



## simonaway427

Josh8 said:


> 2012 Cronus CX Ultimate
> Old Bontrager Tubular wheels
> Challenge Grifo 32
> RXL bar
> XXX Stem


I know that bike 

(SJ)


----------



## Bobe Kryant

offrhodes42 said:


> My wife and I ended up with almost matching cross bikes. Hers has a carbon rear end, mine is all steel.


Looking at the second pic, I thought you had some funky shaped hoods until I realized it's the pumpkin stalk.


----------



## aldobenas

Hi guys, Can you guys help me to pick between bianchi strada or trek 400d elance. both are $350. do you think it is worthy?


----------



## Josh8

simonaway427 said:


> I know that bike
> 
> (SJ)


Oh? How's that?


----------



## jrs67

interlake said:


> Here is my new ride for this year. My first cross bike as well. weighs 19.8 lbs in pictures. stock except for xt pedals and GP4000 tires. riding this as a road bike until this fall, and it compliments my xc training nicely.




Nice tri-cross! i just bought the exact same frame on ebay ..how does it ride? do the zerts inserts make a differnce? what wheels and tires are you running?


----------



## ohiorick

*Stevens Carbon*

just delivered today


----------



## OnTheRivet

ohiorick said:


> just delivered today


Very cool bike. Fan of the clear finish, don't see them much.


----------



## Mr.SBC

Standard Byke Company custom! 19 lbs, 58cm, Steel!
Because all cross bikes should never be clean...


----------



## clydeone

My Kona Major Jake in commuter mode










The first bike I together from a bare frame I had the LBS pull the headset cups out of my old bike and put it in this frame other then that I did everything else. 

Ultegra 9 speed drivetrain w/105 front derailleur
DT swiss RR 1.1 front(28) RR 1.2 rear(32) w/ultegra hubs
Salsa Bell Laps 46 cm
Bontrager +6 130 mm stem
Salsa Shaft seatpost
old Shimano Canty's
Spec saddle 
Cannondale GT 40 cages
Ritchey comp fork


----------



## orestis

*wilier la triestina*

wilier alu frame 1600 gr.
Campagnolo mirage 9 speed shifters, xenon derailleur,centaur compact crankset ,mirage hubs mavic cxp 21 rims.


----------



## Suhr40

*Stevens Vapor*

I have been racing a Van Dessel Gin and Trombones for four years, great for actual cross courses, but never liked using the candeliver brakes on the road. This new bike is nice so far, and much less scary coming down the hills in my area.


----------



## PedalDriven

This, I like! :thumbsup:

-Cheers.


----------



## sweetchiba51

Suhr40....have you weighed your Vapor?


----------



## mtb-oregon

*Rocky Mountain makes a great cx bike*

Rode a Rocky team CX bike this year and loved the quick handling, lighweight frame. Good stuff from the guys up north!


----------



## Suhr40

*Not yet*



> Suhr40....have you weighed your Vapor?


I don't own a scale, but when I have access I will weight and report. For what its worth it feels a tiny bit heavier than the Van Dessel, but barely perceptible.


----------



## hxc240z

*My cross ride*

I'll chime in, My cross ride is an Empella bonfire sz 56, 17lbs according to my wii. never got to race it because it was my one and only and therefore commuter and kept breaking something the day before race day  building a swobo crosby for my commuter/ emergency pit bike for 2012 season


----------



## MTSHANK

anybody still riding a Mountain Cycle Stumptown out there?


----------



## mattsavage

MTSHANK said:


> anybody still riding a Mountain Cycle Stumptown out there?


Lots of them here in Portland, naturally... Specialized should have burned to the ground for that maneuver...


----------



## Epic29er

*2012 Crux with Industry Nine Wheels*

Here you go!


----------



## BH climber

*Cyclocross in winter*

My cross in snow. Schwalbe Marathon Winter tyres with 240 spikes. I think this tires get the bika extra weigh of +1000g!


----------



## mattsavage

MTSHANK said:


> anybody still riding a Mountain Cycle Stumptown out there?


If you're looking for one, do a search on Portland CL... There's a guy selling one. Large.


----------



## adam_mac84

new ride for next year:

Untitled by adam_mac84, on Flickr

still working out bars etc. Going with WCS alloy stem/bars and Fizik Tundra saddle. With my major toms and grifo's, should be just under 19lbs (not bad for a 58cm)

Seatpost will be black too... it's a loner. Will either have Thomson setback or 0 offset (working on getting the right balance on the bike) since I seem to like a more forward position... everytime I move the saddle back to mimmick my road bike, i keep wanting it forward, so i got both posts so that I can figure it all out


----------



## UcannotBsirius

*Boardman CX Team*

My Boardman CX Team (and yes the rotors are fitted the wrong way round - I've since sorted it :-/ )


----------



## RacerX.29

*Boardman CX Team*

With darker cables it would look very stealthly - I like it!


----------



## acg

My first cyclocross bike. Built with an older Centaur drivetrain, Ksyrium SL wheels and Planet X Uncle John frame and fork (currently on sale for $299 at Planet X USA). 135mm rear with canti and disc brake options. Comes with rack and fender bosses. Fun to trash around in the mud and gravel on my first ride yesterday.


----------



## username3d

this is my bianchi axis (also my first post!), did 5 SE michigan races on it this past season for fun. looking to a few upgrades this year including replacing the super basic sugino square taper crankset










here is a clean pic


----------



## moralleper

*I'll Bite*

My new addition! 2009 S-Works Tricross Carbon. DA-7900 with Shimano CX70 brakes.


----------



## Durt

mtb-oregon said:


> Rode a Rocky team CX bike this year and loved the quick handling, lighweight frame. Good stuff from the guys up north!


I found a new Solo CXR frame/fork relatively cheap that is almost ready to go. Had a small problem with BB/crank so it's at the shop now. Supposed to be done and ready tomorrow afternoon. Just in time for two solid days of rain. 
Can't wait to take her for a spin. Pics to follow.....


----------



## andywong8088

Yes, what size tyre you use?


----------



## moralleper

andywong8088 said:


> Yes, what size tyre you use?


If you are asking me I have road tires on it right now, 23s.


----------



## leoseller7

*New cross bike for 2012*

Here is my new Cross bike for 2012

2012 Bh Rx1 56cm (16lbs)

Crank: Rotor 3D+ and Q Rings

Wheels: ENVE 45's tubeless


----------



## Hurricane Hal

Here's mine. Great winterbike.


----------



## simonaway427

leoseller7 said:


> Here is my new Cross bike for 2012
> 
> 2012 Bh Rx1 56cm (16lbs)
> 
> Crank: Rotor 3D+ and Q Rings
> 
> Wheels: ENVE 45's tubeless


Very nice!! Few questions:

1) The rings look round, or is it just the photo angle?

2) Tubeless conversion on Enve carbon clinchers? Interesting combo. Did you use the Stans conversion kit?

3) Enve carbon stem? Did that come stock on the bike or you put that on later? Do you race? What are you thoughts of a carbon stem on a cross bike?


----------



## Ramjm_2000

Ramjm_2000 said:


> In full commute mode (sacrilege…I know), a real jack of all trades. Love the frame but will be selling later on this year to upgrade to a similar disc Lynskey.


Well it's offcial, will be selling off the Spicer for this: 










Will be mated with a wound up, can't wait!!


----------



## velomoto

*some post season eye candy....*

FORT victor|cx


----------



## ms6073

simonaway427 said:


> What are your thoughts of a carbon stem on a cross bike?


I raced on an FSA Plasma integrated carbon handlebar/stem this past season and FSA K-Force bars and CSI-99 carbon bars and stem the season before. Was far from a perfect season either year but I had no issues with either combo so I see nothing wrong with a carbon stem, especially one from Enve.


----------



## simonaway427

Funny you say that. Just listened to the Enve interview on the Two Johns podcast - seems like they aren't overly confident with that product, and they just produce it because their competitors do.

Nice bike none the less.


----------



## daethon

Hurricane Hal said:


> Here's mine. Great winterbike.



That is awesome!

What tires are you using? How stable are you out in that amount of snow?


----------



## leoseller7

*2012 BH Rx1 - ENVE Compact bar & stem*



simonaway427 said:


> Very nice!! Few questions:
> 
> 1) The rings look round, or is it just the photo angle?
> 
> 2) Tubeless conversion on Enve carbon clinchers? Interesting combo. Did you use the Stans conversion kit?
> 
> 3) Enve carbon stem? Did that come stock on the bike or you put that on later? Do you race? What are you thoughts of a carbon stem on a cross bike?



Thanks for the compliment,

(a) The rings are actually Q rings and it must be the angle as they are most definitely not round. Here is a better picture!!!


(b)Yes the tubeless conversion was done with Stan no tubes


(c) Actually it's the ENVE compact bar and ENVE stem (100mm) and works awesome
the stem is the MTB/Road version (well they only make one stem) but is strong enough for MTB so no problems for Cross. I got the frame and put the parts on the bike later. I don't race but put alot of miles on my bikes.

(d) Brakes that i put on where the TRP CX 8.4 in black

Keep the questions coming!!!!!


----------



## leoseller7

*ENVE Compact bar, stem, Seatpost & TRP Cx 8.4 brakes*



leoseller7 said:


> Thanks for the compliment,
> 
> (a) The rings are actually Q rings and it must be the angle as they are most definitely not round. Here is a better picture!!!
> 
> 
> (b)Yes the tubeless conversion was done with Stan no tubes
> 
> 
> (c) Actually it's the ENVE compact bar and ENVE stem (100mm) and works awesome
> the stem is the MTB/Road version (well they only make one stem) but is strong enough for MTB so no problems for Cross. I got the frame and put the parts on the bike later. I don't race but put alot of miles on my bikes.
> 
> (d) Brakes that i put on where the TRP CX 8.4 in black
> 
> Keep the questions coming!!!!!




Updated phots for you!!!!!


----------



## jman0000

Hurricane Hal said:


> Here's mine. Great winterbike.


That first picture is just so cool. Nice shot of your steed:thumbsup:


----------



## jman0000

*Bad-azz*



leoseller7 said:


> Here is my new Cross bike for 2012
> 
> 2012 Bh Rx1 56cm (16lbs)
> 
> Crank: Rotor 3D+ and Q Rings
> 
> Wheels: ENVE 45's tubeless


That is so bad-AZZ! I'm jealous as hell...


----------



## jman0000

username3d said:


> here is a clean pic


Man I dig that bike. Every Bianchi I see just looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## pmaz77

*Bailey Miniluv CX*

Bailey CX, 105 shifters/rear der, CX70 crankset/front der, Easton EA90 wheels, EC90X fork, Avid Ultimates, Mud2's. 18 lbs, weighs less than my road bike (Madone 4.7). Can't wait to race it!


----------



## MarvinK

leoseller7 said:


> Here is my new Cross bike for 2012
> 
> 2012 Bh Rx1 56cm (16lbs)
> 
> Crank: Rotor 3D+ and Q Rings
> 
> Wheels: ENVE 45's tubeless



Oooh. I love the backdrop... do you display your bikes on that ledge all the time, or just for pictures? If all the time, you must be REALLY diligent at cleaning your cross bike!


----------



## noavg55

pmaz love the bailey!!! raced mine last year and loved it.great frame for the $$


----------



## pmaz77

noavg, only paid $350 for the frame. So glad I did it. It gives me a better road ride than my road bike. I wish there were "spring" races.....


----------



## XLNC

New to me 2011 Trek Cronus Cx Ultimate "demo" purchased at the Toronto Bike Show last weekend.


----------



## D_K

*Found a new ride*

So I could never get my GT cross bike to fit right. I was looking into buying a frame this year and swapping over parts. That was until I went to Budget Bicycle's big sale today looking for some new clothing. Instead I walked out with a Bianchi D2 Cross Concept Race Carbon. I think it is a 2010, but there was some confusion on that, haha. All I know is that between some gift cards from my boss, trading in two old bikes, and a good sale, I walked out the door with a $3500 bike for $1500. Sorry for the crappy pic of it, but I am stoked right now!! 

View attachment 252705


----------



## gregnash

Well finally got mine and have started adding some new addtions to her. She (Jake) will be my commuter for most of her life but will be a fun bike for gravel grinding and some fun, smoother singletrack riding.
Finally got her some "acceptable" CX shoes yesterday and put them on her, Vittoria Cross XG Pros and I have to say that running them on the street in the speed direction at about 60psi they felt as fast as my Gatorskins that were originally on her.


Kona Jake with proper CX shoes by renofizz, on Flickr

The old cantis are a ***** to get to not drag right now so I splurged and got a pair of TRP CX8.4s for $110 in red. If I need to do new brake cables (which I am thinking I will) I am going to try out the Alligator iLink housing with something like Jagwire inner or Shimano XT/R inner. They will be here sometime next week. After that she will ride this like for a while until probably close to cross season (not much of one around here) when I will build another set of wheels (Kinlin XR19W, BHS hubs, Sapim Race Black, and DT Swiss Red Nipples).


----------



## ncsu

This is my new 58cm Trek Ion CX Pro. That headtube is tall. Can't wait to take it out for a ride. Need to take all the safety stickers off still.


----------



## pete2528ca

*My Cross Rigs*

There is nothing sexier than twins. 

The one with the black handlebar tape was bought at my LBS. Pretty standard cross bike with SRAM Apex, Ridley 4ZA brake calipers and an FSA Gossamer crank. The rims are Alex World Class, with Challenge Grifo tires. 

The one with the blue handlebar tape was bought from ebay as a winter trainer. Problem is that it is better equipped than the new one, lol. It has SRAM Rival and Force (carbon shifters and rear derailleur), Mavic Open Pro wheels laced to Shimano Ultrega hubs (build by Handspun), with tubeless ready Hutchinson wheels.


----------



## justrideit

leoseller7 said:


> Here is my new Cross bike for 2012
> 
> 2012 Bh Rx1 56cm (16lbs)
> 
> Crank: Rotor 3D+ and Q Rings
> 
> Wheels: ENVE 45's tubeless


That is a very nice cross bike indeed! Almost too nice to get dirty...notice I said almost!


----------



## justrideit

ciber68 said:


> This is my vintage Alan cyclocross.


Nice vintage bike. You deserve it to the bike to race it at least one more time -show that the old girl still has legs!


----------



## justrideit

Suhr40 said:


> I have been racing a Van Dessel Gin and Trombones for four years, great for actual cross courses, but never liked using the candeliver brakes on the road. This new bike is nice so far, and much less scary coming down the hills in my area.


I love those Stevens disc bikes. I've been thinking about one of those for this coming year to give my Redline a partner. I guess it all depends on where the fitness is at and if I really need to have two cross bikes?


----------



## justrideit

UcannotBsirius said:


> My Boardman CX Team (and yes the rotors are fitted the wrong way round - I've since sorted it :-/ )
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the Boardman before. How does it ride?


----------



## redvelo

My 2004 Axis, presently with road tires and fenders for commuting.

Upgraded parts include: Mavic Open Pro wheelset, 105 crank set, Deore XT RD


----------



## bryanc

Here's my new to me 2011 Cannondale Hi-Mod SuperX. It was Cannondale's regional rep's demo bike and I got it for an excellent price. I'm super stoked!  Wish I had taken a better picture of it.

52 cm 
BallisTec Hi-MOD full carbon frame and fork
Deda Newton bars
SRAM Rival: Shifters, Front Derailleur, Rear Derailleur
FSA SL-K Light Carbon BB30, 36/46 crank set
FSA SL-K brakes
KMC X10 chain
Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheels and hubs

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/bryanc53/7022456521/" title="NewBike by devvinband, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7280/7022456521_1b10c9f0f1_o.jpg" width="1200" height="753" alt="NewBike"></a>


----------



## jan_nikolajsen

Nice bike, bryanc! Here's another SuperX:










Under 20lbs with a 10+ year old Campagnolo 10 speed group, 32 spoke kinda heavy wheels and cheap tires. But lots of polished aluminum.

I have it set up as a comfortable, less aggressive long ride rig with the cush of bigger rubber, the steering predictability of a slacker headtube pared with a longer wheel base and excellent carbon road chatter absorption. Perfect companion to my SuperSix all out speed bike.

..and no, it will regrettably see very little dirt action.


----------



## XLNC

Pictures of the upgraded wheelset on my Trek Cronus CX Ultimate


----------



## simonaway427

carbon clincher? why?


----------



## XLNC

Puchase, shipping to Canada, taxes, duties and brokerage fees = a hair over $1100

Haven't found a tubular yet that I can get ONE wheel for that price. Oh and spare tubes are cheaper than spare tubulars.


----------



## climbinthebigring

XLNC said:


> Puchase, shipping to Canada, taxes, duties and brokerage fees = a hair over $1100
> 
> Haven't found a tubular yet that I can get ONE wheel for that price. Oh and spare tubes are cheaper than spare tubulars.


You can easily get carbon wheels for WAY less than that. Planet-X, Williams, Psimet, Boyd plus others and alloy tubulars are also great for cross and a super value. Sorry if I am causing you to have buyers remorse but once you ride tubular wheels you will never want to ride clinchers again.


----------



## c-lo

XLNC said:


> Puchase, shipping to Canada, taxes, duties and brokerage fees = a hair over $1100
> 
> Haven't found a tubular yet that I can get ONE wheel for that price. Oh and spare tubes are cheaper than spare tubulars.


where did you purchase?


----------



## simonaway427

XLNC said:


> Puchase, shipping to Canada, taxes, duties and brokerage fees = a hair over $1100
> 
> Haven't found a tubular yet that I can get ONE wheel for that price. Oh and spare tubes are cheaper than spare tubulars.


Do you race?


----------



## XLNC

climbinthebigring said:


> You can easily get carbon wheels for WAY less than that. Planet-X, Williams, Psimet, Boyd plus others and alloy tubulars are also great for cross and a super value. Sorry if I am causing you to have buyers remorse but once you ride tubular wheels you will never want to ride clinchers again.


The primary problem I had, where many wheelsets began and ended was rider weight limits. Reynolds claimed rider weight limit for these guys was 250 lbs, which I fit nicely under, hovering around 220. As you can see, that excluded me from a ton of wheels (that maxed at 190) and I wasn't going to trust a set that had 225 as the limit just in case I went the wrong way on the scale.
Edit: I also wanted the lightest weight I could find, as when I take my bike to work, I have to carry it up a significant flight of stairs on the way home. 
https://https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/27/Wentworth_Stairway.JPG
What you can see in that picture isn't quite 20% of the whole thing. It doesn't give a good perspective of the height either.



c-lo said:


> where did you purchase?


ebay 



simonaway427 said:


> Do you race?


No. If I can put a lot of time in the saddle and go the right way on the scale, I might consider it next year.


----------



## midschool22

My 2010 Felt F75X


----------



## avalnch33

*My Crux*

Summer Set up


----------



## PedalFasterJonathan

XLNC said:


> My Trek Cronus CX Ultimate


Nice bike XLNC!


----------



## c_balls

*X-Fire*

My new cx bike - Ridley X-Fire 2012


----------



## singlecross

*Aegis Shaman - old school US made carbon*

Aegis Shaman. Old school carbon cyclocross made in Van Buren, Maine back in the day. I got the frame NOS and just finished building her up. Ready to roll the great Maine woods on the carriage roads in Acadia where I live... representing with local flavor.

singlecross


----------



## dinosaurs

singlecross, did you get that frame off of eBay?


----------



## singlecross

dinosaurs said:


> singlecross, did you get that frame off of eBay?


Yes, I did.


----------



## dinosaurs

Nice, I remember seeing that frame on there. 1" fork, correct?

I picked up a Felt F1X from another user on here about a month or so ago. I'm thinking about building up a SSCX to use as a commuter and some racing.


----------



## pivo

My 2012 Surly Cross Check (99% done)


----------



## burttrans

Thanks for all the great pics!! I am new to cross and getting some great ideas. I am looking for my first cross bike new or used looking to stay in the $1000 to $1400 range because tight budget any suggestions for a newb would be helpful?


----------



## pivo

The Boardman range, available at Wiggle has been getting really good reviews.



burttrans said:


> Thanks for all the great pics!! I am new to cross and getting some great ideas. I am looking for my first cross bike new or used looking to stay in the $1000 to $1400 range because tight budget any suggestions for a newb would be helpful?


----------



## mudrock

After seeing the mud and grit wear through the last rims I built up in a little more than one season, I decided I'm done with rim brakes. The braking sux, they wear out expensive parts, and you've got to be a fool to do that to carbon wheels. So I got this On One Dirty Disco.

















Carbon frame/fork, with 1.5" bottom race. Super stiff.
Stans ZTR Crest wheels
Sram TT500 bar-end shifter, Rival RD, 1x10 set up
FSA Energy crank (42t), cockpit and post, Nashbar Arione knock-off saddle
19.25 lb. Will be less when I put on my Stans Raven tires.
Looks like 40mm rubber will fit but can't swear to it.


----------



## simonaway427

Speaking of carbon, Boyd 38mm tubulars arrived.


----------



## mudrock

Where's the rear brake hanger? It almost looks like it passes directly through the seat tube. I know Felt doesn't do that sort of thing.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

Love it! Have a similiar build based on a Cooper CX Disc (Stans, Avid Discs, etc...)



mudrock said:


> After seeing the mud and grit wear through the last rims I built up in a little more than one season, I decided I'm done with rim brakes. The braking sux, they wear out expensive parts, and you've got to be a fool to do that to carbon wheels. So I got this On One Dirty Disco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carbon frame/fork, with 1.5" bottom race. Super stiff.
> Stans ZTR Crest wheels
> Sram TT500 bar-end shifter, Rival RD, 1x10 set up
> FSA Energy crank (42t), cockpit and post, Nashbar Arione knock-off saddle
> 19.25 lb. Will be less when I put on my Stans Raven tires.
> Looks like 40mm rubber will fit but can't swear to it.


----------



## wibly wobly

The triple to double conversion is almost done. I just need a smaller outer ring and I think it's done. Rides great with those Kenda Slant Sixes.


----------



## combfilter

lots of nice cx bikes here.


----------



## simonaway427

mudrock said:


> Where's the rear brake hanger? It almost looks like it passes directly through the seat tube. I know Felt doesn't do that sort of thing.


Its an offset hanger on the other side of the seat tube, just below the collar.


----------



## mudrock

Ramjm_2000 said:


> Love it! Have a similiar build based on a Cooper CX Disc (Stans, Avid Discs, etc...)


I see that on the Lynskey site. They are selling it complete with Sram Rival for $3099! Amazing deal for a complete bike w. ti frame. Are the new owners sourcing the frames from Taiwan/China?

_edit:_ answered my own question. Still made in Tennessee. What a deal!


----------



## jan_nikolajsen

Bold move with the pink tape on that On One. But it works.


----------



## DnnyLLama

*2010 Cross Comp*

Watch-all think :cornut:


----------



## burttrans

I finally got my first cx used 2009 Specialized Tricross Comp in great condition paid $750. I think a good starter bike for cx what do you guys think did I do OK? I hope to save up and move up in a year or 2 and I am seeing some awesome bikes posted; keep them coming.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Sounds fine to me.

'Cross hammers on bikes. In two years, you'll already have a pretty different bike from what you've got today. At least unless you do better than me and (I think) a lot of the other posters here.


----------



## DnnyLLama

No one appreciates the Fuji Cross Comp ?


----------



## mudrock

DnnyLLama said:


> No one appreciates the Fuji Cross Comp ?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/any-experience-fuji-road-bikes-282540.html

This thread will explain the general feeling towards this brand. So many cool and unique bikes have been on this thread that readers get a little jaded. I'm not a snob myself (my Taiwan-made carbon frame with someone else's sticker appears above), but the general trend of large trading groups, like Advance Sports, buying up brands and sourcing them all from the same China/Taiwan factory is turning a lot of beautiful high quality brands into cookie-cutter generic bikes. I sold Motobecanes in the 70's and 80's when they had a unique French style, apart from Peugeot, the other well known french brand. Likewise Japanese-made Fuji had a solid and sturdy ethic, always spec'ed with Suntour components and geared toward the touring crowd. Now they all look the same. Get on  Bikesdirect.com and you will see many similarities.

Yours is a decent well-made bike, nothing wrong with it. Just looks a little plain to the practiced eye.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

My 'cross bike is just a tool too. I hammer it around 'cross courses in the Fall, and it does its job better than any of my other bikes can. Not that most of the bikes on this thread aren't racing bikes, but you need to pay a little attention to making it look good on the internet if you want people on the internet to tell you it looks good.


----------



## tyler71385

Great looking bikes guys!!!


----------



## mattsavage

DnnyLLama said:


> No one appreciates the Fuji Cross Comp ?


Not when it has roadie tires on it's tied to a bike rack!  Get it dirty and post back up!


----------



## mattsavage

We're well in to 2012 now... Time to shut this down and start a new thread...!


----------



## biminyrd

lots of dope bikes!


----------



## pharmd

Drooling


----------



## Ramjm_2000

mudrock said:


> I see that on the Lynskey site. They are selling it complete with Sram Rival for $3099! Amazing deal for a complete bike w. ti frame. Are the new owners sourcing the frames from Taiwan/China?
> 
> _edit:_ answered my own question. Still made in Tennessee. What a deal!


Lynksey does that sometimes, if your flexible with timing they are known to pretty much give away a groupset or fork at cost on their frames. MIne is going to be some NOS Stans ZTR Rims laced to ISO Disc King Hubs (wanted the taller side wall vs. the crests), Campy Centaur, with a wound up disk fork.


----------



## nickt30

*Ventana El Martillo CX "The Hammer"*

20 lbs but the hayes brakes are 2 full lbs of it...........but they were the right color to add to the "Cool Factor"


----------



## nyxis

This seasons CX bike '13 Scott CX Team with Rival and Easton EA90rt's replaced my '11 Jamis Nova Pro / Apex


----------



## Reparto

My 2012-13 ride.


----------



## Corndog

That IF is sweet!


----------



## jldickerson3

*Trek Cronus 2013 Up and Running*

Super stoked with the new ride! Got the frame as a warrantee for a delaminated bottom bracket on a 2001 USPS 5200 frameset. Nice new update! I guess I really gotta upgrade the engine to match the machine.

Component List:
Frameset: Trek Cronus Ultimate (Need to cut down steer tube)
Headset: FSA (Stock)
Shifting: Ultegra 9-Spd (Old School)
Crank: Truvativ Elita (Road Set-up 53-38, Switching to 44-38)
Rims: Velocity Fusion 28/32h
Hubs: White Industries
Cassetter: Low end SRAM 12-28
Tires: Hutchinson Sprinter 22 Tubies (Challenge Limus tubulars mounted next week)
Pedals: Eggbeater 3
Saddle: Fizik Arione
Seatpost: Easton EA30 (Carbon on the way)
Handlebars: Shimano Pro Vibe 7s Compact
Stem: Raceface 100mm (Swapping too 110mm Ritchey WCS)
Brakes: Avid Ultimate Front (Wide stance), Shorty 4 rear
Weight: 17.6 Lbs (Cutting Steer Tube, and upgrading Stem/Seatpost should drop it below 17 with CX tubulars)

Edit: New Seatpost (Ritchey WCS Wet White One Bolt Alloy, -100 grams)


----------



## chuckice

Just waiting on an Enve post...


----------



## ecub

2013 Specialized Tricross Comp. I know, not a true cross bike. Just have to switch to the Kenda Slant 6 tires so I can hit the trails this weekend.


----------



## OnTheRivet

chuckice said:


> Just waiting on an Enve post...


Does that frame have rim brake and disc mounts? You could send it in to Moots and have them hack that stuff off and re-finish it to clean it up.


----------



## chuckice

I ordered it that way...I wasn't sure (still not) that I'll stick with discs. *shrug*


----------



## Stockli Boy

*Steel Spot*

Here is the 2009 Steel Spot cross frame I bought off Craigslist yesterday:

55cm, welded in Golden, matte black powder coat. Frame was 3.57lbs, had never been built.

Moved stuff from another frame, scrounged a few parts. Rival shifters, Apex RD, Paul FD, Gore sealed cables, Paul brakes, beater wheelset given to me by LBS, Wound-Up fork, WTB Dirt Drop bars, SRAM cranks 36/46, 1st generation Leggbeater pedals, SLR saddle. Final build is 20.5lbs.

I can hear some singletrack calling my name....


----------



## crossdresser

*My New Ride!*

My first post and here is my new ride. Got its first race in a few weeks but I mainly got it for a crack at the 3 Peaks race in the UK next year.
So far I am loving it and the Hope V-Twin disc set up is very impressive.


----------



## mattsavage

crossdresser said:


> My first post and here is my new ride. Got its first race in a few weeks but I mainly got it for a crack at the 3 Peaks race in the UK next year.
> So far I am loving it and the Hope V-Twin disc set up is very impressive.


Do you mind taking some photos of your routing from the levers to the masters, on the vtwin? I'd like to see how much bend you have in your housing.


----------



## JaxEd

Another not tipical CX.
Why not?
:blush2:


----------



## khaizlip

2006 NOS Cannondale Optimo Disc
Avid BB7 brakes (shop mistakenly ordered the MTB version but the Road versions are on there now)
105 (5500) shifters + derailleurs
SRAM Apex 38-46 Cranks
LBS built the wheels - Deore Hubs, blue nipples D), Mavic CXP33 rims

the stem is a terrible adjustable one until I figure out how I want my position to be and order an EA70 to match the bars.


----------



## TonynTX

*Cannondale SuperX*

2012 Cannondale SuperX


----------



## TonynTX

*2011 GT CX Pro*

My other CX rig..


----------



## crossdresser

mattsavage said:


> Do you mind taking some photos of your routing from the levers to the masters, on the vtwin? I'd like to see how much bend you have in your housing.


The answer is - alot!
I will probably trim the rear a alittle but the front is pretty good.


----------



## mattsavage

crossdresser said:


> The answer is - alot!
> I will probably trim the rear a alittle but the front is pretty good.


Sorry, I meant the cable housing coming out of your levers to the master cylinders...

On mine, there's alot of drag and I think the bends are too tight. I'm wondering if I should run more housing, maybe use less tape on the top of the bars.

I'm also kind of wondering about finding a v-brake noodle or something like that use on the final bend into the master cylinder...


----------



## spring5497

I have been lurking for the past month trying to decide if I had the really wanted to start cx. Well today I found a 2012 Fuji Cross 1.0 and my decision was made. Pick it up for $1500. Now I need to get back in shape to start racing next year. Hope I made a good purchase! For the money I couldn't pass it up! Good reason to get back in shape. Will try and post some pics.


----------



## JaxEd

I could't pass it too - $600.



















Neither this one ...for a $100.
Will have some fun to build it my way and ride hard.


----------



## crossdresser

mattsavage - here is a pic of my routing. My levers are very smooth but I have a mate running Campag shifters and his are rough in comparison with pretty much the same cable run.


----------



## Killroy

JaxEd said:


>


Or you could just run the flat bar that came on the bike. No one will care. No one really uses the drops anyway and road style levers are heavier.


----------



## JaxEd

Killroy said:


> Or you could just run the flat bar that came on the bike. No one will care. No one really uses the drops anyway and road style levers are heavier.


I used to ride off road with flat (or riser) for last 20 years.
I want something different now.

And about weight - as it is now - 22.4 lbs. 


... this handlebar weights 400+ g and it is soft and will be changed to stronger 230g bar. I will have a room for 150 g levers. ...flat bar with regular lever not going to make a huge difference on weight.

besides.. real off-road tires will add more weight. I still be happy with 23 lbs. 


P.S. Just give me a chance to try...I have nice Salsa risers and it is never late to put it on...


----------



## longhaultrucker

JaxEd said:


> Another not tipical CX.
> Why not?
> :blush2:


I remember reading the threads about these when they were to-be-coming to BD-how's it ride,wat are your thoughts? How fat a tire fits? (Nice bike,BTW :thumbsup: )

I'm still rolling this (haven't posted in a while,and there's been some minor changes,not the least of which slightly fatter tires)...









2011 Origin 8 700CX,now with well over ayear and a couple thousand miles + on it


----------



## T0mi

*latest ride*


----------



## brianvosburgh

My new Cross Check with it's road shoes on.

SRAM S970 Crank, Force everywhere else
Chris King Headset in Mango
Ritchey Comp Carbon Cross fork (wanted the Whisky but it was back ordered)
RXL Carbon seat post
Candy 2's
Some other Bontrager cast off's

Pretty happy with it. Thinking about doing the Haunted Hundred this weekend on it.


----------



## annajoust

sick bike! i'm excited to see what you do with the old specialized!


----------



## xSpokeLifex

New wilier Carbon Cross - 
SRAM Force/Rival 
Avid Shorty 6
1x10 with K Edge
FSA bar, stem, seatpost
Selle Italie SLR Wilier saddle
IRC crossfire tires
Reynolds Shadow wheelset
Crank Bros pedals


Not bad for a second season racer, but need to lighten the wheel weight a bit...


----------



## bamacrazyy

My 2000 Bianchi Axis.
Currently set up with Deore LX 3x8 with bar ends. I'm looking for a way to switch to brifters, but have not found a left triple control that will work with top pull.


----------



## mark916

Great job on that Motobecane prunejuice. I haven't seen a Fantom Cross look that nice.


----------



## thrashin

Lots of nice rides in here!


----------



## cyklopath

Managed to break my carbon fork at a race a few weeks ago. I still had the stock fork that my frame came with when I bought it, but I had not painted it to match the frame. With a few races left on the calendar, I decided to mix up a batch of blue to match the blue on the frame and painted the fork up to match perfectly. A couple of nice wet coats of clear and she's ready to rock again. 

Added a VO Gran Cru headset and a new polished stem, and she looks like a nice vintage ride. Still just over 19lbs though. Not bad for a steel ride!


----------



## K Man

*Jake*

Here's my "Jake" all dressed up in its road bike form. I gotta get the knobbies on soon!


----------



## SSRider




----------



## mudrock

Sweet. Gorgeous bike!


----------



## oskarom

Specialized CruX Expert Carbon Disc (54cm), my new cross bike, just received it two days ago.

The disc brakes are amazing, when it's freezing cold outsides here, canties would freeze up and be kind of useless.

Two kind of shitty images taken tonight. Will try and take some with decent camera in the brief daylight we get here at this time of year.


----------



## Streetking

Best of autumn......


----------



## commfire

*Felt F1x*

Heres mine


----------



## jackattack

here is my new winter bike/cross


----------



## Rashadabd

commfire said:


> Heres mine


That's a sharp looking Felt man. What do you think of the ride thus far?


----------



## Slimpee

Sweet whips! I've been bitten by the bug and would like to buy a 'cross bike. This thread has given me some good ideas


----------



## SeaRay

Just built this with spare parts from my upgraded Specialized Allez Elite. Trek Ion CX Pro frameset, Tiagra 9 speed compact, Mavic CXP22 wheelset, FSA canti brakes. It is a mess of a combo deal, but plan to use it more for road riding in the winter with maybe a cross race here or there.


----------



## Rainerhq

EDIT: sry, didn´t notice that it is 10/11 bikes thread:mad2:


----------



## goplayoutside

Nice Felt.. enjoy


----------



## addctd2adrnlne

Moved, sorry


----------



## bamacrazyy

View attachment 271942

View attachment 271943

View attachment 271944


----------



## frankiefrijoles

had alot of fun on this girl


----------



## ilovemountains

Great looking rigs! Trying to get past the 5 posts!


----------



## Sealuewly

*Inside Professional medical Weed Expanding Ways*

For the sake of clarity this terminology not use (Adolphs, goal quitting legalisation will help to get rid of those issues vapenews com/portable-vaporizer/]portable vaporizer Once you have collected all of these documents and completed still for like the confines of a weed club are considered illegal


----------



## wibly wobly

frankiefrijoles said:


> had alot of fun on this girl


I was going to pick up one of those frames but, it seems that no one has it in that colour and my size anymore (unless I order from the UK and ship it to NA). The LBS that can get them for me thinks it might be discontinued in that colour because it's just not avail now. So, I'm going to be looking into a custom Marinoni Fango and totally rip off the colour scheme if go through with it. Then I'll go full on pink with the trimmings to make it that much more manly.


----------



## cch

View attachment 273419


Specialized Carbon Crux with Enve wheels borrowed from the mtb. 
18lbs clean, a bit more in this pic.


----------



## proline69

Great looking bike


----------



## Dcv2

xSpokeLifex said:


> New wilier Carbon Cross -
> SRAM Force/Rival
> Avid Shorty 6
> 1x10 with K Edge
> FSA bar, stem, seatpost
> Selle Italie SLR Wilier saddle
> IRC crossfire tires
> Reynolds Shadow wheelset
> Crank Bros pedals
> 
> 
> Not bad for a second season racer, but need to lighten the wheel weight a bit...


Nice Wilier! I have the same bike; different set-up though. I have yet to see another Carbon Cross in person.


----------



## egbertopedro

Good!



Corndog said:


> That C-dale is hot!
> 
> I'm hoping to have my Hot Tubes back from Toby in the next week or so. It's been gone so long it will feel like a new bike
> 
> I'm hoping to raise enough funds to order another one sometime this year.
> 
> The old bank accounts are still recovering from last year when my wife got a Vagen and I got the Hot Tubes


----------



## wibly wobly

I finished building it tonight. It's maiden voyage in the forest will have to wait until tomorrow. The dimensions are a little odd with the really short head tube and the TT break routing. I don't know why they did that. I'll probably get the brake line changed this winter. I need time to learn how to use this thing. I'm impressed with the Grammo brakes, they were awesome to set up. I don't know how strong they're going to be but, they were great to work with. They scream like a banshee right now which I'm sure the neighbors appreciated. They didn't have a hint of brake chatter at all either even without toeing the brakes in. 

View attachment 280146


----------



## krisdrum

After some equipment issues and some time off from 2 wheels, this is finally coming together as a race machine. Ignore the skinny tires.
View attachment 280280
View attachment 280342
View attachment 280344
View attachment 280343


----------



## Brentos

Liking it so far...

View attachment 282575

View attachment 282574


----------



## taswegian

Boardman CX Pro


----------



## bbcross

Here's my light and fast Fuji. 15.7 lbs. I have a 1x9 set up with Campy shifters and an older 9 speed Dura Ace derailleur and 12-27 cassette. 

More pics here: http://www.paincavecycling.com/sniffing-glue-1

View attachment 282970


----------



## mudrock

Like your setup. The shape of old Campy is my favorite. What's the cassette? I have a disc crosser with Stans wheels and if I could get 10sp Sram to work with old Campy I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## bbcross

mudrock said:


> Like your setup. The shape of old Campy is my favorite. What's the cassette? I have a disc crosser with Stans wheels and if I could get 10sp Sram to work with old Campy I'd do it in a heartbeat.


I've got an old Dura-ace 9 speed cassette. CX Magazine's got a good article on compatibility: Shimano and Campagnolo – Can’t We All Get Along? | Cyclocross Magazine – Cyclocross News, Races, Bikes, Photos, Videos

I like it so much, I use Campy shifters and shimano hubs/cassettes/derailleurs on my road bike too. Why not go full campy? that's for the next bike. I just have too many wheel sets with shimano hubs.


----------



## "Fred"

Here is mine.


----------



## davidcarson48

2012 Blue Norcross EX. Full CF frame, full SRAM Apex, Stan's Alpha 400/Hope Pro III wheelset. Just need to dial the stem length/rise. I'm excited to try CX racing this fall.


----------



## ZachUA

Rainerhq said:


> EDIT: sry, didn´t notice that it is 10/11 bikes thread:mad2:


what bike is that? looks great.


----------



## tazunemono

here's my Felt F75X










https://imgur.com/ZTIiEY8.jpg


----------



## Reparto

My IF. Another year, a few different pieces


----------



## Mosovich

Every time I see that bike I think.. "stunning"..


----------



## broquea

Picked up a 2010 Van Dessel Gin & Trombones frame/fork off Ebay, well used & loved. Added all new everythings to it from the savings of not buying new frame/fork


----------



## Soundtallica

Last season I took up road cycling and raced, and had a blast! Now it's time to try CX. Not the fanciest bike here, but this Redline performed flawlessly for me in my first 'cross race.


----------



## tojnom

Sorry for the crap photo, Completed the build this week...probably can trim a little fat, but weighs in at 17lbs. Ready to roll...

Veloce drivetrain & shifters
XR270 Wheels laced to NOS FSA hubs 
Ritchey Stem/Seatpost w/ WTB saddle
3T Ergosum handlebar w/ Deda tape
Jagwire Ripcord Derailleur/Cable set
700x32 Kenda Kommando tires
TRP CXP 8.4 brakeset
50/36 SI crankset
Speedplay Frogs
DA skewers


----------



## vcnz




----------



## jmchapple

vcnz said:


>


nice. what is your front chain ring setup?


----------



## mattsavage

bruceleader said:


> How do you guys feel about unorthodox colors on cross bike? I know my buddy James loves his Stybar Crux.
> 
> Full details on the bike and more pictures here: Art?s Cyclery Employee Bike Check | Art?s Cyclery Blog


No such thing as an unorthodox color... But there is just ugly, which that bike is not!


----------



## mattheis

View attachment 290376


Need to find that frame on ebay for my wife, 2012??.


----------



## cale262




----------



## Comer

Here is my Fuji Altimira CX. I changed the saddle, stem and bars.


----------



## smoothie7

Heres my newly built up Crux!


----------



## MGear4817

Just purchased this 2013 Giant TCX Advanced SL frame and fork from ebay so I can put my 105 compact gruppo on along with the bars and Mavic Aksiums I just took off my road bike when I upgraded it. Will be using it primarily for relatively flat converted railroad trails of crushed limestone/gravel. Got the frame for $700, hoping it was a good deal. Beyond a few minor nicks in the paint on the seat post and rear chain stay by the cassette, the frame seems flawless.

I'll post a pic once its built up and completed.


----------



## skvitek

Can I show mine?







(full size)


----------



## ghettocop

It's a 2014 Frame, but I did not see a recent thread............Here is mine.


----------



## bres dad

NOS Schwinn Super Sport DBX I picked up a few weeks back:


----------



## 32and3cross

Here is my rig, second hand Ridley Crossbow withe a DIY internal Di2 build. Currently shoe-ed up with 28mm slicks for commuting and group rides.


----------



## MGear4817

Here's mine, but I put a compact on it because I ride it mostly on fairly flat trails around here. Took it off my road bike after upgrading to Ultegra. Got this frame used and built it up, hope to get the stem a little lower but I want to make sure I'm comfortable so easing into it for now.


----------



## acckids

Schwinn was ahead of the game with disc brakes.


----------



## MGear4817

acckids said:


> Schwinn was ahead of the game with disc brakes.


And somewhere along the line they blew it to end up where they are today. I had a Schwinn once too, a long long long time ago.


----------



## mattheis

Just picked this up for the wife, It has older 5600, with 6600 f/r derailers, but couldnt pass it up.


----------



## Manning

2014 Kona Jake the Snake. 53cm. It's main mission is gravel. Love it so far. I was apprehensive about the Hayes brakes, but they work wonderfully once they bed in. 

Double wrapped bars, 33t small chainring, 12-30 Ultegra cassette (since I'm old), Clement USH tires set up tubeless (they put up a good fight, but finally sealed up). A Thudbuster ST has been added since the pic was taken. The Snake now rides like a Caddy compared to the regular road bike.


----------



## g-Bike

*Carbon Crux SRM Training System UCB Power Meter*










MY CRUX build with SRM Training System User Changable Battery, (4000 hours of use) Di2 with Hydro.


----------



## bres dad

g-Bike said:


> View attachment 295784
> 
> 
> 
> MY CRUX build with SRM Training System User Changable Battery, (4000 hours of use) Di2 with Hydro.


nice... what tires are you running?


----------



## mattheis

A couple updates to the wife's yeti


----------



## g-Bike




----------



## danno

*Merckx Domo Alu Cross*








Campy Veloce 9speed
Ambrosio rims..


----------



## Normbilt

Heres My Soma Stainless Steel Beauty


----------



## mattheis




----------



## krisdrum

mattheis said:


>


What are the details? Hard to see in the pic.


----------



## SushiWest

Steelman Eurocross. Campy Record 3x10, Easton EA90 RT tubeless with Hutchinson Bulldogs. Did my first cross racing last fall, and am really getting into the gravel grinding with it this summer. Cheers!


----------



## mattheis

krisdrum said:


> What are the details? Hard to see in the pic.


Moto Ti Pro
Ritchey WCS
Sram Rival (WiFLi 11-32)

Pretty much stock, besides the WCS parts that Im swapping over from my road bike.


----------



## turbomatic73

*Gt*

Closeout GT Type CX1 frame from Nashbar is finally built up. Campy Centaur shifters, cranks and derailleurs. Ritchey WCS fork & TRP CX8.4's. Setup for summer backup duty on the road.


----------



## Sweet Lew

Bike shop just completed my "Craigslist Budget Build":

-2005 ALAN Cross Carbon Frame\Ritchey WCS Carbon fork
-SRAM Rival shifters and deraileurs
-SRAM S500 cranks with FSA 46/36 rings
-Tektro 926 Mini Vs
-Ritchey WCS seat post and stem

About 80% of the parts were found on Craigslist. Mavic Aksiums were re purposed from my road bike. Will be building a CX wheelset next month.


----------



## singlespeed1

2014 Specialized Crux Sport 105. Changed the bar tape to white, carbon seat post, specialized toupe seat and upgraded the brake pads. Also bought the same bike for my girlfriend. We have been out on several rides with these bikes and love them. Plan on upgrading the canti brakes to Avid Shorty Ultimates soon.


----------



## bikesinmud

*2015 Focus Mares goodness*













XL Focus Mares with RAT thru axles, CX1, DT Swiss, etc. 17.0 lbs as in pics with cages and pedals!


----------



## singlespeed1

2014 Specialized Crux 105


----------



## midschool22

bikesinmud said:


> View attachment 298828
> View attachment 298831
> XL Focus Mares with RAT thru axles, CX1, DT Swiss, etc. 17.0 lbs as in pics with cages and pedals!
> View attachment 298815


Sweet ride.


----------



## mattheis




----------



## midschool22

My Felt F75X


----------



## ghettocop

Nice bikes everyone......couple of updates to mine.......hey midschool........is it comfortable to ride with your levers angled so far back?


----------



## midschool22

ghettocop said:


> Nice bikes everyone......couple of updates to mine.......hey midschool........is it comfortable to ride with your levers angled so far back?


So far...yes.


----------



## tubadude

2015 Specialized Crux alloy frame 54cm
SRAM CX1 hydro groupset
40t X 11-32
Zipp 303 tubulars
Challenge Fango/Grifo
18.5lbs


----------



## midschool22

Just got this-

2012 Trek Cronus CX Ultimate Cyclocross 
Frame: 500 Series OCLV Carbon, BB90, Canti brake 
Fork: Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon Fork
Wheels: 2013 Zipp 303 Carbon Tubular
Tires : Challenge Grifo Tubular 700x33
Front Deraileur: Sram Force
Rear Deraileur: Sram Force
Shifters: Sram Force, 10 spd
Cassette: Sram 1070, 11-28t, 10 spd
Crank: Sram S900 Carbon, 46/38, 172.5mm
Botton Bracket: Enduro CH Ceramic Hybrid Sealed Bearings
Pedals: Time Atac XC 8 Carbon
Saddle: Fizik Aliante K
Seatport: Zipp service Course SL (20mm seatback)
Stem: Zipp Service Course SL 90mm
Handlebar: Zipp Service Course SL 42cm (c-c)
Bar tape: Fizik Performance Tape
Headset: Cane Creek IS-2 sealed cartridge bearing
Brakeset: Avid Shorty Ultimate Cantilever
Computer : Garmin Edge 500

16.7 pounds


----------



## Peter_E

*Sv: Your Cross Rigs: Post em up!*

My Crux. Started out as a crux Elite Rival disc from 2014 but only frameset and shifters/brakes remain. Build is Enve xc29 tubulars with Dt180 hubs, cx1 derailleur, Redcranks w Absolute Black narrow/wide ring, s-works bar/stem/post, eggbeater 4ti pedals etc.


----------



## theregoesmybus




----------



## Gemordet

2015 Kona JtS
Bone stock for now..


----------



## theregoesmybus

Just finished my new Litespeed CX...









Litespeed CX ti frame (M/L)
3T Luteus Team cross disc fork
Easton EA90 XD disc wheels
SRAM Force 22 (crank, shifters, rd/fd, cassette, chain)
Avid BB7 Road S disc brakes
FSA K-Force OS-99 stem
FSA K-Force seatpost
FSA Energy Compact handlebar
Cane Creek 110 series headset
Specialized Romin Evo Pro Team saddle
Shimano XTR M980 pedals
Clement MXP Cross tires
Fizik Performance bar wrap

19.25 lbs.


----------



## mattheis

Beautiful build.


----------



## jmchapple




----------



## Steel

*1996 Indy Fab planet cross*


----------



## GoRacers

Checking out cyclocross racing on a budget....








I'm in trouble when the courses finally get muddy.


----------



## Bajaracer

2015 Giant TCX Advanced 1 - Medium 

Having fun on it so far .


----------



## mitchy_

2014 Norco Threshold A3....
upgraded with Sram Force, and Kinesis Crosslight CX's.










and the recent purchase, 2014 Giant TCX Advanced 1 frame.

will be building it up with Sram Red, TRP Spyres, 3T cockpit and carbon wheels... cant wait.


----------



## Mosovich

I've got a brand new set of Spryre's in the box.. PM me if your interestd foin a BURNING up deal.. 



mitchy_ said:


> 2014 Norco Threshold A3....
> upgraded with Sram Force, and Kinesis Crosslight CX's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the recent purchase, 2014 Giant TCX Advanced 1 frame.
> 
> will be building it up with Sram Red, TRP Spyres, 3T cockpit and carbon wheels... cant wait.


----------



## Mosovich

that should be interested in a burning up deal..


----------



## tenkerman

Just picked this up yesterday. 2011 Masi Special CX Uno. 2x10 Tiagra/105 components. Chris King headset & Bottom bracket. Alex S500 rims need replacing, other than that it's ready to ride.


----------



## mitchy_

Mosovich said:


> I've got a brand new set of Spryre's in the box.. PM me if your interestd foin a BURNING up deal..


i've already got everything for the build, it's just a frame swap... just waiting for it to turn up some time this week now!


----------



## GoRacers

GoRacers said:


> Checking out cyclocross racing on a budget....
> View attachment 300715
> 
> 
> I'm in trouble when the courses finally get muddy.


I got into trouble in my last race when I literally didn't have enough brakes for the hairy descent through the woods. Rolled through the tape in a left-turn. Missed the tree, though.

Bought a new frame to run canti brakes, repurposed the original compact crankset from my road bike, and switched to my $17 "mud" clincher tires on an old wheelset...


----------



## mitchy_




----------



## m3ta1head




----------



## LeeBradySL2

*Sexy Specialized!!*

The new girl in my life !!

Spec

Specialized Crux Frameset 56cm
6870 Ultegra Di2
R785 Hydraulic Di2 STi's
BR-R785 Calipers
XT M780 XC Race SPD Pedals
11-28 Ultegra Cassette
KMC X11 sl Chain
46-34 Ultegra Chainset
160mm Shimano Ice Rotors
Hope Evo 2 Hubs & QR's
Mavic XM 819 Rims
Challenge Griffo Pro 700 x 33 Tyres
S - Works Stem 100mm
S-Works Seatpost
Specialized Phenom BG Saddle











































​


----------



## MGear4817

My new ride


----------



## Peter_E

Great looking Crux.


----------



## Emilio700

*Van Dessel Ful Tilt Boogie*

Wanting to have a disc bike as my cross primary and on the recommendation of a good friend, I just built this:

2015 Van Dessel FTB
58cm
15mm through axle fork
ST-685 hydro disc (Ultegra-ish)
Wheelset - 142mm through axle
-Light-bicycle 27mm carbon tubs, 28H
-3x, DT Revo
-Challenge Grifo Team Edition
Ultegra 6800 RD
Ultegra 11-32 cassette
XTR 180mm, FC-M980 compact cranks
Wheels Mfg BB30/PF30 enduro bearing adapter kit
Raceface 42T guard
Raceface 42T ring
K-Edge XL single ring guide
Crank Candy 11
Stem FSA SLK, carbon plate
Post FSA SLK carbon
Bars FSA Energy, alloy

18.0 lbs as shown. Pretty easy to get it down to into the low 16's in a smaller size for a lighter, smaller rider by running 2x 24h, carbon bars, Egg beaters and a lighter saddle, guard and a few other bits.

Backup bike is a 2010 Carbon Crux with 10s D/A cable which rides much harder. The FTB is surreally smooth and compliant over washboard and pock marked singletrack. A bit less snappy accelerating on pavement than the Crux but I'll happily make that trade off for the Buick LeSabre shock absorption. Brakes are amazing, not a hint of chatter anywhere and nearly one finger lock up with OEM organics. I suspect swithing to the metallic pads would make it one finger like the XTR race discs on my XC bike.

That Giant 1.0 just above this post was my first choice but they sold out before I could get my hands on one. No regrets getting the FTB.


----------



## MGear4817

Emilio700 said:


> Wanting to have a disc bike as my cross primary and on the recommendation of a good friend, I just built this:
> 
> 2015 Van Dessel FTB
> 58cm
> 15mm through axle fork
> ST-685 hydro disc (Ultegra-ish)
> Wheelset - 142mm through axle
> -Light-bicycle 27mm carbon tubs, 28H
> -3x, DT Revo
> -Challenge Grifo Team Edition
> Ultegra 6800 RD
> Ultegra 11-32 cassette
> XTR 180mm, FC-M980 compact cranks
> Wheels Mfg BB30/PF30 enduro bearing adapter kit
> Raceface 42T guard
> Raceface 42T ring
> K-Edge XL single ring guide
> Crank Candy 11
> Stem FSA SLK, carbon plate
> Post FSA SLK carbon
> Bars FSA Energy, alloy
> 
> 18.0 lbs as shown. Pretty easy to get it down to into the low 16's in a smaller size for a lighter, smaller rider by running 2x 24h, carbon bars, Egg beaters and a lighter saddle, guard and a few other bits.
> 
> Backup bike is a 2010 Carbon Crux with 10s D/A cable which rides much harder. The FTB is surreally smooth and compliant over washboard and pock marked singletrack. A bit less snappy accelerating on pavement than the Crux but I'll happily make that trade off for the Buick LeSabre shock absorption. Brakes are amazing, not a hint of chatter anywhere and nearly one finger lock up with OEM organics. I suspect swithing to the metallic pads would make it one finger like the XTR race discs on my XC bike.
> 
> That Giant 1.0 just above this post was my first choice but they sold out before I could get my hands on one. No regrets getting the FTB.


Way to keep the weight down, my Giant with Shimano XT pedals came in at a whopping 20.3 lbs. I was a bit shocked actually but chalking it up to the hydro disc brakes and schwalbe tires. I may look for a lighter wheelset and call it a day. My old TCX Advanced SL frame that I built up with some new and used parts (including an older drive train Shimano 105 5600) only weighed 19.5 lbs with the same pedals and some older aksium rims. I still love the new bike though.


----------



## MGear4817

m3ta1head said:


>



Nice, how do you like those X'Plor's? I am considering those or the LAS for a second set of tires that I can slap on when I'm riding crushed limestone/pavement trails and pavement. I have Schwalbe Super Swans on my current rims.


----------



## m3ta1head

MGear4817 said:


> Nice, how do you like those X'Plor's? I am considering those or the LAS for a second set of tires that I can slap on when I'm riding crushed limestone/pavement trails and pavement. I have Schwalbe Super Swans on my current rims.


They are pretty awesome. Fast and smooth on pavement & gravel, and capable enough in mud and grass. They're not as good as a dedicated cross tire for racing, but for riding in mixed terrain they really do the trick. My rides on them have been 50% pavement, 50% fireroad/singletrack and they hold up fantastically. I've been running them at about 40psi for mixed riding which gives lots of grip off road, and 70psi for road only and they essentially feel like big slicks thanks to the smooth, hard center tread. The LAS is much less of an all around tire-they would be great off road but not as fast on pavement as the USH (plus I imagine the tread on the LAS would wear pretty quickly on the road).


----------



## MGear4817

m3ta1head said:


> They are pretty awesome. Fast and smooth on pavement & gravel, and capable enough in mud and grass. They're not as good as a dedicated cross tire for racing, but for riding in mixed terrain they really do the trick. My rides on them have been 50% pavement, 50% fireroad/singletrack and they hold up fantastically. I've been running them at about 40psi for mixed riding which gives lots of grip off road, and 70psi for road only and they essentially feel like big slicks thanks to the smooth, hard center tread. The LAS is much less of an all around tire-they would be great off road but not as fast on pavement as the USH (plus I imagine the tread on the LAS would wear pretty quickly on the road).


I have the LAS on my old TCX and they were pretty awesome, but the lack of any type of flat protection concerned me as I did get a puncture flat on a recent ride. Put about 600 miles on them so far and they look new still but I am seeing this one and have a new TCX that I'm getting a second set of rims for the type of riding you're doing and I'm thinking the X'Plor USH would be a better choice. I think they weigh about the same and would, as you mentioned, roll a little faster on pavement and hard crushed limestone paths which is where I'll be riding.


----------



## CaliBuddha

Those Giant TCX's are beautiful


----------



## m3ta1head

I can't speak for long term durability and flat protection but so far, the USH has held up well for me. From what I understand the 60tpi version is heavier & less supple, but more durable and resistant to cuts compared to the 120tpi version. For the type of riding you'll be doing I don't think you'll have any issues. Out of curiosity, did you narrow down the culprit for the puncture you got on the LAS?


----------



## HillbillyTom

My brand new Jake The Snake...








Just got it earlier in my what ended up being a 57 hour work week, so not even a chance to ride it yet. Got tomorrow (Sunday) off, so going to hit up the local gravel rail trail to set seat height and such. Next weekend should be a bit longer, so try for a bit of real dirt on the tires then.


----------



## MTBer2Roadie

Had my 2014 Marin Cortina CX for about a month now and love it!!!! Only thing I might change is go with hydraulic brakes.


----------



## kaboose74

Flanders Blade disc 3.0, sram cx1, iron cross pro wheelset, xg tnt tyres.


----------



## paterberg

Really like that Flanders Blade. Did you buy as frame only or complete bike? Ta


----------



## kaboose74

I custom built it


----------



## Peter_E

Agree, nice Flanders. How do you like the brakes?


----------



## kaboose74

That pic is actually about 5 -6 months ago when I had the TRP HY-RD brakes on just while I was waiting on the new Sram Hydro brakes. My last bike was cantilever and as a lot of my cx riding more mtb type loops I was getting a bit of arm pump trying to slow down but on the flanders with the sram hydro I never get that now, always a consistent smooth lever feel and a lot easier to slow down.


----------



## designer

swiss cross 1x10 next cranks, dura ace wheels, xtr pedals, trp9 brakes, katie crompton bars, dura ace drive train, sammy slick tyres, ritchey carbon stem, seatpost, flite saddle. choice allrounder.


----------



## MGear4817

Decided to sell my old TCX and replace it with this. Then I got a second set of rims (carbon) to mount some Clemente X'Plor USH 120tpi tires on for hard pack and pavement rides and lower weight. Stock is 20.7lbs, with the carbon rims, 19lbs. Not as light as I would have liked but that's got to be the weight penalty of disc brakes which, compared to my canti's on the old TCX, are well worth it. 
The second pic (sorry for the quality) is with the carbon rims mounted.


----------



## MrHaematocrit

S-Work Crux Disc, COBL GOBL-R, S-Works Finishing Kit, Rival Wheels, SRAM CX1


----------



## NealH

Those Crux'es are extremely good looking bikes. Specialized has one of, if not the best looking aero bike in the Venge, and the same for cross bikes in the Crux. All my opinion of course, but they race bikes that look like race bikes.


----------



## cale262




----------



## lwkwafi

Felt Breed with Hope Pro2-Major Toms


----------



## kaizen

My custom built, Cannondale CAADX. Weighs in at 17.8lbs...


----------



## Srode

Picked this demo bike up at the LBS, great condition. Picture is from the maiden voyage when morning temperature was -1 degrees F with snow packed roads. The front tire that came with it was swapped for a studded snow tire before the ride which worked fine, no crashes!


----------



## Streetking

2015 SuperX with 2005 equippment.


----------



## rcb78

New rig for a new year, a Niner RLT 9. One shakedown ride so far and I'm impressed.









Migrated parts off the old build to the new frameset. Wheels are off my 9'r until I get a dedicated set built up. Bar tape is temp, want to try a few color options before making a final decision. Crank will likely go soon as well. It's 6800 mechanical build with TRP Hy/Rd brakes.
I know the pic is from the 'wrong side' but the crank is boring and this is the way I park it in the office, ready to roll out the door.


----------



## Tig

My new all-rounder bike, a 2015 Specialized CruX Elite EVO. The only difference between it and the regular Elite are the road 50/34 chain rings, tires, and paint scheme. I have it set up for road with some 32 Conti Gatorskins and my old saddle, plus a longer stem. 

Photos are during my sizing phase so the saddle looks a bit wonky.


----------



## acg

I have been looking for a set-back seat post. What type of seat post do you have on your bike?



Tig said:


> My new all-rounder bike, a 2015 Specialized CruX Elite EVO. The only difference between it and the regular Elite are the road 50/34 chain rings, tires, and paint scheme. I have it set up for road with some 32 Conti Gatorskins and my old saddle, plus a longer stem.
> 
> Photos are during my sizing phase so the saddle looks a bit wonky.


----------



## acg

Great spring day for a gravel ride.


----------



## robt57

acg said:


> I have been looking for a set-back seat post. What type of seat post do you have on your bike?


That is a $200.00 CG-R Specialized Post.


----------



## obed

here is mine... I do not use it for cross... it is my foul weather road bike.


----------



## acg

robt57 said:


> That is a $200.00 CG-R Specialized Post.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Tig

acg said:


> I have been looking for a set-back seat post. What type of seat post do you have on your bike?


Sorry, I didn't see your question until now. Robt57 is right, but I didn't know they ran that much! 
Specialized Bicycle Components
You might try searching ebay for the occasional one that the owner no longer uses. I plan on keeping this one for a while even though it is a bit on the heavy side.

The maiden ride was 60 miles last Saturday on some rough sections and the bike felt very smooth. Most of that comes from the big 32 tires, I'm sure.


----------



## acg

Tig and Robt,

Thanks for the info. I have a long torso and handles with a relatively short inseam. I am already using a 130mm stem. Still have a slightly kinked back. This seatpost may work to stretch my back out a little more. 

Nice bikes by the way!

Cheers,
Andrew



Tig said:


> Sorry, I didn't see your question until now. Robt57 is right, but I didn't know they ran that much!
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> You might try searching ebay for the occasional one that the owner no longer uses. I plan on keeping this one for a while even though it is a bit on the heavy side.
> 
> The maiden ride was 60 miles last Saturday on some rough sections and the bike felt very smooth. Most of that comes from the big 32 tires, I'm sure.


----------



## ajbikes

*Specialized Crux*

My first post and my 2012 Crux Elite.


----------



## bm

Old school parts but looks and feels great  I've built it so many ways including single-speed, and this is finally a build i can be proud of


----------



## proline69

Here's my contribution .


----------



## mnyquist4

New Van Dessel with Ultegra Di2


----------



## allenpg

New CX rigs for my wife and I scored through end of season sales. First time for road discs for both of us. I haven't raced in several years and my wife has yet too. These are mostly for trail riding in SoCal. Ironically, my wife loves the aluminum frame, but it also fits here well too (she's 5'-0").

*My Bike - Fuji Altamira 1.1*
--Carbon Frame/Fork
--SRAM Force 10-speed shifters/derailleurs (can go X0 for 36t if needed)
--TRP HY/RD Disc Brakes
--Quarq Red Crankset w/Wickwerks rings (for doing intervals up 9% climbs at 1.5 miles)
--Ritchey Cockpit and Seatpost
--BHS hubs laced to Pacenti SL25 rims w/Sapim CX-Rays (20x, 24x)









*Wife's Bike - Ritchey X-Ride 20D*
--Alumnium Frame/Carbon Fork
--SRAM Rival 11-speed shifters/derailleurs
--TRP HY/RD Disc Brakes
--Quarq Red Crankset w/Wickwerks rings
--Ritchey Cockpit and Seatpost
--Stan's Iron Cross Team wheelset


----------



## fishboy316

Sweet Rides! Look real good.


----------



## Stevereeneo

*Asylum Meuse with new TRP Fork*

My Asylum Meuse with the new TRP fork... Ultegra, HyRds, and 2 wheelsets. This is with Ritchey WCS (DT Swiss) hubs laced to Velocity Aileron rims. I just mounted the new Challenge Gravel Grinders. They measure just what the label says: 38mm, and fit with room to spare. The "road" wheelset has DT Swiss hubs laced to Pacenti SL25 rims with Sapim Laser spokes and has Schwalbe The One tubeless tires in 28mm... They ride like buttah'



























S


----------



## midschool22

Just added this for the upcoming season. Trek Crockett.


----------



## jobryan26

My 2013 Ridley X-Fire


----------



## Normbilt

28 Miles on the New Rig
Grippy Supple Fast
https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/7v48r6

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/8n1Le1

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/84T07W


----------



## Soundtallica

My Redline Conquest Team Carbon, built up from the frame with spare parts I had laying around. It's currently shown in gravel grinder form, with a compact crank and sturdier wheels, but I also have a lighter set of wheels with slicks for road riding. My tubeless CX wheelset and 46/36 gearing will go on when CX season comes. This is a nearly perfect do-it-all bike!


----------



## Tig

Soundtallica said:


> My Redline Conquest Team Carbon, built up from the frame with spare parts I had laying around. It's currently shown in gravel grinder form, with a compact crank and sturdier wheels, but I also have a lighter set of wheels with slicks for road riding. My tubeless CX wheelset and 46/36 gearing will go on when CX season comes. This is a nearly perfect do-it-all bike!
> 
> View attachment 306608


Wow, very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Normbilt

Well This is What I'm Rockin
IMG_20150618_191236106 by Norm, on Flickr

IMG_20150618_191243207 by Norm, on Flickr

IMG_20150619_200634298_HDR by Norm, on Flickr

IMG_20150619_200643178_HDR by Norm, on Flickr


----------



## young

*2014 tcx slr 1*



currently in road training mode 

missing gails from pic.


----------



## Zachariah

*Flatbar CX Rocket -2002 Cannondale CAAD5*


----------



## theregoesmybus

Colnago Prestige CX
Shimano Ultegra group
FSA SL-K crank w/ceramic bb
HED Belgium+ disc wheels
FSA Energy compact handlebar
Colnago carbon seatpost
Deda Zero 100 stem
Speciialized Phenom Pro saddle


----------



## motolombardo

MGear4817 said:


> Decided to sell my old TCX and replace it with this. Then I got a second set of rims (carbon) to mount some Clemente X'Plor USH 120tpi tires on for hard pack and pavement rides and lower weight. Stock is 20.7lbs, with the carbon rims, 19lbs. Not as light as I would have liked but that's got to be the weight penalty of disc brakes which, compared to my canti's on the old TCX, are well worth it.
> The second pic (sorry for the quality) is with the carbon rims mounted.


I have the same TCX and am tossing around the idea of getting new a new wheelset. what hubs and rims did you use?


----------



## Brentos

*Going Disc*

















So far so good, the tubeless setup with the WTB Cross Boss is surprisingly reliable. NO burps, ever, running 25 psi.


----------



## Srode

Gravel and off road, not really cross but fits here better than anywhere else I think.


----------



## mdutcher

*My new CX ride*

Can't wait to hit some CX courses here soon!


----------



## Corndog

Wife's new whip, please excuse the bottle cage for now 



















Mine in training mode: 










We normally hate having matching bikes... but when I bought mine late this year, Specialized only had orange frames left. So be it. I'd do pretty much anything to avoid the disaster that is the 2016 Crux.


----------



## 32and3cross

My new rig, staying on cantis. Way stiffer than the old ridley crossbow its replacing.


----------



## motolombardo

I have the same TCX. Love the bike but so much creaking from the seat tube (I assume its the wedge thing) and the bottom bracket area. Are you having the same issues?


----------



## Andy STi

Packing up for the race and I thought I'd grab a pic


----------



## velobob

Hey Brentos - Super nice looking yellow Norco! Is that a 2016? Did you buy the frameset separate and build it up?


----------



## M_senjaya

*Soma Double Cross*

Nice bikes I have seen around in this sub forum. Thank you for all the inspirational builds. Here is the current rendition of my Soma Double Cross graphite (bought as a frameset in June 2014, and built with pre-existing components). I chose to get the black steel fork to make it look classic yet sporty. Just upgraded to a handbuilt wheelset (H+ Son Archetype with Dura Ace 9000 hubs and Sapim spokes, by Velomine) for durability. The previous wheelset, American Classic Victory 30, was too worn out and aged, timely for replacement. As this is the only bike I own, it is utilized for commuting (with backpack) and group riding on the roads over the weekends, and only yesterday was it tested on a real gravel road. Next upgrades would be a stiffer crankset (Rotor 3D30 on the way), and a carbon fork in the not-so-near future. Cheers!


----------



## TJay74

Here I am putting my 2015 Giant TCX SLR 1 thru the paces. Been hammering this bike and it has been a blast now that I have the setup nailed down.


----------



## Brentos

velobob said:


> Hey Brentos - Super nice looking yellow Norco! Is that a 2016? Did you buy the frameset separate and build it up?


Thanks, it is a 2015. It was a leftover frameset and they were selling at reduced cost. Built it up with the parts of my choice. I finally decided to go disc brake because I was having a hard time finding good tubeless rim brake wheels. 

So far so good, it is a great bike, rides smoothly and tracks really well across rough ground. The only gripe I have is that Norco runs short head tubes, so I had to size up to avoid inches of spacers under the stem. It's OK though, as I generally prefer shorter stems (blame my mountain bike background)


----------



## mpls85

Foundry Cycles Auger. Carbon frame, Whiskey No. 7 fork, Rival, BB7s, etc.

My first carbon frame bike, and i'm loving it. Plus clearance for Surly Knard 41s!


----------



## namaSSte

here's a few non-action shots of the X1.. love this bike and how non flashy they made it...


----------



## dcorn

Picked up this Fuji Cross 1.3 this week. Couldn't get into a local race at the last minute, as it was completely full, but rode the course 4-5 times and loved every minute of it. 

Then the stem felt loose, so I tightened up the headset preload which didn't help much. When I got home to check things out in depth, the whole headset came apart. Back to Performance Bike I go... 












namaSSte said:


> here's a few non-action shots of the X1.. love this bike and how non flashy they made it...


A friend of mine just got that same bike and half his team has it as well. Looks so good, wish I had the cash to drop on it. I took it around a trail a few times and it rides so nice.


----------



## namaSSte

too bad on that headset. it may sound insulting which is not the intention but did you loosen the stem bolts before tightening the preload? if not, save yourself some anguish and do that, tightening the stem bolts after the preload adjustment. I can't imagine the headset blew up that fast so its likely a matter of putting it back together and just snugging things up. Loads easier than sending a bike back in for sure. PM me if any of that seem vague and we can walk through it. Glad you had fun on it and that color is killer!


----------



## dcorn

namaSSte said:


> too bad on that headset. it may sound insulting which is not the intention but did you loosen the stem bolts before tightening the preload? if not, save yourself some anguish and do that, tightening the stem bolts after the preload adjustment. I can't imagine the headset blew up that fast so its likely a matter of putting it back together and just snugging things up. Loads easier than sending a bike back in for sure. PM me if any of that seem vague and we can walk through it. Glad you had fun on it and that color is killer!


Thanks and yeah I did loosen the stem first. I think the carbon headtube compression fitting wasn't tight enough and when I cranked down on the preload bolt, it pulled the fitting up. So the preload bolt bottomed out and when I removed it, it pulled out the compression fitting bolt as well and the bottom part of the fitting fell into the fork... 

Took it into the shop and was able to get all the parts out and the comp fitting back together. Looks like everything is straight now, but I'll have to give it a decent ride to make sure. Might spend a few extra dollars and get a better compression fitting just to be safe.


----------



## twiggy

motolombardo said:


> I have the same TCX. Love the bike but so much creaking from the seat tube (I assume its the wedge thing) and the bottom bracket area. Are you having the same issues?


I have the TCX Advanced Pro 2 with a custom build and haven't had any creaking from the seattube since I put some carbon paste on it after my first week of owning the bike.... did you try that? I've had some occasional BB sounds but nothing compared to my road bikes with BB30s/PF30 BBs.....I atteribute most of the BB sounds I've had to undertightening the Sram cranks....a few times I've taken them offf, wiped sand off the spindles, regreased then reinstalled and its always quiet after!


----------



## Ronsonic

Okay, here's mine, pretty humble by comparison to some here, but I'm loving it. Not racing this year, but I'll be putting it and my lungs to the test next season. For now here we are with trail dust.









Okay, nothing humble about that wheelset, Chorus (titanium freehub?!) hubs, Seoul 88 rims and I love the Schwalbes. Mirage 9s shifts and ders, great cheap Tektro brakes, D/A 7410 cranks, the narrow ones and stuff I had around.


----------



## ddave12000

Here's mine. Just finished up my first full season racing - great times all around!



View attachment 311062


----------



## ozbikebuddy

*Kona Major Jake*

Here's my contribution, its the middle of summer here, but will hopefully be crossing on this thing this winter

2001 or 2003 Kona Major Jake
1x9 with a mix if Tiagra/LX drivetrain


----------



## Wheelz

*Here is another one!*

My Cross rig.


----------



## steelisreal2

Finally my 2016 S-Works Crux has arrived, Shimano R785/XTR Di2 build with XTR M9000 calipers, Wolftooth CX Chainring, Roval Control SL/DT Swiss 240 Wheels and without SCS!!!









Standard DT Swiss 240S hubs (12x100mm & 12x135mm) with Specialized Non-SCS Hanger.


----------



## boostedcvc

Frame: Redline Conquest Team
Fork: Easton EC90 XD Fork
Wheelset: Stan's notubes Grails
Brakes: TRP Hy/Rd Disc Brakes
Tires: WTB Cross Boss (Tubeless)
Cassette: SRAM 12-32
Crank: Force CX1 170 w/ 40T
Derailleur: Rival 1 Medium
Seatpost: Easton EC70 
Saddle: Arione
Handlebars: 3T Ergonova
Tape: Lizard
Shifters: Rival (single modification for front)
Pedals: Candy's


----------



## Brentos

Now with matchy matchy decals. Great riding bike, I'm impressed.









Lots of detail photos and full review here: Roosters Biker's Edge Cycling - News


----------



## mackgoo

Almost done.







Should be done next week, can't wait. It will be joining my work horse.







Finally done


----------



## Brentos

velobob said:


> Hey Brentos - Super nice looking yellow Norco! Is that a 2016? Did you buy the frameset separate and build it up?


Thanks, sorry for the slow response, don't come on here too often.

I did buy the frames as a leftover 2015 and built it up. I had a wheelset and a crank...I just needed to find a frame to fit.


----------



## Nubster

Stock pic for now...but this is what I have on order and hoping for delivery this week...


----------



## serious

Here is my KHS CX 550. Only the seat and seat post are not stock. The bike is 17.1 lbs without pedals and cages. Still under 18 lbs as shown.


----------



## jeremy_s

I bought a cheapo cross bike just to see how I liked it. I've done just road and MTB without ever really trying gravel roads or anything of the sort. I'm at work 26 weeks a year in southern NM with hundreds of miles of gravel roads asking to be ridden so I picked this up playing around on the trails near home I like it. Real tests will happen next week when I head back out and take it for some longer rides. Stock with 5800/trp spyre but I've got a compact 5800 crankset laying around that'll probably go on it too. Put a fyzk saddle on it to try but in the 8 miles I've ridden it I don't like it so most likely it's going back and I'll buy another of my old favorite selle italia flite.


----------



## Sweet Lew

The new Hotness:









SOMA Double Cross 
Ritchey WCS carbon fork
SRAM Rival 10 Speed
Velocity A23 with vintage TNT titanium hubs
Ritchey (WCS\Pro) cockpit


----------



## K Dub Cycle

2016 Focus Mares CX. SRAM Rival 22 with Force crankset. Weight is 8.6 kg (19 pounds) with pedals, computer mount, and bottle cages.


----------



## FTR

Just got it recently but having a blast with it.
Giant TCX.


----------



## Nubster

Brought it home today. Super short ride around town but I can tell it's going to be a great bike and a load of fun this summer...


----------



## toddre

Finally got my Crockett built. Some screwy health issues are going to limit any intense riding for the time being. I'll work on final fit tomorrow.


----------



## bugly64

This is my cross rig in roadie configuration until the season starts.


----------



## tonyride

Here's my 2015 Giant AnyRoad 1. It's actually a Gravel bike.


----------



## ghettocop

View attachment 315437


----------



## twiggy

My 2014 Giant TCX Advanced Pro 2 with Sram CX1 Hydros, Custom Pacenti SL25 Wheels and Schwalbe X-One Tires.

View attachment 315450


Anyone able to help me get the image to appear in the post instead of the link?? Thx!


----------



## jackmen

This is My New gravel Rig. 2015 Fuji Altamira CX 1.3. Very nice bike equipped with all Sram force , Hydraulic Brakes, 1X11, and full carbon frame and fork. Weighs in at 19.4 lbs. Not bad for a gravel Rig. It was too good of a deal on Ebay I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## dcorn

Picked up my new 2016 Crux Elite on Saturday and got in a quick gravel ride sunday. I custom cut some 3M clear bra and wrapped the downtube, top tube, head tube near the cables, and the front of each fork leg. Figure it'll keep the paint nice after cross season and lots of gravel ride impacts. Then threw on a lighter stem I had laying around, plus a 11-36 cassette to replace the 11-32 so I can get up the long gravel hills we have around the area. Can't wait to get on a cross course this season!

View attachment 315768


----------



## bugly64

*Van Dessel WTF*

I put racks on it for a camping trip this week. In the picture I have 29 x 2.1's on it, but I usually rock some 40's on it.
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/user/bbrace/media/DSC_1616_zpsgzx2cfti.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/bbrace/DSC_1616_zpsgzx2cfti.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_1616_zpsgzx2cfti.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Nubster

New build....


----------



## tonyride

Here's my 2015 Giant AnyRoad 1.


----------



## jten9

Delete


----------



## rob1035

First geared, legit cross rig. A lot of fun on the road (I'm a MTBer first), and can't wait to race it next weekend. I raced a bit in SSCX years ago, so I'm looking forward to more suffering!


----------



## Tig

Installed the Gevenalle Burd derailleur and pulleys and have had excellent results so far. 
40mm Maxxis Ramblers for our non-muddy races.









A few action shots from a dry race last month. 


















Handlebar mounted cam.


----------



## namaSSte

that is one sweeeet rig!


----------



## Stoneman

Tig, How did you like those Maxxis Ramblers? I love them on dry, bumpy CX courses.


----------



## Tig

Stoneman said:


> Tig, How did you like those Maxxis Ramblers? I love them on dry, bumpy CX courses.


They were perfect in the dry dirt and crushed gravel sections. The 40mm size has great traction on off-camber climbs, but I think they were slow in the thick grass. I didn't set them up tubeless since I use the wheels for every day road riding, but at 45psi rear & 38psi front, they worked well with tubes. I'd certainly use them for gravel. 

I have a 100% sand (mostly packed along the water line) race on the beach in December, and these should be the best option for me.


----------



## sslos

OG All-City Nature Boy Zona (and my face...) destroyed by a hit & run.
Replaced by a new Nature Boy 853 Disc by my amazing teammates at dongerparty.com and the wonderful people of the Boise cyclocross community!

Los


----------



## theeric

2017 Norco Threshold C Ultegra


----------



## FitWell Bicycle Co

FitWell Schratz prototype









check out the Kickstarter


----------



## mackgoo

Can you shoulder that?


----------



## FitWell Bicycle Co

i've never been able to shoulder any cross bike I've owned, all small frames. I usually hook the saddle on my shoulder when I run, or suitcase it.


mackgoo said:


> Can you shoulder that?


----------



## OnTheRivet

FitWell Bicycle Co said:


> i've never been able to shoulder any cross bike I've owned, all small frames. I usually hook the saddle on my shoulder when I run, or suitcase it.


If a bike is built correctly to race cross proper shouldering should be an option for everybody. Katie Antonneau is 5'2"


----------



## Tig

After Sunday's Cross Reunion race on a recently decommissioned golf course. It was slippery but not a mud fest.


----------



## alangrozier




----------



## mrcookie

My '18 Giant TCX SLR set up


----------



## DaveRider

My new Felt F65x. Damn, it's fast, not twitchy, & does tight turns fantastically.
The Felt "house brand" wheels turned out to be Alex. Not happy about that.


----------



## Emilio700

*2018 Giant TCX Pro 2 XL*

Just built this as my A bike for the upcoming cross season. 17.8 lbs as pictured. MSRP is $2600, I got mine for a bunch less than that. Shop around. Frameset is wacky light. Great place to start for a nice race bike.

Mine is stock with these mods:

Ancient FC-M985 XTR cranks with Stages meter and Wheels Mfg threaded BB86, carbon chain guard replaced the insanely heavy (and too short) Rival 1 cranks/BB

Set of my own hand built China Carbon 28H on Bitex hubs with Challenge Grifo Team tubulars

3T Ergonova carbon 44cm replaced the OEM Giant alloy 46cm bars

Old ti railed seat replaces the OEM manganese railed seat


----------



## caad4rep

Ibis Hakkalugi with Ritchey parts and an Ultegra/DA mix. Just a smidge under 17lbs, size 58cm.


----------



## K Man

Here's my Gravel bike... 2017 Giant TCX Advanced Pro 2 with I9 wheelset...


----------



## old_fuji

K Man said:


> Here's my Gravel bike... 2017 Giant TCX Advanced Pro 2 with I9 wheelset...


Sweet bike!


----------



## Crank-a-Roo

Here is an action shot of me racing my 2018 Norco Threshold Single Speed. It was definitely an upgrade for me. I had change out the stock SRAM Apex 1 crankset for an older Ultegra crankset because I want to run 36x16 gearing.


----------



## floridave

First ride on a Trek Boone I’ve built up with 11 speed Ultegra hydraulic brake and Stans Crest wheels that I already had with Maxxis Rambler 40’s. Going to really enjoy this bike!






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

